# VIC 190 ROI Invitations 2022-23



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Victoria ran their first round of nomination invitations today I finally received my invite.
Occupation - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Currently employed in Nominated Occupation in Melbourne
Points - 80+5

In fact we got two invites, another application had my wife as primary:
Occupation - Architect
Currently employed in Nominated Occupation in Melbourne
Points - 90+5 (Australian degree in regional)

Any idea how much time the nomination approval would take?
My skills assessment expires on 18th September 2022.


----------



## makkhanna.21 (5 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Victoria ran their first round of nomination invitations today I finally received my invite. Occupation - 261313 (Software Engineer) Currently employed in Nominated Occupation in Melbourne Points - 80+5 In fact we got two invites, another application had my wife as primary: Occupation - Architect Currently employed in Nominated Occupation in Melbourne Points - 90+5 (Australian degree in regional) Any idea how much time the nomination approval would take? My skills assessment expires on 18th September 2022.


 Hi A\nkur, As per the invite the test and skills should be valid till 12 weeks, How are you going forward with that? I am in the same boat my skills assesment is expiring on 30 September and by 5th we ahve to submit all documents. I dont think my new assessment will come by then.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

makkhanna.21 said:


> Hi A\nkur, As per the invite the test and skills should be valid till 12 weeks, How are you going forward with that? I am in the same boat my skills assesment is expiring on 30 September and by 5th we ahve to submit all documents. I dont think my new assessment will come by then.


I emailed Live in melbourne today and this is the (instant) reply I got:


> Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> 
> If your document is valid at the time of assessment, we will accept it.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, it's okay to submit the nomination and when they assess your nomination the skills assessment should be valid. So I'm hoping they approve my nomination before my ACS expires on18th September.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello @ankur31 ,

Thanks for initiating this topic. We're also in the same status but with PTE validity. In their website, it's not mentioned for English score validity and it's only for Skill assessment 12 weeks. But in the invitation mail, it's asked for both English and SA. Our PTE score is valid only till October 5 (6 weeks). So can we also go ahead by submitting ? Any suggestion please.

We got our skill re assessment result one week back after waiting for almost 2 months. Nowadays they're taking more time to process. Earlier it was just one month.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

@NB - your valuable advice please here.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

ratheeshpd said:


> Hello @ankur31 ,
> 
> Thanks for initiating this topic. We're also in the same status but with PTE validity. In their website, it's not mentioned for English score validity and it's only for Skill assessment 12 weeks. But in the invitation mail, it's asked for both English and SA. Our PTE score is valid only till October 5 (6 weeks). So can we also go ahead by submitting ? Any suggestion please.
> 
> We got our skill re assessment result one week back after waiting for almost 2 months. Nowadays they're taking more time to process. Earlier it was just one month.


Are you talking about ACS assessment? Did it take 2 months?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Are you talking about ACS assessment? Did it take 2 months?


yes Ankit. We've done total 6 skill assessments n total for me and wife in the last 3 years. Earlier it was taking one month; but the last one took 2 months almost. Not sure if it's one odd case.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

ankur31 said:


> Victoria ran their first round of nomination invitations today I finally received my invite.
> Occupation - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Currently employed in Nominated Occupation in Melbourne
> Points - 80+5
> ...


Are u onshore?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

I received the nomination invite as well. While I have lot of time before my SA and PTE expires thankfully, any idea how long will they take to finalize the nomination as I have submitted all required documents.
As per their email it states 12 weeks.

Details:
Software Engineer, Onshore
Points:85+5
ROI: 12-08-2022
Nomination Invite: 23-08-2022
Invite to Apply: ??


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

inspi said:


> I received the nomination invite as well. While I have lot of time before my SA and PTE expires thankfully, any idea how long will they take to finalize the nomination as I have submitted all required documents.
> As per their email it states 12 weeks.
> 
> Details:
> ...


Onshore?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

nikag said:


> Onshore?


yes


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

inspi said:


> I received the nomination invite as well. While I have lot of time before my SA and PTE expires thankfully, any idea how long will they take to finalize the nomination as I have submitted all required documents.
> As per their email it states 12 weeks.
> 
> Details:
> ...


The processing time was 23 days for 75% of applications and 40 days for 90% in the last year 2021-22. 
Program review - Live in Melbourne


----------



## hashtagbrisbane (Aug 19, 2021)

Any Statistician (224113) who got an invitation, either 189 or 190 VIC?


----------



## kuri2022 (5 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> I emailed Live in melbourne today and this is the (instant) reply I got:
> 
> 
> From what I understand, it's okay to submit the nomination and when they assess your nomination the skills assessment should be valid. So I'm hoping they approve my nomination before my ACS expires on18th September.


Thank you for the info, i have also received an invitation, and it is expiring next month, glad to see it is ok to apply given the current ACS processing time it way too slow.


----------



## Nnnnn (5 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> Hello @ankur31 ,
> 
> Thanks for initiating this topic. We're also in the same status but with PTE validity. In their website, it's not mentioned for English score validity and it's only for Skill assessment 12 weeks. But in the invitation mail, it's asked for both English and SA. Our PTE score is valid only till October 5 (6 weeks). So can we also go ahead by submitting ? Any suggestion please.
> 
> We got our skill re assessment result one week back after waiting for almost 2 months. Nowadays they're taking more time to process. Earlier it was just one month.


Hi
Im also in same boat, my pte will expire in mid oct, can we apply ?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Nnnnn said:


> Hi
> Im also in same boat, my pte will expire in mid oct, can we apply ?


 I'm getting 2 options from people when asked. Most are saying to withdraw for safer side; but few are suggesting to go ahead !


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

ratheeshpd said:


> I'm getting 2 options from people when asked. Most are saying to withdraw for safer side; but few are suggesting to go ahead !


Do not withdraw!! I just got my nomination approved. In less than 24 hrs after applying. I mailed them last night (through the contact us form) asking them to prioritise my nomination application stating that my ACS assessment is expiring on 18th September. I attached new ACS application proof along. And guess what, my nomination got approved around noon today. Also got the skill select invite to apply right away. I now have till 18th Sep to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Do not withdraw!! I just got my nomination approved. In less than 24 hrs after applying. I mailed them last night (through the contact us form) asking them to prioritise my nomination application stating that my ACS assessment is expiring on 18th September. I attached new ACS application proof along. And guess what, my nomination got approved around noon today. Also got the skill select invite to apply right away. I now have till 18th Sep to apply for 190 visa.


Great news. Congratulations Ankur. We also took risk and applied. We just received the mail - Approved . 
Thanks all for your support !


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Congratulations Guys @ankur31 and @ratheeshpd !!👏👏👏


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Was there any offshore invites as well ?


----------



## Nnnnn (5 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> Great news. Congratulations Ankur. We also took risk and applied. We just received the mail - Approved .
> Thanks all for your support !


 Oh great news, so its ok that my english is expiring in 15 oct and i still apply? also what did you choose for priotitizing ?
please let me know, thank you


----------



## theluckiestme (5 mo ago)

I received a letter from Victoria that my profession is suitable in my ROI but cannot find my EOI. What does it mean?


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

theluckiestme said:


> I received a letter from Victoria that my profession is suitable in my ROI but cannot find my EOI. What does it mean?


Same Boat mate, I received another mail stating disregard the previous one.
I had one question regarding the PTE validity, Although PTE mentions 2 years but the Immigration Authorities accept it for 3 years? Is my understanding correct?


----------



## theluckiestme (5 mo ago)

rajeevranjan said:


> Same Boat mate, I received another mail stating disregard the previous one.
> I had one question regarding the PTE validity, Although PTE mentions 2 years but the Immigration Authorities accept it for 3 years? Is my understanding correct?


In skillselect I saw that 3 years English Test.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Gunnidhi said:


> Was there any offshore invites as well ?


yes. we're offshore.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

rajeevranjan said:


> Same Boat mate, I received another mail stating disregard the previous one.
> I had one question regarding the PTE validity, Although PTE mentions 2 years but the Immigration Authorities accept it for 3 years? Is my understanding correct?


yes valid 3 years for migration even though report says 2 years


----------



## kuri2022 (5 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> yes valid 3 years for migration even though report says 2 years


Thanks for the info, have u applied priority processing yesterday since your processing time was too fast.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

kuri2022 said:


> Thanks for the info, have u applied priority processing yesterday since your processing time was too fast.


After applying, we just informed them about our PTE expiry issue through Contact Us link


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

theluckiestme said:


> I received a letter from Victoria that my profession is suitable in my ROI but cannot find my EOI. What does it mean?


 Hi Mate, I also received the same email "cannot locate your EOI number". I have provided EOI ID which is like E0017XXX in the ROI. How did u resolve the issue? Thanks


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Nnnnn said:


> Oh great news, so its ok that my english is expiring in 15 oct and i still apply? also what did you choose for priotitizing ?
> please let me know, thank you


sure. nothing, just informed the team about the PTE expiry date in the Contact Us query


----------



## theluckiestme (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## theluckiestme (5 mo ago)

vicky.spore said:


> Hi Mate, I also received the same email "cannot locate your EOI number". I have provided EOI ID which is like E0017XXX in the ROI. How did u resolve the issue? Thanks


I did the same as you. And I received a letter from them that their letter should not be taken into account, that there was a mistake on their part, as I understood. Very strange.


----------



## dhaenvince (5 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> Great news. Congratulations Ankur. We also took risk and applied. We just received the mail - Approved .
> Thanks all for your support !


are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## dhaenvince (5 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> yes. we're offshore.


hi,are you from allied profession , health care worker ?


----------



## dhaenvince (5 mo ago)

dhaenvince said:


> hi,are you from allied profession , health care worker ?


Im just weighing my chances, guess my ROI;s not good enough. received an update saying that I might get selected in the next nomination rounds since my ROI is eligible. However,did not make it this rounds .


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello. Is is true that Victoria is notorious for rejecting pre-invite applications?


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

theluckiestme said:


> I did the same as you. And I received a letter from them that their letter should not be taken into account, that there was a mistake on their part, as I understood. Very strange.





theluckiestme said:


> I did the same as you. And I received a letter from them that their letter should not be taken into account, that there was a mistake on their part, as I understood. Very strange.


Thanks for the reply. I also received email saying disregard previous email but unfortunately it went into spam, so i couldn't check.

Did u receive any email after this regarding invite? i have received one email saying 

----
We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program.

We have selected all the ROIs for the first round of the 2022-23 program. Your ROI meets the eligibility requirements and you will be considered for selection in the next round.
----

Which email address they use when do they invite? all the emails recieved from ID >> [email protected]


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

vicky.spore said:


> Thanks for the reply. I also received email saying disregard previous email but unfortunately it went into spam, so i couldn't check.
> 
> Did u receive any email after this regarding invite? i have received one email saying
> 
> ...


Almost whoever wasn't selected for the first round got this message..


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

dhaenvince said:


> hi,are you from allied profession , health care worker ?


ICT Software Engineer


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

dhaenvince said:


> are you onshore or offshore?


offshore


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

australiandreams said:


> Hello. Is is true that Victoria is notorious for rejecting pre-invite applications?


Heard that same earlier but in our case, they approved Pre Invite in one day even though we were not meeting their criteria of min 12 weeks validity for English Test. May be now they're more liberal


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

KKB_0602 said:


> Almost whoever wasn't selected for the first round got this message..





KKB_0602 said:


> Almost whoever wasn't selected for the first round got this message..



Thanks for the reply. Have you also received the same email or u got the invite already? I just want to know, this email is received because they have consider in this round but total point is less compare to other candidates so they did not send invitation.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ROI update
Got this message

we have selected al the ROIs for first round and your ROI meets the requirements , you will be considered for selection in next round ?


What does this mean ? should I start partying??


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

rahul7star said:


> ROI update
> Got this message
> 
> we have selected al the ROIs for first round and your ROI meets the requirements , you will be considered for selection in next round ?
> ...


Not until you recieve the actual invite.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

coderdecoder said:


> Not until you recieve the actual invite.


But did anyone got this or its just me ??


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

rahul7star said:


> But did anyone got this or its just me ??


Everyone who's EOI wasn't good enough for this round of invitations received it


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

ratheeshpd said:


> offshore


Hi Ratheesh, 
How many points did you have for this 190 invite?


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

That’s a relief. Thank you!

Anyway, your application was quick. Wow. Good luck, mate!



ratheeshpd said:


> Heard that same earlier but in our case, they approved Pre Invite in one day even though we were not meeting their criteria of min 12 weeks validity for English Test. May be now they're more liberal


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

stan.samm said:


> Hi Ratheesh,
> How many points did you have for this 190 invite?


85+5


----------



## nib2022 (5 mo ago)

Hi Ratheesh, When did you lodge your EOI. We have lodged our EOI in Nov 2021 with 90 + 5 but unfortunately EOI got updated couple of months ago for change in points of age to 85 plus 5. 

Are there any chances for VIC invite 190 and will they consider Nov 2021 lodgement or the June 2022 automatic update?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

nib2022 said:


> Hi Ratheesh, When did you lodge your EOI. We have lodged our EOI in Nov 2021 with 90 + 5 but unfortunately EOI got updated couple of months ago for change in points of age to 85 plus 5.
> 
> Are there any chances for VIC invite 190 and will they consider Nov 2021 lodgement or the June 2022 automatic update?


same happened for us too. Our old 2019 EOI was with 90+5 points. But we created new one in March 2022 with 85+5 when old EOI expired and age increased.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi Ankur,

Congratulations on receiving pre-invite and getting your nomination approved!
I wanted to ask the ACS reference number you mentioned in your EOI was expiring on 18th Sept and you submitted in your nomination the proof of recent ACS skills assessment or Receipt of ACS skills assessment application?

TIA



ankur31 said:


> Do not withdraw!! I just got my nomination approved. In less than 24 hrs after applying. I mailed them last night (through the contact us form) asking them to prioritise my nomination application stating that my ACS assessment is expiring on 18th September. I attached new ACS application proof along. And guess what, my nomination got approved around noon today. Also got the skill select invite to apply right away. I now have till 18th Sep to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

ratheeshpd said:


> sure. nothing, just informed the team about the PTE expiry date in the Contact Us query


Are you planning to retake your PTE tho?


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

I have just applied ROI last 2 days and got the same email of meeting the requirement but missed the 1st round in less than 24 hours.

However, my EOI will hit its 2 years this November 2022 despite I have updated many times. Would it be better if I were to apply a new EOI and then apply ROI again? Or, just stay put with the existing EOI?

TIA


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Congratulations on receiving pre-invite and getting your nomination approved!
> I wanted to ask the ACS reference number you mentioned in your EOI was expiring on 18th Sept and you submitted in your nomination the proof of recent ACS skills assessment or Receipt of ACS skills assessment application?
> ...


I just submitted my current valid skills assessment in my nomination application but then contacted them via Contact US link where I uploaded my new ACS application receipt and asked them to expedite my nomination application since my current ACS is expiring on 18th Sept.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Ana_journey said:


> Are you planning to retake your PTE tho?


I think it's not needed if we submit the application before the PTE expiry. So not planning.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks Ankur! 


ankur31 said:


> I just submitted my current valid skills assessment in my nomination application but then contacted them via Contact US link where I uploaded my new ACS application receipt and asked them to expedite my nomination application since my current ACS is expiring on 18th Sept.


----------



## Arman123456789 (5 mo ago)

Any nomination approvals for vic 190 yet?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Arman123456789 said:


> Any nomination approvals for vic 190 yet?


Yes. as mentioned above in this topic discussion, we've received nomination approval on 24-Aug after receiving the Pre Invite on 23-Aug.


----------



## Arman123456789 (5 mo ago)

Thank you but I thought you got it as a priority due to document expiry right (Sorry if I am wrong)... My naati is expiring too in October so I am planning to email them regarding my concern.

I was thinking whether to wait a bit longer or email them, so asked the question.

congratulations by the way 😊


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Arman123456789 said:


> Thank you but I thought you got it as a priority due to document expiry right (Sorry if I am wrong)... My naati is expiring too in October so I am planning to email them regarding my concern.
> 
> I was thinking whether to wait a bit longer or email them, so asked the question.
> 
> congratulations by the way 😊


Thank you ! yes, that's correct in our case. You can inform them in advance if needed or wait for one week  All the best


----------



## Siddharth.12 (5 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Do not withdraw!! I just got my nomination approved. In less than 24 hrs after applying. I mailed them last night (through the contact us form) asking them to prioritise my nomination application stating that my ACS assessment is expiring on 18th September. I attached new ACS application proof along. And guess what, my nomination got approved around noon today. Also got the skill select invite to apply right away. I now have till 18th Sep to apply for 190 visa.


Hi Ankur, 
Many thanks for sharing your experience in this regard, we are also facing a similar situation. We got the notification on 23rd August and my partner's Skill assessment is getting expired on 28th September 2022. Can you please suggest under which category/area you have submitted the query with the team, I am planning to share the request on Application in Progress (Skill Migration) -> Other General Enquiry? 

Please suggest if this is fine or shall I go with any other category like Visa Expiry/Updating application. TIA.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

siddh.tak said:


> Hi Ankur,
> Many thanks for sharing your experience in this regard, we are also facing a similar situation. We got the notification on 23rd August and my partner's Skill assessment is getting expired on 28th September 2022. Can you please suggest under which category/area you have submitted the query with the team, I am planning to share the request on Application in Progress (Skill Migration) -> Other General Enquiry?
> 
> Please suggest if this is fine or shall I go with any other category like Visa Expiry/Updating application. TIA.


Hello Siddh,
You can contact them through Contact Us page. There are multiple areas. Select one where Application in progress or similar. They respond quickly most of the time.


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey Guys

I got an invite for the 190 Visa as well after ROI and Nomination. Congrats to other folks who got it as well.
I am currently compiling the documents needed to apply and had a few questions regarding the application

1) One of the questions in the application - Is this applicant claiming partner skills points? - I have answered Yes to this as I am claiming 5 points for my partner's competent English rating. However, when I select Yes, it also asks me to nominate an occupation and doesn't let me proceed without entry. Has anyone else faced this issue? What have you selected in the past? I had selected Home Duties as the occupation during the EOI/ROI stage. Should I select the same?

2) Certified Documents requirement - The application requires me to submit a lot of certified documents. My question - Is there a validity period on previous certifications done? For example, I have a 2018 certified passport, can I use that to apply or do I need a fresh certification?


----------



## Udngr (5 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I was going through this forum and i got many answers. I am facing the same issues - i have the invite > i submitted my nomination application > also raised a query to expedite it > its been a week i haven't got any reply on the same. 

Once difference is (I just mentioned that its expiring and need to expedite the process) - Do i need to give them any other document or share a new ACS application receipt (i didn't apply again as it takes more than 2 months there is no point. )

its more than 3 days they have not replied, shall i drop another query under contact us to expedite it ?


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi all,
First share my info here:

Received invitation to apply for 190 visa nomination and submitted application.(01/09/2022)

261313 Software Engineer 95+5
offshore

And could someone help with my questions:
1. My CCL test expires on 21/09/2022, should I update my EOI when it expires?
2. My EOI expires on 15/12/2022, is there anything I can do to increase the chance for me to get nomination approval?

I wasn’t expecting being invited, so didn’t prepare my test and my EOI properly, but since I got the chance to apply, I really don’t want to miss it.


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

Udngr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was going through this forum and i got many answers. I am facing the same issues - i have the invite > i submitted my nomination application > also raised a query to expedite it > its been a week i haven't got any reply on the same.
> 
> ...


I recall that if you prove to ACS that it’s urgent, they will prioritize your case.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Hi all,
> First share my info here:
> 
> Received invitation to apply for 190 visa nomination and submitted application.(01/09/2022)
> ...


Just contact Live in Melbourne via contact us form and ask them to prioritise your nomination application citing your expiring tests. They approved my nomination in less than 24 hrs. Then you can quickly apply for your visa before your tests expire. No need to retake or update EOI.


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Just contact Live in Melbourne via contact us form and ask them to prioritise your nomination application citing your expiring tests. They approved my nomination in less than 24 hrs. Then you can quickly apply for your visa before your tests expire. No need to retake or update EOI.


Done as advised. 
Hopefully they can grant me nomination before my test expires, fingers crossed.


----------



## ahmed abdul malik (5 mo ago)

Hi Ankur, I received the declaration form and I signed then submitted yesterday should I use the contact form asking for the nomination to approve please advise.


----------



## ahmed abdul malik (5 mo ago)

Arman123456789 said:


> Thank you but I thought you got it as a priority due to document expiry right (Sorry if I am wrong)... My naati is expiring too in October so I am planning to email them regarding my concern.
> 
> I was thinking whether to wait a bit longer or email them, so asked the question.
> 
> congratulations by the way 😊





Arman123456789 said:


> Thank you but I thought you got it as a priority due to document expiry right (Sorry if I am wrong)... My naati is expiring too in October so I am planning to email them regarding my concern.
> 
> I was thinking whether to wait a bit longer or email them, so asked the question.
> 
> congratulations by the way 😊


Hi armaan bhai,
Have u emailed them using contact form can you olease advise their are many options which option tomcjoose to email them


----------



## Nnnnn (5 mo ago)

ahmed abdul malik said:


> Hi armaan bhai,
> Have u emailed them using contact form can you olease advise their are many options which option tomcjoose to email them


mine is the same situation, i dont know how some people received approval in a day, i emailed them already via contact, the response was there is basically no priority and they do one by one based on submittion date, im worried my document expire too 😢


----------



## Udngr (5 mo ago)

Since my ACS results are expiring, i reached out to them after submitting my nomination application thrice in 2 weeks but no response yet.
I used > contact us > application in progress > skill migration > general enquiry.

Is there any other option that i need to opt in to get a response from them on prioritizing my application ?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

prashantvsk said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got an invite for the 190 Visa as well after ROI and Nomination. Congrats to other folks who got it as well.
> I am currently compiling the documents needed to apply and had a few questions regarding the application
> ...


Hey mate, there is no such thing as extra 5 points for spouse's competent english. Your EOI has incorrect information and would be rejected I am afraid. The only way you can claim 5 points for your spouse is if she also had valid skills assessment in an occupation - e.g. IT/Engineering/Health etc etc.

Make sure you familiarise yourself with the rules of immigration when submitting an EOI or hire an immigration lawyer.
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Udngr said:


> Since my ACS results are expiring, i reached out to them after submitting my nomination application thrice in 2 weeks but no response yet.
> I used > contact us > application in progress > skill migration > general enquiry.
> 
> Is there any other option that i need to opt in to get a response from them on prioritizing my application ?


When exactly your skills assessment expires? 

Send another query and then just sit tight i guess - if your application is decision ready then it's literally a matter of days you should expect to receive your approval email.


----------



## Udngr (5 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> When exactly your skills assessment expires?
> 
> Send another query and then just sit tight i guess - if your application is decision ready then it's literally a matter of days you should expect to receive your approval email.



It expires on 25th Sep, i guess i have a bit of time, but seeing the responses in this forum looks like they do in a 24 hour time. 

My application status is still in progress , its not decision ready. 

Let me try to contact them again 4th time


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Udngr said:


> It expires on 25th Sep, i guess i have a bit of time, but seeing the responses in this forum looks like they do in a 24 hour time.
> 
> My application status is still in progress , its not decision ready.
> 
> Let me try to contact them again 4th time


You will be fine mate. Good things happens for those who are patient. State your dilemma clearly in your query and hopefully common sense will prevail in due time. All the best

Also this is from the website - stats for financial year which just ended on 30th june









Program review







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au





*Skilled subclasses 190 and 491*
*Processing times - subclass 190*

75% of applications: 23 days
90% of applications: 40 days


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Udngr said:


> It expires on 25th Sep, i guess i have a bit of time, but seeing the responses in this forum looks like they do in a 24 hour time.
> 
> My application status is still in progress , its not decision ready.
> 
> Let me try to contact them again 4th time


Try this link as well








General enquiry







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Udngr said:


> Since my ACS results are expiring, i reached out to them after submitting my nomination application thrice in 2 weeks but no response yet.
> I used > contact us > application in progress > skill migration > general enquiry.
> 
> Is there any other option that i need to opt in to get a response from them on prioritizing my application ?


same way I also contacted and got approval in hours. Since all started contacting them, they might have stopped responding ! Anyway, all the best for your speedy approval !


----------



## bsgnc (11 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, there is no such thing as extra 5 points for spouse's competent english. Your EOI has incorrect information and would be rejected I am afraid. The only way you can claim 5 points for your spouse is if she also had valid skills assessment in an occupation - e.g. IT/Engineering/Health etc etc.
> 
> Make sure you familiarise yourself with the rules of immigration when submitting an EOI or hire an immigration lawyer.
> Cheers


Are you sure? Please check the points table. 



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

bsgnc said:


> Are you sure? Please check the points table.
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table


Sorry I meant no extra 10 points just for competent english. The candidate had declared yes for spouse's skills -

*Partner skills*

RequirementPointsYour spouse or de facto partner must also be an applicant for this visa and meet age, English and skill criteria

For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partnermust be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:

were under 45 years old
had competent English
had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.
10Your spouse or de facto partner must also be an applicant for this visa and has competent English

For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen.5You are single or your partner is an Australian citizen or permanent resident10


----------



## a2.n (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone, My husband received an invite during 2021-2022 round, however our 190 visa application got refused due to a mistake our lawyer made.
We are submitting a new ROI for Biotechnologist (ANZSCO 234514) with 65+5 points (considered under healthcare as he works on cancer research projects). Is there any specific rounds for pre-invites?


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

a2.n said:


> Hi everyone, My husband received an invite during 2021-2022 round, however our 190 visa application got refused due to a mistake our lawyer made.
> We are submitting a new ROI for Biotechnologist (ANZSCO 234514) with 65+5 points (considered under healthcare as he works on cancer research projects). Is there any specific rounds for pre-invites?


Hi. May I know what kind of mistake this is?


----------



## a2.n (4 mo ago)

australiandreams said:


> Hi. May I know what kind of mistake this is?


Our lawyer claimed 10 points for my husband's master degree, however it was a master degree by coursework not by research. Hence the department didn't accept that 10 points and deducted it and we ended up with less points than when we got our invitation from VIC, therefore got the refusal.


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, there is no such thing as extra 5 points for spouse's competent english. Your EOI has incorrect information and would be rejected I am afraid. The only way you can claim 5 points for your spouse is if she also had valid skills assessment in an occupation - e.g. IT/Engineering/Health etc etc.
> 
> Make sure you familiarise yourself with the rules of immigration when submitting an EOI or hire an immigration lawyer.
> Cheers



hey, I was just going through this thread and noticed this reply. Actually I did the same in my ROI for victoria. There is this question ‘have you claimed points in your DHA skill select EOI for your spouse?’ in this question it is not clear if they are asking for skill points or english language points. And if it is only about points, in that case yes we did claim 5 points for competent or proficient english. And if we select no here but claiming 5 points in skill select then it would be misleading.


----------



## Nandi_here (4 mo ago)

Please suggest!
Did anyone completed PCC and medical before submitting visa application. Any idea, how much time it takes in India?


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Hey guys I have received the invite for Victoria nomination but my ACS is expired kindly suggest what should be done in this case .
Living Status - Offshore
Points for state nomination - 95


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Victoria has started another round of invites, just received an email. Best of Luck guys 
Points VIC 190 -- 90
Software engineer


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

pradu143 said:


> Victoria has started another round of invites, just received an email. Best of Luck guys
> Points VIC 190 -- 90
> Software engineer





ratheeshpd said:


> I'm getting 2 options from people when asked. Most are saying to withdraw for safer side; but few are suggesting to go ahead !


My ACS is expired and I have still applied and dropped them a query as to what to do in this case! after the wait of two years this is where I got stuck


----------



## Nnnnn (5 mo ago)

Does anyone applied for nomination more than 10 days , still waiting for respond?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> My ACS is expired and I have still applied and dropped them a query as to what to do in this case! after the wait of two years this is where I got stuck


In our case, PTE was about to expire by Oct 5, requested for speedy processing and they accepted the request. You can wait for their response and act accordingly. Ideally, it should be valid at the time of invitation. You can request for priority ACS skill assessment. Normal processing time is 2 months nowadays as per our experience.


----------



## Rakesh.GRM (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I have a slightly different concern than most others here. I got an invitation to apply for Victoria nomination for 190 today (wasn't expecting one so quickly, I just submitted an ROI 2 days back.)

How much time does it generally take for the nomination approval? I am currently onshore in Melbourne but I am going on a holiday to India for a month and would be back mid-October, and my worry is that if I get an invite while I am there, I might lose time to start my actual VISA application. (especially documents like India PCC & health examinations which I would mostly do here in Melbourne.)

Any advise on how much time does Victoria generally take to approve the nomination? I can see some people have got it within a day but as I understand that was a request for priority processing.

Thanks,
Rakesh


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

Received 190 Invite today
261313 (Software Engineer)
Points - 85+5
Location: Victoria


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

melbresident said:


> Received 190 Invite today
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Points - 85+5
> Location: Victoria


Congrats, at what time today 
point breakdown please 
Have you received mail previously stating that " Your ROI meets the eligibility requirements and you will be considered for selection in the next round."


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

Points breakdown:
PTE: 20
Spose: 5
NAATI: 5
Work exp: 10
Age: 30
Edu: 15

State: 5


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

Pa1417 said:


> Have you received mail previously stating that " Your ROI meets the eligibility requirements and you will be considered for selection in the next round."


And no I didnt get such email.


----------



## jowy.elif (4 mo ago)

I also received the invitation to apply for the VIC Nomination today around early afternoon!
My ANZSCO is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and we applied Onshore. 
I was really surprised, and also grateful for this opportunity to be nominated by the State!

EOI lodged: 03-Apr-2022
ROI lodged: 25-Aug-2022
EOI Points breakdown:

Age = 30
English = 20
Education = 15
Experience = 15
Spouse = 5
NAATI = 5
State/Territory Nomination = 5 
Our main concern at this stage is my PTE expiring by December, so it's good to know that there is consideration for soon to expire exams/assessments - thanks for those previous suggestions (and congratulation by the way)! Hoping to get the Skilled Visa application invite by the Australian Government before my English exam expires as I really do not wish to retake.

Wishing all the best to both invited and waiting for their invitation. Keeping the positive vibes in the next few months, let's do this! 🙌


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

jowy.elif said:


> I also received the invitation to apply for the VIC Nomination today around early afternoon!
> My ANZSCO is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and we applied Onshore.
> I was really surprised, and also grateful for this opportunity to be nominated by the State!
> 
> ...


Congratulations !
You can go through all the discussions on this thread and you will get needed info. VIC was considering priority requests earlier; but not seeing updates now. You've lot of time and I believe you would get the approval before that ! But you can take expert opinion. All the best...


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> Hey guys I have received the invite for Victoria nomination but my ACS is expired kindly suggest what should be done in this case .
> Living Status - Offshore
> Points for state nomination - 95





pradu143 said:


> Victoria has started another round of invites, just received an email. Best of Luck guys
> Points VIC 190 -- 90
> Software engineer


Congrats. You had applied for Victoria alone or for other states as well?


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

jowy.elif said:


> I also received the invitation to apply for the VIC Nomination today around early afternoon!
> My ANZSCO is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and we applied Onshore.
> I was really surprised, and also grateful for this opportunity to be nominated by the State!
> 
> ...


I am at the same stage, but my EOI is expiring very soon. I don't know what to do, should I go ahead and apply for Live in Melbourne 

ANZSCO - 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
Points - 85 with state nomination


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

pradu143 said:


> Victoria has started another round of invites, just received an email. Best of Luck guys
> Points VIC 190 -- 90
> Software engineer


When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## jowy.elif (4 mo ago)

waqas180 said:


> I am at the same stage, but my EOI is expiring very soon. I don't know what to do, should I go ahead and apply for Live in Melbourne
> 
> ANZSCO - 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
> Points - 85 with state nomination


I think I won't be the best person to give advice on this.

But if I am in your position *hypothetically* then I would still proceed with the application and use the Contact Us page to notify Live in Melbourne of my situation (similar to what others have done in the first few pages of this thread), hoping there's a slight chance my application can be prioritized given there is legitimate urgency. After all, I've spent all the hours to prepare and wait to get this invitation.

That said, I'd still refer to this information about EOI from the Official page - (Registration of Interest for Victorian Visa Nomination). So, I'm afraid it's completely up to you to decide how to proceed. Good luck!


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

jowy.elif said:


> I think I won't be the best person to give advice on this.
> 
> But if I am in your position *hypothetically* then I would still proceed with the application and use the Contact Us page to notify Live in Melbourne of my situation (similar to what others have done in the first few pages of this thread), hoping there's a slight chance my application can be prioritized given there is legitimate urgency. After all, I've spent all the hours to prepare and wait to get this invitation.
> 
> ...



Thank you* @jowy.elif , *I have sent a general inquiry to Live in Melbourne, let us see what they say.
The reason I am asking for making a new EOI is because the EOI ID remains the same if I delete the previous one and resubmit a new one. Thus I am asking if I should revoke my old one (which will expire in a few days anyway). But that might affect my current invitation, I don't know :/


----------



## OC_02 (4 mo ago)

Is there any website which shows the information on the latest invitation rounds (Victoria) ?


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

OC_02 said:


> Is there any website which shows the information on the latest invitation rounds (Victoria) ?


Yes. But it hasn't been updated yet.








ROIs selected







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, there is no such thing as extra 5 points for spouse's competent english. Your EOI has incorrect information and would be rejected I am afraid. The only way you can claim 5 points for your spouse is if she also had valid skills assessment in an occupation - e.g. IT/Engineering/Health etc etc.
> 
> Make sure you familiarise yourself with the rules of immigration when submitting an EOI or hire an immigration lawyer.
> Cheers


I think what he means is the Partner Points which are 5 because of competent English and no skills assessment for their partner @prashantvsk


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

after receiving the pre-invite, the documents to send is below, please confirm anyone?
1.Passport bio page 
2.skills assessment
3.pte result


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

nikag said:


> after receiving the pre-invite, the documents to send is below, please confirm anyone?
> 1.Passport bio page
> 2.skills assessment
> 3.pte result


yes that's correct for offshore.


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

Nnnnn said:


> Does anyone applied for nomination more than 10 days , still waiting for respond?


Yes. Nomination application sent on 26th august. Civil engineer. 85 points including state.


----------



## lakshmiprameela.mudu (4 mo ago)

Has second round finished.. didn't get pre-invite till now!!! got email earlier that ROI qualifies and will be considered in next round... No details on how many invites they are giving and which occupations are considered.


----------



## lakshmiprameela.mudu (4 mo ago)

a2.n said:


> Hi everyone, My husband received an invite during 2021-2022 round, however our 190 visa application got refused due to a mistake our lawyer made.
> We are submitting a new ROI for Biotechnologist (ANZSCO 234514) with 65+5 points (considered under healthcare as he works on cancer research projects). Is there any specific rounds for pre-invites?


Was the masters done in Aus or outside? Have you submitted your ROI?


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Received pre-invite today 190 via MARA agent!

Offshore
263111 - Computer network
85+5
EOI lodged May 2021
ROI lodged Aug 16th, received email unable to find EOI. ROI re-lodged Aug 24th. 

My employer also working out 186 DE for me. The question is, can I apply 2 streams in parallel? How long does it take for 190 processing? Which one is faster 190 or 186?

Accredited sponsor.


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

HadiKhan said:


> Yes. Nomination application sent on 26th august. Civil engineer. 85 points including state.


@HadiKhan congrats, I got the same. When is your EOI expiring? 
My EOI is expiring soon, in 15 days. I have sent an email request to Live in Melbourne seeking an update.. let us see


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

waqas180 said:


> I think what he means is the Partner Points which are 5 because of competent English and no skills assessment for their partner @prashantvsk


Hi @waqas180 and @RDStranger,
Thank you for responding. I do mean partner points as clarified above. I’m certain I can claim 5 points - just wanted to make sure how to do it in the system when I apply. Any suggestions on how to do this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sravanthi464 (4 mo ago)

luisrajen said:


> Received pre-invite today 190 via MARA agent!
> 
> Offshore
> 263111 - Computer network
> ...


Hi,
Are you a single applicant? Just to confirm if they are providing only for partners.


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Sravanthi464 said:


> Hi,
> Are you a single applicant? Just to confirm if they are providing only for partners.


Partner points claimed.


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Received Roi update email 
previously also received 
We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program. We selected the most competitive ROIs as at 8:30am on Tuesday 6 September 2022. 
Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.
Unless the information provided in your ROI has changed, there is no need to withdraw this ROI. 
We will continue to select ROIs throughout the year. If your ROI is selected, we will send you an email immediately.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> ROI update
> Got this message
> 
> we have selected al the ROIs for first round and your ROI meets the requirements , you will be considered for selection in next round ?
> ...


Have you received an invite during yesterday's September round?


----------



## Sravanthi464 (4 mo ago)

luisrajen said:


> Partner points claimed.


Ok, thanks


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

jorajau said:


> Have you received an invite during yesterday's September round?


i have


jorajau said:


> Have you received an invite during yesterday's September round?


i also received mail previously after first round however not considered in second round and received another mail on ROI update after second round


----------



## Nnnnn (5 mo ago)

Hi guys 
wanted to know if we withdraw the nomination because of expiry of document, can we apply again for ROI with new documents and do we have chance to be selected again?


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

Pa1417 said:


> Received Roi update email
> previously also received
> We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program. We selected the most competitive ROIs as at 8:30am on Tuesday 6 September 2022.
> Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.
> ...


Same here, How much point you are claiming? Mine is 80+5. it seems 85+5 have received the invite.


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

melbresident said:


> And no I didnt get such email.


I received this mail stating "you are eligible and will be considered next time" today. No Idea, Should i keep finger crossed.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Were there any invites for 2613 occupation, offshore? Last time received mail saying I will be selected in next round but I did not receive any invite.
Points 95+5 for 190
DOE: 14/5/2021
ROI date: 23/08/2022

Not able to understand why I missed the invite this time? Anyone ?


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

rajeevranjan said:


> Same here, How much point you are claiming? Mine is 80+5. it seems 85+5 have received the invite.


yeah looks like more offshore candidates are considered in this round, 80 points


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> Were there any invites for 2613 occupation, offshore? Last time received mail saying I will be selected in next round but I did not receive any invite.
> Points 95+5 for 190
> DOE: 14/5/2021
> ROI date: 23/08/2022
> ...


Same here, point less 80, have you received another ROI update email 

Received Another Roi update email today 
previously also received
We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program. We selected the most competitive ROIs as at 8:30am on Tuesday 6 September 2022.
Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.
Unless the information provided in your ROI has changed, there is no need to withdraw this ROI.
We will continue to select ROIs throughout the year. If your ROI is selected, we will send you an email immediately.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Pa1417 said:


> Same here, point less 80, have you received another ROI update email
> 
> Received Another Roi update email today
> previously also received
> ...


Yes, I have received the same email. But It's hard to understand, why I missed this time.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> Yes, I have received the same email. But It's hard to understand, why I missed this time.


 May be they did not invite any 2613 occupations. Just a guess.


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> May be they did not invite any 2613 occupations. Just a guess.


invited, please check previous threads software engineers were invited


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> May be they did not invite any 2613 occupations. Just a guess.


My guess is that salary is being considered for ROI invite


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> May be they did not invite any 2613 occupations. Just a guess.


They did. I received yesterday for 2613111, offshore, 85+5. I think they are looking at partner skills as well, my partner has a positive skills assessment in ICT Security Specialist 262112.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

luisrajen said:


> They did. I received yesterday for 2613111, offshore, 85+5. I think they are looking at partner skills as well, my partner has a positive skills assessment in ICT Security Specialist 262112.


Could be, I believe, only the VIC govt. knows on what criteria they are considering. Anyways I have no other option to wait for next round.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

coderdecoder said:


> My guess is that salary is being considered for ROI invite


Not for offshore candidates.


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> Were there any invites for 2613 occupation, offshore? Last time received mail saying I will be selected in next round but I did not receive any invite.
> Points 95+5 for 190
> DOE: 14/5/2021
> ROI date: 23/08/2022
> ...


I think they proceed all 2613 one onshore application before offshore.


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

luisrajen said:


> They did. I received yesterday for 2613111, offshore, 85+5. I think they are looking at partner skills as well, my partner has a positive skills assessment in ICT Security Specialist 262112.


Can you share your details pls ?
Like eoi date roi date points and all thanks


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

pawansomani said:


> Can you share your details pls ?
> Like eoi date roi date points and all thanks


Offshore
263111 - Computer network
85+5
Partner points 10 (competent english + positive skills assessment)
EOI lodged May 2021
ROI lodged Aug 16th, received email unable to find EOI. ROI re-lodged Aug 24th.


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

ratheeshpd said:


> Great news. Congratulations Ankur. We also took risk and applied. We just received the mail - Approved .
> Thanks all for your support !


Can you please share your details . 
How much points you have and location?
I am also in same boat pte expiring on sep end. 22
But read on forum pte is valid for 3 years. 

Thanks


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

pawansomani said:


> Can you please share your details .
> How much points you have and location?
> I am also in same boat pte expiring on sep end. 22
> But read on forum pte is valid for 3 years.
> ...


Offshore
Points - 85+5 (Partner 10 points)
261313
EOI - March 2022
ROI - 12 Aug
Pre Invitation - 23 Aug
Invitation - 24 Aug


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

luisrajen said:


> Offshore
> 263111 - Computer network
> 85+5
> Partner points 10 (competent english + positive skills assessment)
> ...


Thank you.
Congratulations.
Did you update your roi again then with new eoi?
I guess they considered your old eoi.
As everyone received that mail eoi not found.
Thanks


ratheeshpd said:


> Offshore
> Points - 85+5 (Partner 10 points)
> 261313
> EOI - March 2022
> ...


Thank you so much . 
I am also having same points.
And pte given in sep 2020 so I guess I have time. I thought you were talking about 2 years expiry .
My eoi and roi date is 16th aug. I guess need to wait some more .


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

pawansomani said:


> Thank you.
> Congratulations.
> Did you update your roi again then with new eoi?
> I guess they considered your old eoi.
> ...


No. I'd withdrawn the old ROI and re-lodged a new ROI referring the same old EOI.


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> Hello @ankur31 ,
> 
> Thanks for initiating this topic. We're also in the same status but with PTE validity. In their website, it's not mentioned for English score validity and it's only for Skill assessment 12 weeks. But in the invitation mail, it's asked for both English and SA. Our PTE score is valid only till October 5 (6 weeks). So can we also go ahead by submitting ? Any suggestion please.
> 
> We got our skill re assessment result one week back after waiting for almost 2 months. Nowadays they're taking more time to process. Earlier it was just one month.


@ratheeshpd You mean the PTE is valid 2 years from *Test Date* (which is written on the PTE results page) 
Or validity is 3 years from the *Test Date* which is mentioned on the Home Affairs website?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

waqas180 said:


> @ratheeshpd You mean the PTE is valid 2 years from *Test Date* (which is written on the PTE results page)
> Or validity is 3 years from the *Test Date* which is mentioned on the Home Affairs website?


This is the condition :



Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)Main/primaryBy time of invitationTest cannot have been undertaken more than 3 years before the date of invitation


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

ratheeshpd said:


> This is the condition :
> 
> 
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)Main/primaryBy time of invitationTest cannot have been undertaken more than 3 years before the date of invitation





https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> This is the condition :
> 
> 
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)Main/primaryBy time of invitationTest cannot have been undertaken more than 3 years before the date of invitation


Okay perfect, I actually had a similar case to yours but my MSA and English is still valid for a few months (I gave the exam in Jun 2020). I also received the email yesterday "you have been selected to apply for Victorian visa nomination E00....."

My concern - EOI is expiring on 18th Sep 2022
Do you think I should proceed and take the risk?.. I sent a general inquiry to *Live In Melbourne *and explained my case, but haven't received their response.
Offshore - 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
85 points with state nomination for 190 visa


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

waqas180 said:


> Okay perfect, I actually had a similar case to yours but my MSA and English is still valid for a few months (I gave the exam in Jun 2020). I also received the email yesterday "you have been selected to apply for Victorian visa nomination E00....."
> 
> My concern - EOI is expiring on 18th Sep 2022
> Do you think I should proceed and take the risk?.. I sent a general inquiry to *Live In Melbourne *and explained my case, but haven't received their response.
> ...


In your case, you have to wait for their response. Since you need valid EOI to lodge the visa application.


----------



## OC_02 (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> Yes, I have received the same email. But It's hard to understand, why I missed this time.


I haven't received any mail, I have 90 + 5 points ( Software Engineer), Offshore. EOI Lodged 24 Aug 22 , meaning I will miss the next round ?


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Anybody here still waiting for invitation after receiving pre-invite last Aug 23?

I submitted mine on Aug 25 and still waiting..


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

I received Pre-Invitation on 6th Sep and my Skill assessment will be expired on 23rd Nov 2022 that is 11.18 weeks , I have submitted my application and written mail to them to priorities as my skill assessment has validity of around 12 weeks. I don't know weather they will send me nomination or not.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

sdhbti said:


> I received Pre-Invitation on 6th Sep and my Skill assessment will be expired on 23rd Nov 2022 that is 11.18 weeks , I have submitted my application and written mail to them to priorities as my skill assessment has validity of around 12 weeks. I don't know weather they will send me nomination or not.


Are you an individual or with Partner ?
Could you please state your points. 
Just wanted to check on how the invites were sent.


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

Job code 261313 
Offshore
85+5 
With Spouse


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

sdhbti said:


> Job code 261313
> Offshore
> 85+5
> With Spouse


thanks, I think they have send the invite with Spouse only. 
For now I could see that as a reason on why I was not invited.
Rest wait for next round is on. Hopefully I will get invite in that.


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

australiandreams said:


> Anybody here still waiting for invitation after receiving pre-invite last Aug 23?
> 
> I submitted mine on Aug 25 and still waiting..


Yes. Applied for Nomination on Aug 26th. Waiting to get the nomination, or get crushed by rejection...😭
Civil Engineer with 85 points including state.


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

anyone applied for STSOL occupation such as ICT Support Engineer?

Not sure if they prioritize MLTSSL first.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Is someone in the group received pre-invite for 261111 ( Business Analyst) for Victoria for 190 class? I have 90+5 marks with spouse as environmental Engineer (assessment done).


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Is someone in the group received pre-invite for 261111 ( Business Analyst) for Victoria for 190 class? I have 90+5 marks with spouse as environmental Engineer (assessment done).


I have seen some BAs getting VIC nominations 90 or 95 points I believe. Some stats published below - 









Aussizz Group


Ours is a premium visa consultancy enterprise catering to the needs of students and professionals... Level 1, 290 Collins Street, Мельбурн, Виктория, Австралия 3000




www.facebook.com


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

ratheeshpd said:


> In your case, you have to wait for their response. Since you need valid EOI to lodge the visa application.


did you fill Form 80? or Form 1221 in your visa application?


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

sdhbti said:


> I received Pre-Invitation on 6th Sep and my Skill assessment will be expired on 23rd Nov 2022 that is 11.18 weeks , I have submitted my application and written mail to them to priorities as my skill assessment has validity of around 12 weeks. I don't know weather they will send me nomination or not.


Did you send them a request before asking anything or simply applied against the pre invite?
Please let me know if you receive the nomination of 190 from home affairs.. thanks!


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

HadiKhan said:


> Yes. Applied for Nomination on Aug 26th. Waiting to get the nomination, or get crushed by rejection...😭
> Civil Engineer with 85 points including state.


Maybe engineers are not prioritized? Im an engineer too.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> I have seen some BAs getting VIC nominations 90 or 95 points I believe. Some stats published below -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. This feed is not opening. Also I am an offshore candidate. Did you see it for offshore or onshore?


----------



## Sai Mohan Kotha (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

I have work 8 years of work experience in the same company under different roles. Shall I capture the work experience on EOI based on that *or *just mention the latest role and enter entire experience under that?


----------



## Sai Mohan Kotha (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

I have work 8 years of work experience in the same company under different roles. Shall I capture the work experience on EOI based on that *or *just mention the latest role and enter entire experience under that?


----------



## Sai Mohan Kotha (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

I have work 8 years of work experience in the same company under different roles. Shall I capture the work experience on EOI based on that *or *just mention the latest role and enter entire experience under that?


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

Sai Mohan Kotha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have work 8 years of work experience in the same company under different roles. Shall I capture the work experience on EOI based on that *or *just mention the latest role and enter entire experience under that?


You will input all the years assessed as applicable to the ANZSCO selected by you byEA skill Assessment. I had the same situation and I mentioned the exact role and date (start and end ) for the role in the organization and then mention if it is marked as relevant to the ANZSCO or not. 

PS: You will be asked to submit evidences later for your employment and hence need to provide the role change confirmation letters later.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all,

While waiting for SA 491 visa grant, I received a pre invite for VIC-190 on 6th Sep 22.( 491 Visa applied 2 months back only).

Have submitted the application and docs on the same day. Confused whether they will give me a final invite or not..

Can anyone please confirm if it's legitimate to withdraw any previously applied 491 VISA application and apply new 190 application after receiving 190 ITA.

If yes, what will be the process for the same, I know fee is non refundable and I will have to bear that loss on my own, but medicals and PCC are again required to be done in such case or not?

If anyone has gone through the same, any suggestion/guidance, would be really helpful and appreciable..


----------



## Sai Mohan Kotha (Nov 15, 2020)

nitinksingla said:


> You will input all the years assessed as applicable to the ANZSCO selected by you byEA skill Assessment. I had the same situation and I mentioned the exact role and date (start and end ) for the role in the organization and then mention if it is marked as relevant to the ANZSCO or not.
> 
> PS: You will be asked to submit evidences later for your employment and hence need to provide the role change confirmation letters later.


Thanks Nitin for your detailed response. I really have one tricky question here in my case. pls see if you can help on the below.
I worked in Australia for 3 years (2 + 1) under 482 sub class company sponsored visa.
For first 2 years, the occupation parent group on my 482 visa was matching with the EA assessment outcome.
For the last 1 year, my company applied for a new 482 visa with different occupation i.e., Electrical Engineer and that doesn't match with my earlier EA assessment outcome occupation. In this case, I need to enter accordingly if it is relevant to ANZSCO or not is it?


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

waqas180 said:


> Did you send them a request before asking anything or simply applied against the pre invite?
> Please let me know if you receive the nomination of 190 from home affairs.. thanks!


I directly applied as they have mentioned minimum validity of 12 weeks and when I counted weeks then 6th Sep & 23rd Nov both are inclusive week & technically I have validity of 12 weeks although if I divide total days by 7 then its 11.18 weeks


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

OC_02 said:


> I haven't received any mail, I have 90 + 5 points ( Software Engineer), Offshore. EOI Lodged 24 Aug 22 , meaning I will miss the next round ?


I think they're priortizing applications with spouse/defacto partner. I have higher scores than most offshore applications invited and all those who I have known and received pre invites are married and claimed spouse points. 

Ex: A friend of mine has 75+5 points and her husband was secondary applicant with spouse points claimed for skills. One other person has 80+5 points and received invite. They and me have all applied for 261313. They're offshore in India too and only difference is that I'm single and they're not. My points score, otherwise, is 90+5 and hence I think that applications with spouse are being prioritised. This is just my observation. Even on the Live in Melbourne ROI submission page, it specifically asks if we are claiming spouse points - the only question they ask related to points apart from the EOI number which drives me to further think that this option is being used in the backend algorithm to sort applications. 

Again, just my opinion and speculation.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

youme2011 said:


> I think they're priortizing applications with spouse/defacto partner. I have higher scores than most offshore applications invited and all those who I have known and received pre invites are married and claimed spouse points.
> 
> Ex: A friend of mine has 75+5 points and her husband was secondary applicant with spouse points claimed for skills. One other person has 80+5 points and received invite. They and me have all applied for 261313. They're offshore in India too and only difference is that I'm single and they're not. My points score, otherwise, is 90+5 and hence I think that applications with spouse are being prioritised. This is just my observation. Even on the Live in Melbourne ROI submission page, it specifically asks if we are claiming spouse points - the only question they ask related to points apart from the EOI number which drives me to further think that this option is being used in the backend algorithm to sort applications.
> 
> Again, just my opinion and speculation.


Yes even I feel same. Even I have more points than folk who got their invite being offshore, India. This is the only reason that I can see for not my receiving invite.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> I think they're priortizing applications with spouse/defacto partner. I have higher scores than most offshore applications invited and all those who I have known and received pre invites are married and claimed spouse points.
> 
> Ex: A friend of mine has 75+5 points and her husband was secondary applicant with spouse points claimed for skills. One other person has 80+5 points and received invite. They and me have all applied for 261313. They're offshore in India too and only difference is that I'm single and they're not. My points score, otherwise, is 90+5 and hence I think that applications with spouse are being prioritised. This is just my observation. Even on the Live in Melbourne ROI submission page, it specifically asks if we are claiming spouse points - the only question they ask related to points apart from the EOI number which drives me to further think that this option is being used in the backend algorithm to sort applications.
> 
> Again, just my opinion and speculation.


You may be correct but in my case I have 90+5 points for 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst) and spouse point claimed as 10 points . She is Environmental Engineer and cleared minimum english requirement, so we got 10 points.
But, we are still waiting for invite. We logged EOI in Sept 2021 and ROI on 16th Aug 2022. Do you think I am an unlucky guy or there is some other priority criteria.

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> You may be correct but in my case I have 90+5 points for 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst) and spouse point claimed as 10 points . She is Environmental Engineer and cleared minimum english requirement, so we got 10 points.
> But, we are still waiting for invite. We logged EOI in Sept 2021 and ROI on 16th Aug 2022. Do you think I am an unlucky guy or there is some other priority criteria.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


Ohh, hey I recommend you should launch a new EOI as your EOI is about to expire in the next 12 months. This has been explicitly mentioned on the website. I'm not sure if that's the issue but better safe than sorry. Just my suggestion.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Ohh, hey I recommend you should launch a new EOI as your EOI is about to expire in the next 12 months. This has been explicitly mentioned on the website. I'm not sure if that's the issue but better safe than sorry. Just my suggestion.


Thanks for you suggestion. Do you think I have good chance based on your interactions with your friends. I mean the score and occupations we have applied for. Can I expect an invite in coming round? Do you know when is third round?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While waiting for SA 491 visa grant, I received a pre invite for VIC-190 on 6th Sep 22.( 491 Visa applied 2 months back only).
> 
> ...



Hi Everyone,

Please enlighten and share your experience if anyone has gone through the this process..


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Thanks for you suggestion. Do you think I have good chance based on your interactions with your friends. I mean the score and occupations we have applied for. Can I expect an invite in coming round? Do you know when is third round?


Hi Sumit

Yes, I think we have a very good chance. I believe the points score isn't an issue at all, it's something entirely different that only the Victoria nomination officers are possibly aware of. 

Next round estimate (purely based on my observation and entirely speculative): I have seen that the pre-invites are being sent in exactly 14 days after the previous round. I'm predicting the next pre-invites to be sent on 20th of September (if not a public holiday or weekend). 

Regards
Mayur


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

thaihoangcfc said:


> anyone applied for STSOL occupation such as ICT Support Engineer?
> 
> Not sure if they prioritize MLTSSL first.


Dont think they are prioritising MTSSL. I am in STSOL and I got the invite


----------



## PN09 (Dec 7, 2019)

prashantvsk said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got an invite for the 190 Visa as well after ROI and Nomination. Congrats to other folks who got it as well.
> I am currently compiling the documents needed to apply and had a few questions regarding the application
> ...


Hi prashantvsk, 

Were you able to solve your issue in question 1)? I also chose "Yes" for "Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?" in the ROI. But like you, I am also claiming points only for partner's English competency and not skills. How did you proceed?


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

PN09 said:


> Hi prashantvsk,
> 
> Were you able to solve your issue in question 1)? I also chose "Yes" for "Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?" in the ROI. But like you, I am also claiming points only for partner's English competency and not skills. How did you proceed?


Hi,
I am not 100% certain about this but I selected Home Duties as the nominated skill and proceeded with the application. In the attachments section which comes after the questions section, I uploaded a word document where I had explained why I had done this - since this is what I did in the ROI/EOI phase.

I can only presume this is correct because I couldn’t find anything online officially or in any forum regarding this. Also, if I search Home Duties on the home affairs skill list web page, nothing comes up. Hence, I just presumed this must be the reason why Home Duties is listed as a skill in the immiaccount drop down.

Hoping this works.


----------



## PN09 (Dec 7, 2019)

prashantvsk said:


> Hi,
> I am not 100% certain about this but I selected Home Duties as the nominated skill and proceeded with the application. In the attachments section which comes after the questions section, I uploaded a word document where I had explained why I had done this - since this is what I did in the ROI/EOI phase.
> 
> I can only presume this is correct because I couldn’t find anything online officially or in any forum regarding this. Also, if I search Home Duties on the home affairs skill list web page, nothing comes up. Hence, I just presumed this must be the reason why Home Duties is listed as a skill in the immiaccount drop down.
> ...


Thank you. Do keep us updated on the progress of your application. I havent received a pre-invite yet, but this will potentially be an issue for me in case I get nominated. So your updates could be of help to me and I can be prepared to deal with it accordingly.


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

prashantvsk said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got an invite for the 190 Visa as well after ROI and Nomination. Congrats to other folks who got it as well.
> I am currently compiling the documents needed to apply and had a few questions regarding the application
> ...


Hi prashantvsk, can I ask what are the documents that required to be certified? I recently got invited for Vic 190 and now waiting for nomination. Just want to know if I can process any documents while waiting.


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

momo.chan000 said:


> Hi prashantvsk, can I ask what are the documents that required to be certified? I recently got invited for Vic 190 and now waiting for nomination. Just want to know if I can process any documents while waiting.





PN09 said:


> Thank you. Do keep us updated on the progress of your application. I havent received a pre-invite yet, but this will potentially be an issue for me in case I get nominated. So your updates could be of help to me and I can be prepared to deal with it accordingly.


Sure will do. Given current processing times, I am not sure if I will hear back from them anytime soon.


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

momo.chan000 said:


> Hi prashantvsk, can I ask what are the documents that required to be certified? I recently got invited for Vic 190 and now waiting for nomination. Just want to know if I can process any documents while waiting.


Hi,

That’s a long list unfortunately. I’ll do my best
Birth certificate
Any change of name ids, etc.
Overseas qualification docs
Employment experience docs
Skills assessment outcome letter
Evidence of functional English for spouse and evidence for English for yourself 
Passports bio page
Evidence of relationship like marriage cert
Evidence of member of family unit - bills, joint accounts, rental history, tenancy agreements

I think basically everything except the forms 80,1221, police check documents and Australian qualification documents needed to be verified.


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

prashantvsk said:


> Hi,
> 
> That’s a long list unfortunately. I’ll do my best
> Birth certificate
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

Sai Mohan Kotha said:


> Thanks Nitin for your detailed response. I really have one tricky question here in my case. pls see if you can help on the below.
> I worked in Australia for 3 years (2 + 1) under 482 sub class company sponsored visa.
> For first 2 years, the occupation parent group on my 482 visa was matching with the EA assessment outcome.
> For the last 1 year, my company applied for a new 482 visa with different occupation i.e., Electrical Engineer and that doesn't match with my earlier EA assessment outcome occupation. In this case, I need to enter accordingly if it is relevant to ANZSCO or not is it?





Sai Mohan Kotha said:


> Thanks Nitin for your detailed response. I really have one tricky question here in my case. pls see if you can help on the below.
> I worked in Australia for 3 years (2 + 1) under 482 sub class company sponsored visa.
> For first 2 years, the occupation parent group on my 482 visa was matching with the EA assessment outcome.
> For the last 1 year, my company applied for a new 482 visa with different occupation i.e., Electrical Engineer and that doesn't match with my earlier EA assessment outcome occupation. In this case, I need to enter accordingly if it is relevant to ANZSCO or not is it?


Apologies, it would be difficult for me to answer this scenario. Best is to get your Skill assessment done again by including the new role so that you dont have to face rejection later.


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Hi, I have recieved the 190 Vic nomination. Can anyone please guide how to get the documents certified. 
What are certified documents...


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

yuganksharma said:


> Hi, I have recieved the 190 Vic nomination. Can anyone please guide how to get the documents certified.
> What are certified documents...


What I heard is if you're applying online, no documents need to be certified. Please correct me..


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

yuganksharma said:


> Hi, I have recieved the 190 Vic nomination. Can anyone please guide how to get the documents certified.
> What are certified documents...


How much time they took for nomination, 
When did you apply for it
Did you sent any email for prioritisation.


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

ratheeshpd said:


> What I heard is if you're applying online, no documents need to be certified. Please correct me..


As in no certification required for nomination?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

prashantvsk said:


> As in no certification required for nomination?


No. You can submit the requested docs like Passport, Skill assessment and PTE report copies.


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

ratheeshpd said:


> No. You can submit the requested docs like Passport, Skill assessment and PTE report copies.


Yeah I agree don’t think you need it for nomination only whilst applying for the visa post invite


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

prashantvsk said:


> Yeah I agree don’t think you need it for nomination only whilst applying for the visa post invite


Even I heard no notary certification needed for visa submission if you’re applying online. But required for paper application.


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

ratheeshpd said:


> Even I heard no notary certification needed for visa submission if you’re applying online. But required for paper application.


Not too sure about that. I applied online and the prompts at each attachment upload question mentioned the requirements. Except for Australian qualification question and police checks, almost all others specified that you need certified copies.


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> How much time they took for nomination,
> When did you apply for it
> Did you sent any email for prioritisation.


I submitted ROI on 14-08, Vic Nomination. Interest recieved on 23-08, submitted for 23-08 itself, Nomination recieved on 31-08 on Skillselect.

Visa application lodged in 3-09. Health done on 5-09. Awaiting Health Clearance and PCC appointment scheduled on 19-09.

Any idea, if anyone has got Visa grant..


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> How much time they took for nomination,
> When did you apply for it
> Did you sent any email for prioritisation.


No priority email sent by me


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

MissionOZIND said:


> I submitted ROI on 14-08, Vic Nomination. Interest recieved on 23-08, submitted for 23-08 itself, Nomination recieved on 31-08 on Skillselect.
> 
> Visa application lodged in 3-09. Health done on 5-09. Awaiting Health Clearance and PCC appointment scheduled on 19-09.
> 
> Any idea, if anyone has got Visa grant..


Thanks for answering
Not sure about grants
I submitted nomination request on 2 days back, was checking when should I expect nomination.
Also, I heard new applicants are getting grants faster than old application.
But it can be random.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

MissionOZIND said:


> I submitted ROI on 14-08, Vic Nomination. Interest recieved on 23-08, submitted for 23-08 itself, Nomination recieved on 31-08 on Skillselect.
> 
> Visa application lodged in 3-09. Health done on 5-09. Awaiting Health Clearance and PCC appointment scheduled on 19-09.
> 
> Any idea, if anyone has got Visa grant..


Great! Congratulations 👏 can you please let me know if you claimed spouse points or are applying as single. Thanks!


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Great! Congratulations 👏 can you please let me know if you claimed spouse points or are applying as single. Thanks!


I claimed spouse points 85+5 (190 Visa)


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

MissionOZIND said:


> I claimed spouse points 85+5 (190 Visa)


Cool, thank you for the information 😊


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Cool, thank you for the information 😊


Hi, I have lodged the Visa but have not uploaded Form 80 or 1221. Are they mandatory for Visa processing??

The data in these form seems duplicate from what I have already filled.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

If I had claimed 5 points for my spouse's competent English in EOI, I can claim the same in ROI also rite.?


----------



## prashantvsk (Nov 8, 2017)

MissionOZIND said:


> Hi, I have lodged the Visa but have not uploaded Form 80 or 1221. Are they mandatory for Visa processing??
> 
> The data in these form seems duplicate from what I have already filled.


Yeah I believe they are required. They mention they need the docs in the step by step section of the 190 visa info on the home affairs website. You need to upload it the character documents section. I think you can still upload it if you want after applying for the visa


----------



## Aimin (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone.
I am currently in the process of staring the application.

I am confused, when i submit the Eoi on skillset, do i submit the Roi on liveinmelborn at the same time?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Aimin said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am currently in the process of staring the application.
> 
> I am confused, when i submit the Eoi on skillset, do i submit the Roi on liveinmelborn at the same time?


first eoi, then roi


----------



## Prak04 (4 mo ago)

Hi All,

What is the chance of getting a VIC invitation under ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer with 90 points (I have 85 points + 5 for VIC nomination) for a onshore application.Has anyone received VIC invitation under same role having same points in last 2 invitation rounds for VIC?


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

prashantvsk said:


> Yeah I believe they are required. They mention they need the docs in the step by step section of the 190 visa info on the home affairs website. You need to upload it the character documents section. I think you can still upload it if you want after applying for the visa


Thanks for the advice. I have filled and uploaded the Form 80 and Form 1221 today.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

I want to check on one doubt, please help me on this. 
I am about to change my organisation and I am not expecting an invite before that. The ACS report that I have is already for 8 Years with 2 years subtraction. Now, when I update my EOI with my new job details, shall I put it as relevant occupation or as non-relevant occupation. 
I am anyways not claiming points that occupation because as per my current ACS I can claim point for 8 Years experience. 
Please let me know on your thoughts. Thanks In advance.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

MissionOZIND said:


> I claimed spouse points 85+5 (190 Visa)


Grt Congratulations! What is your occupation?


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> I want to check on one doubt, please help me on this.
> I am about to change my organisation and I am not expecting an invite before that. The ACS report that I have is already for 8 Years with 2 years subtraction. Now, when I update my EOI with my new job details, shall I put it as relevant occupation or as non-relevant occupation.
> I am anyways not claiming points that occupation because as per my current ACS I can claim point for 8 Years experience.
> Please let me know on your thoughts. Thanks In advance.


As per my understanding, there is nothing wrong with it... I too had similar situation and I mentioned the same in my EOI and Visa application.

You can anyways not claiming points for experience post skill assessment.. so you ca go ahead


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Maybe, it's too early but had anyone got his Visa granted for Vic nomination 2022-23 (190) yet.

Or anyone even had CO contact yet?


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

MissionOZIND said:


> As per my understanding, there is nothing wrong with it... I too had similar situation and I mentioned the same in my EOI and Visa application.
> 
> You can anyways not claiming points for experience post skill assessment.. so you ca go ahead


So you mentioned the new occupation as relevant occupation in your EOI. But that occupation was not there in your ACS ? Am I correct ? Please help me with my understanding.


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> So you mentioned the new occupation as relevant occupation in your EOI. But that occupation was not there in your ACS ? Am I correct ? Please help me with my understanding.


Mine occupation is relevant but the point is if I am not claiming the points for this period nor I am getting that certified under skill assesment again... It's immaterial. It's sort of self declaration. So you can proceed with self declaration and it won't be an issue...


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

MissionOZIND said:


> Mine occupation is relevant but the point is if I am not claiming the points for this period nor I am getting that certified under skill assesment again... It's immaterial. It's sort of self declaration. So you can proceed with self declaration and it won't be an issue...


ok. So it's ok to put relevant occupation as Yes, even If I don't have it in ACS ? Am I correct.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Prak04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the chance of getting a VIC invitation under ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer with 90 points (I have 85 points + 5 for VIC nomination) for a onshore application.Has anyone received VIC invitation under same role having same points in last 2 invitation rounds for VIC?


Hi 
I think the officers are priortizing applications with spouse points. Your application looks good but if you are applying single, then it may take some time. This is just my observation. 
Regards
Mayur


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Gunnidhi said:


> ok. So it's ok to put relevant occupation as Yes, even If I don't have it in ACS ? Am I correct.


Hi

I'd play it safe and put exactly what i have in ACS assessment. I fear that it may be misconstrued as misrepresentation. Just my thoughts, though what you say may be valid but I am more of a "better safe than sorry" kinda guy  

Regards
Mayur


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Submitted my Pre-invite docs on 6th Sept to Vic, want to check if any one received invitation approval from the same slot.

Also want to check if we need to get PCC checks from US as we stayed there for 5 and half months.
Do we need to wait for invitation approval or meanwhile can we prepare our documents like PCC.


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

pradu143 said:


> Submitted my Pre-invite docs on 6th Sept to Vic, want to check if any one received invitation approval from the same slot.
> 
> Also want to check if we need to get PCC checks from US as we stayed there for 5 and half months.
> Do we need to wait for invitation approval or meanwhile can we prepare our documents like PCC.


I am also in same boat, awaiting nomination approval. Please post here where you receive the approval


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

youme2011 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd play it safe and put exactly what i have in ACS assessment. I fear that it may be misconstrued as misrepresentation. Just my thoughts, though what you say may be valid but I am more of a "better safe than sorry" kinda guy
> 
> ...


But then if they may ask you for your current job, you have to submit documents. At that time, they may ask you why it is not put in your EOI. So I feel its safe to put in EOI, however, if you are not claiming points for it, should be fine it you put it as Yes or No. These are my thoughts, other can also please share.


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> I want to check on one doubt, please help me on this.
> I am about to change my organisation and I am not expecting an invite before that. The ACS report that I have is already for 8 Years with 2 years subtraction. Now, when I update my EOI with my new job details, shall I put it as relevant occupation or as non-relevant occupation.
> I am anyways not claiming points that occupation because as per my current ACS I can claim point for 8 Years experience.
> Please let me know on your thoughts. Thanks In advance.


You can mention your experience as No , if it was not counted by ACS , my agency mentioned like that


pradu143 said:


> Submitted my Pre-invite docs on 6th Sept to Vic, want to check if any one received invitation approval from the same slot.
> 
> Also want to check if we need to get PCC checks from US as we stayed there for 5 and half months.
> Do we need to wait for invitation approval or meanwhile can we prepare our documents like PCC.


I also submitted on 6th September but no invitation or reply


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

sdhbti said:


> on your experience as No , if it was not counted by ACS , my agency mentioned like t


ok, thanks. and I believe you got your invite and waiting for approval. 
Please keep us posted on your application. thanks.


----------



## Summi2310! (4 mo ago)

I have applied for 190 state nomination as soon as they selected my ROI. Its been 3 weeks and I haven't heard from them. 
1. Any Idea how long it might take ?
2. Are there chances they might go back on the pre-invite. I read that VIC did this in many cases earlier. I'm an Offshore applicant?
3. Does an application to any other state as a back up option have a negative impact on my VIC invite ?


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Submitted 8 Sep. Haven’t received approval yet


pradu143 said:


> Submitted my Pre-invite docs on 6th Sept to Vic, want to check if any one received invitation approval from the same slot.
> 
> Also want to check if we need to get PCC checks from US as we stayed there for 5 and half months.
> Do we need to wait for invitation approval or meanwhile can we prepare our documents like PCC.


----------



## hashtagbrisbane (Aug 19, 2021)

youme2011 said:


> I think they're priortizing applications with spouse/defacto partner. I have higher scores than most offshore applications invited and all those who I have known and received pre invites are married and claimed spouse points.
> 
> Ex: A friend of mine has 75+5 points and her husband was secondary applicant with spouse points claimed for skills. One other person has 80+5 points and received invite. They and me have all applied for 261313. They're offshore in India too and only difference is that I'm single and they're not. My points score, otherwise, is 90+5 and hence I think that applications with spouse are being prioritised. This is just my observation. Even on the Live in Melbourne ROI submission page, it specifically asks if we are claiming spouse points - the only question they ask related to points apart from the EOI number which drives me to further think that this option is being used in the backend algorithm to sort applications.
> 
> Again, just my opinion and speculation.


That could be true. I had similar points with someone at 80+5 points for occupation Statistician, but he got invited -- and not me -- because he has a skilled spouse, who's also a Statistician with the same points. I believe it's because they're getting more people with just 1 invitation, so it's more efficient (?), I guess.


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Summi2310! said:


> I have applied for 190 state nomination as soon as they selected my ROI. Its been 3 weeks and I haven't heard from them.
> 1. Any Idea how long it might take ?
> 2. Are there chances they might go back on the pre-invite. I read that VIC did this in many cases earlier. I'm an Offshore applicant?
> 3. Does an application to any other state as a back up option have a negative impact on my VIC invite ?


Just to answer your queries pointwise
1- I received my pre invite on 23/08, submitted for nomination 23/08 and recieved the nomination on 31/08. Some of my colleagues recieved till 10/09 as well. So yes the wait time is varying.

2- Yes they can always rescind on the pre invite if they find any discrepancy. However this should not happen in most of cases.

3- Ideally applying in other states shall not have any negative impact. But if you get an nomination from another state, then nomination from ViC might not come.


----------



## Blackrock1 (4 mo ago)

Hi Guyz, What are the chances of getting 190 VIC or 491 invite for Electrical Engineer ANZCO 233311 without any annual income with total points of 85+5 (190) or 85+15 (491). Thank you


----------



## Summi2310! (4 mo ago)

1. I received 190 pre-invite last month. Its been over 3 weeks since I applied for the Nomination, but no progress after that. How long might it take to get an invite ? I am an offshore applicant with 85+5 points. 
2. Also I heard that VIC sometimes goes back on the pre-invite without any reason. Is that true? 
3. In such case can I keep a backup application for a different state ? Will It have any negative impact on my VIC Application ?


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

After submitting EOI, Offshore candidates must submit ROI as well ?? (Victoria)
I thought its only for Onshore applicants


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

isharawlc93 said:


> After submitting EOI, Offshore candidates must submit ROI as well ?? (Victoria)
> I thought its only for Onshore applicants


Yes, both onshore and offshore must submit ROI.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Summi2310! said:


> 1. I received 190 pre-invite last month. Its been over 3 weeks since I applied for the Nomination, but no progress after that. How long might it take to get an invite ? I am an offshore applicant with 85+5 points.
> 2. Also I heard that VIC sometimes goes back on the pre-invite without any reason. Is that true?
> 3. In such case can I keep a backup application for a different state ? Will It have any negative impact on my VIC Application ?


For point 2, where did you hear that?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

nikag said:


> For point 2, where did you hear that?


In this financial year, haven't heard much rejection cases. Only one was reported in FB about spouse document missing. Not sure what happened after submitting the proper docs later. Pre covid, heard Victoria used to reject nomination requests compared to other states. These are the reports read from forums earlier; might not be true also.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

ratheeshpd said:


> In this financial year, haven't heard much rejection cases. Only one was reported in FB about spouse document missing. Not sure what happened after submitting the proper docs later. Pre covid, heard Victoria used to reject nomination requests compared to other states. These are the reports read from forums earlier; might not be true also.


Hmm. I am in pre invite phase so it was a scare for me.
Uploaded pte, acs, passport bio page for me and my spouse. Let's see


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

Just received my nomination approval from Victoria this morning. Applied for nomination on 26th August. 80+5 Points. Any other from India who received the positive outcome and applied for Visa, if its ok to share number to keep in touch?


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

HadiKhan said:


> Just received my nomination approval from Victoria this morning. Applied for nomination on 26th August. 80+5 Points. Any other from India who received the positive outcome and applied for Visa, if its ok to share number to keep in touch?
> Congratulations! Did you get an invite? Which occupation ? Do u have spouse points? If yes what is her occupation?


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Congratulations! Did you get an invite ? What is your ANZSCO code? Did you claim spouse visa? If yes what was her occupation?


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Congratulations! Did you get an invite ? What is your ANZSCO code? Did you claim spouse visa? If yes what was her occupation?


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

HadiKhan said:


> Just received my nomination approval from Victoria this morning. Applied for nomination on 26th August. 80+5 Points. Any other from India who received the positive outcome and applied for Visa, if its ok to share number to keep in touch?


Congratulations. What is your skill & had you claimed spouse points?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

HadiKhan said:


> Just received my nomination approval from Victoria this morning. Applied for nomination on 26th August. 80+5 Points. Any other from India who received the positive outcome and applied for Visa, if its ok to share number to keep in touch?


Yes. Sure. I will message you my number


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

My code is 233211 civil engineer. and yes i claimed spouse points.


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

Summi2310! said:


> 1. I received 190 pre-invite last month. Its been over 3 weeks since I applied for the Nomination, but no progress after that. How long might it take to get an invite ? I am an offshore applicant with 85+5 points.
> 2. Also I heard that VIC sometimes goes back on the pre-invite without any reason. Is that true?
> 3. In such case can I keep a backup application for a different state ? Will It have any negative impact on my VIC Application ?


If you receive an invite from other state, do keep that as backup. It won't affect your nomination.


----------



## JDS_Downunder (9 mo ago)

Regarding pre-invite (the mail which seems like lot of folks have got), my consultant told me that my profile will get picked up in subsequent draws *for sure. *I have doubts on his statement as the "ROI update" email seemed very generic and doesn't indicate that we would be getting invite sooner or later. Can someone please share your thoughts on this pre invite and its probability to get converted into invite?

Offshore / SW Engineer / 75+5 / Incl. Spouse's 10 points


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Is someone in the group received pre-invite for 261111 ( Business Analyst) for Victoria for 190 class? I have 90+5 marks with spouse as environmental Engineer (assessment done).


I am also in 261111 and received an email for my ROI asking me to submit passport Bio page, skills, PTE. My wife is Production and Plant Engineer,
I have 80+5 points.


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Is someone in the group received pre-invite for 261111 ( Business Analyst) for Victoria for 190 class? I have 90+5 marks with spouse as environmental Engineer (assessment done).


I received pre invite. 
I applied for 261111. 
Spouse: Production/Plant Engineer


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

momo.chan000 said:


> Hi prashantvsk, can I ask what are the documents that required to be certified? I recently got invited for Vic 190 and now waiting for nomination. Just want to know if I can process any documents while waiting.


Hey buddy!
I want to understand what does 'invite' mean? Is it same as the response to ROI for which we need to submit Passport bio page, Skills and PTE? 
I have completed this step and I am not sure what is next. Do I receive a nomination or an 'invite' ?
What I have received is the pre-invite?
Sorry if this is a basic question.. The more I read, more I am getting confused..
Agent hasn't been of much help.


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

Have people started getting pre-invites from Victoria under offshore category. Anyone with 75+5 points?


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

GarVam said:


> Hey buddy!
> I want to understand what does 'invite' mean? Is it same as the response to ROI for which we need to submit Passport bio page, Skills and PTE?
> I have completed this step and I am not sure what is next. Do I receive a nomination or an 'invite' ?
> What I have received is the pre-invite?
> ...





GarVam said:


> Hey buddy!
> I want to understand what does 'invite' mean? Is it same as the response to ROI for which we need to submit Passport bio page, Skills and PTE?
> I have completed this step and I am not sure what is next. Do I receive a nomination or an 'invite' ?
> What I have received is the pre-invite?
> ...


1- A pre invite email looks like "You have been selected to apply for Victorian visa nomination E00177XXXXX"

2- An invite emails looks like "Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme is now approved." This email is given by respective State.

3- In parallel, Respective State will state that "We have officially informed the Department of Home Affairs of Victorian nomination by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect. You should now receive an invitation to make a visa application from the Department of Home Affairs."

4- Once you recieve an invite, you will also receive a mail from skillselect like "Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Jobs, Precincts and Region."

Hope it is clear...


----------



## ramram (4 mo ago)

Hello all, we applied for Victoria 190 with 90+5 points offshore (developer programmer 261312) on August 15. Including partner points. I keep reading that 261313 (Software Engineer) got pre-invites/invites in the last two rounds. Was wondering if there is any chance of invite? I mean 261313 and 261312 are pretty much the same. We did not receive any e-mails for consideration either. Any ideas?


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

MissionOZIND said:


> 1- A pre invite email looks like "You have been selected to apply for Victorian visa nomination E00177XXXXX"
> 
> 2- An invite emails looks like "Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme is now approved." This email is given by respective State.
> 
> ...


This is very clear. So I have received a pre-invite as per point 1. I am yet to receive the Invite just like many in this thread.
Thanks a lot buddy. Wish you a great life in VIC.


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Folks, Since we were all trying to predict what Victoria is looking for and so far it seemed like they were prioritizing applications with partner points. But now it seems that some people with partner points were not invited. I'm wondering if English scores also made a difference, offshore folks who got a pre-invite can you suggest what you and your partner's English scores were like? Superior?


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

stan.samm said:


> Hi Folks, Since we were all trying to predict what Victoria is looking for and so far it seemed like they were prioritizing applications with partner points. But now it seems that some people with partner points were not invited. I'm wondering if English scores also made a difference, offshore folks who got a pre-invite can you suggest what you and your partner's English scores were like? Superior?


Hello, 

Below are my details

Mine 

OC - 261111
Total points - 90+5
English- Superior

Wife 

OC - Environmental Engineer 
Spouse points claimed for assessment- 5
English- 5 ( Proficient)
BR,
Sumit


----------



## MA2K (4 mo ago)

Hello Guys,

Any chance of ICT security specialist - 262112 being invited for 80 points offshore?

Looks like the invites are being sent to 85+ scores..


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

ratheeshpd said:


> In this financial year, haven't heard much rejection cases. Only one was reported in FB about spouse document missing. Not sure what happened after submitting the proper docs later. Pre covid, heard Victoria used to reject nomination requests compared to other states. These are the reports read from forums earlier; might not be true also.


Hi 
will you please advise if claimed point for the total experience accessed by ACS only for the one which is mentioned "After Date " ??


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi guys

need your advise on claiming points for Experience
The following employment after 01 December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261313 (So􀤋ware Engineer).
Dates: 12/12 - 10/16 - 3 year(s) 10 month(s)
which date should i mention in my EOI, 5 points mean a lot to me 
Please advise 
Thank you


----------



## karanexpat (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all
Please share if anybody has information about invites in Civil Engineering or Civil Engineering Technician. Thanks in advance


----------



## anila.sista (4 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Victoria ran their first round of nomination invitations today I finally received my invite. Occupation - 261313 (Software Engineer) Currently employed in Nominated Occupation in Melbourne Points - 80+5 In fact we got two invites, another application had my wife as primary: Occupation - Architect Currently employed in Nominated Occupation in Melbourne Points - 90+5 (Australian degree in regional) Any idea how much time the nomination approval would take? My skills assessment expires on 18th September 2022.


 Hi, Is there any website where the invitations rounds Details are published? I was trying to search the Victoria website but couldn’t find this info anywhere. Please advise


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

One query, since we can only submit one ROI for VIC, should we include both 190 and 491 (Family sponsored) in same EOI or it has to be 2 different EOI's

TIA

Nitin


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

anila.sista said:


> Hi, Is there any website where the invitations rounds Details are published? I was trying to search the Victoria website but couldn’t find this info anywhere. Please advise


There is a website but it has not been updated.








ROIs selected







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au




Last was 4 march.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi All,

Got my pre-invite for 190 from NSW today.
Software Engineer. offshore. 100 points.


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

karanexpat said:


> Hi all
> Please share if anybody has information about invites in Civil Engineering or Civil Engineering Technician. Thanks in advance


Civil engineer with 80+5 points. got the invite to apply for visa. spouse points and English superior.


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

Any one under Software Engineer( 261312) Got invite from VIC..what is the Score please?

currently waiting on 75+5


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

HadiKhan said:


> Civil engineer with 80+5 points. got the invite to apply for visa. spouse points and English superior.


Pre invite date is 23rd August or 6th September?


stan.samm said:


> Hi Folks, Since we were all trying to predict what Victoria is looking for and so far it seemed like they were prioritizing applications with partner points. But now it seems that some people with partner points were not invited. I'm wondering if English scores also made a difference, offshore folks who got a pre-invite can you suggest what you and your partner's English scores were like? Superior?


It's not the condition as people are getting pre invite without spouse superior English point, I'm not sure if this is the condition of getting invitation after pre invite


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey guys, any new pre-invites received after 6th September round? I'm guessing there'd be a round soon - either tomorrow or day after .. looking at past trend. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Hey guys, any new pre-invites received after 6th September round? I'm guessing there'd be a round soon - either tomorrow or day after .. looking at past trend.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Looking at the past trends it seems tomorrow is the day when new invites will come. Let's see.


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

Pa1417 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> need your advise on claiming points for Experience
> The following employment after 01 December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> ...


You should claim points for experience after 1st dec 2014.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my pre-invite for 190 from NSW today.
> Software Engineer. offshore. 100 points.


Hi,
Congratulations, Are you having 100 points for Victoria 190 as well? Can you please share your break up? I am surprised that an offshore candidate can get 100 points.

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

Hello,
Anyone from 23rd August Pre-Invite round, who hasn't received nomination? 
And anyone from 6th Sep, who has received nomination?
Wanted to check if they are sending sequentially based on dates or just randomly.

Regards,


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Hello,
> Anyone from 23rd August Pre-Invite round, who hasn't received nomination?
> And anyone from 6th Sep, who has received nomination?
> Wanted to check if they are sending sequentially based on dates or just randomly.
> ...


It's randomly as per their own criteria of points for sure, I feel.


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

Any news on when is the next pre invitation round?


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Hello,
> Anyone from 23rd August Pre-Invite round, who hasn't received nomination?
> And anyone from 6th Sep, who has received nomination?
> Wanted to check if they are sending sequentially based on dates or just randomly.
> ...


As of now only 23rd August pre invitation was responded by VIC for the invitation.
No one of 6th September reported of receiving invitation yet .


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

sdhbti said:


> As of now only 23rd August pre invitation was responded by VIC for the invitation.
> No one of 6th September reported of receiving invitation yet .





sdhbti said:


> As of now only 23rd August pre invitation was responded by VIC for the invitation.
> No one of 6th September reported of receiving invitation yet .


Was 6 Sept a pre invite round?


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my pre-invite for 190 from NSW today.
> Software Engineer. offshore. 100 points.


Congratulations!
Please share your points break down. Cheers!

Regards,
Rajen


----------



## Jaigurudev (5 mo ago)

ellemuel said:


> Was 6 Sept a pre invite round?


Where and how can I find this information related to the rounds?


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

Jaigurudev said:


> Where and how can I find this information related to the rounds?


People do share about Pre invitation in different social media then only we got to know that


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Jaigurudev said:


> Where and how can I find this information related to the rounds?


Social media basically.


----------



## Suganyakr (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi All, 
Just wanted to check if Victoria will give importance for individual section scores in PTE? Even though if all the sections are not above 79 (superior level) but 3 sections have more than 79 and one section has less than 79, will there be any criteria in the selection?


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi,
I wanted to know if Victoria considers the date of effect of my EOI during the selection process for visa 190. I have recently submitted my EOI and ROI and I wanted to know when to expect the invitation (points 85+5).
Thanks


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey guys, anyone got or heard news about anyone getting pre-invites for Victoria nomination this morning? Obviously, I didn't get any ! 🤣


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Hey guys, anyone got or heard news about anyone getting pre-invites for Victoria nomination this morning? Obviously, I didn't get any ! 🤣


I think we still have time until case officers will go home.😀


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

luisrajen said:


> Congratulations!
> Please share your points break down. Cheers!
> 
> Regards,
> Rajen


Age 30
PTE 20
Degree 15
Work experience 15
Naati 5
Single 10
NSW state sponsorship 5


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Hi,
> Congratulations, Are you having 100 points for Victoria 190 as well? Can you please share your break up? I am surprised that an offshore candidate can get 100 points.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


Yes, for Victoria as well I have 100 points. 
I appeared for Naati, so I have 5 points for CCL.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> Yes, for Victoria as well I have 100 points.
> I appeared for Naati, so I have 5 points for CCL.


Great! You are some of candidates from offshore who have 100 points. It happens very rare that a person gets full points for experience as well as age. 

I am suprised why Victoria has not invited you.

BR,
Sumit


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Great! You are some of candidates from offshore who have 100 points. It happens very rare that a person gets full points for experience as well as age.
> 
> I am suprised why Victoria has not invited you.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's the same spouse points issue. Hope they'll eventually start inviting singles too. Else, I'm doomed, don't think marrying for the invite is wise! 😆 Haha, just kidding.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> Yes, for Victoria as well I have 100 points.
> I appeared for Naati, so I have 5 points for CCL.


Great! You are some of candidates from offshore who have 100 points. It happens very rare that a person gets full points for experience as well as age.

I am suprised why Victoria has not invited you.

BR,


youme2011 said:


> I'm guessing it's the same spouse points issue. Hope they'll eventually start inviting singles too. Else, I'm doomed, don't think marrying for the invite is wise! 😆 Haha, just kidding.


Spouse points may not be a criteria. I have 95 points with spouse full points but still did not get the invite. Hope NSW will lower their criteria. I am failed to understand how Victoria sends the pre-invite.

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

Those who received their pre-invites in August 2022 for VIC how long till your approval came in? Those who received pre invites on 6th September are still waiting as far as I know..


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Great! You are some of candidates from offshore who have 100 points. It happens very rare that a person gets full points for experience as well as age.
> 
> I am suprised why Victoria has not invited you.
> 
> ...


This is strange. Now I'm concerned and confused on the criteria too. Hope we can see something positive in the weeks to come. All the best!


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Received Approval mail from VIC 190 to submit visa today, this is for Pre invite received on 6th Sept.


----------



## dsaprajoth (Dec 5, 2019)

pradu143 said:


> Received Approval mail from VIC 190 to submit visa today, this is for Pre invite received on 6th Sept.


Awesome. Congrats!! Can you post your score breakdown please? Did you have partner points included? 
I am from Sep 6 slot too. 85+5 points, Software Engineer.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

pradu143 said:


> Received Approval mail from VIC 190 to submit visa today, this is for Pre invite received on 6th Sept.


i received approval too. could we share contact no?


----------



## dsaprajoth (Dec 5, 2019)

nikag said:


> i received approval too. could we share contact no?


Congrats. What’s your job code? Did you have partner points?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

dsaprajoth said:


> Congrats. What’s your job code? Did you have partner points?


261312, yes 10 partner points


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

pradu143 said:


> Received Approval mail from VIC 190 to submit visa today, this is for Pre invite received on 6th Sept.


When did you submitted your nomination. I am still waiting submitted on 8th


----------



## Anosky1 (12 mo ago)

Hi 


RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, there is no such thing as extra 5 points for spouse's competent english. Your EOI has incorrect information and would be rejected I am afraid. The only way you can claim 5 points for your spouse is if she also had valid skills assessment in an occupation - e.g. IT/Engineering/Health etc etc.
> 
> Make sure you familiarise yourself with the rules of immigration when submitting an EOI or hire an immigration lawyer.
> Cheers


Kindly explain this as my husband also applied with my competent English score. but I didn't do a skills assessment.


----------



## Anosky1 (12 mo ago)

Anosky1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Kindly explain this as my husband also applied with my competent English score. but I didn't do a skills assessment.


hello


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Anosky1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Kindly explain this as my husband also applied with my competent English score. but I didn't do a skills assessment.


Sorry this is my mistake in explaining and apologies to everyone if this has caused any confusion- what I meant was that you don't get an extra 5 points for spouse for just competent english. You only get 5 points with spouse's competent english. So as long as your husband has claimed only 5 points then all good.

It's all listed clearly under 'Partner skills' section below -





Points table for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


The table gives a detailed breakdown of how points are awarded for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> When did you submitted your nomination. I am still waiting submitted on 8th


Actually I also submitted on 8th, I am just hoping maybe due to not submitting on 6th mine is delayed. Or is it?
If it is not approved, I should have got another email that it will be considered for next round right? 
What does it mean?
Anyone?


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

Guys do you know if the pre invites/approvals are sent out in one batch or over a period of few days? Few have received approvals today and few hanen't.
What does it mean? Possible in few days or next batch or move on to other State?


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

can you share your points breakup @pradu143 pls, also are you offshore?


pradu143 said:


> Received Approval mail from VIC 190 to submit visa today, this is for Pre invite received on 6th Sept.


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Ankur, 
I have few questions, would be good if you can help.
1. Did you submit both skills assessments documents in your nomination application and visa application ?
2. Did you send a query after submitting nomination documents? and did you directly ask them to expedite or just informed them via contact us section abt SA expiry?

Thanks in Advance.



ankur31 said:


> I emailed Live in melbourne today and this is the (instant) reply I got:
> 
> 
> From what I understand, it's okay to submit the nomination and when they assess your nomination the skills assessment should be valid. So I'm hoping they approve my nomination before my ACS expires on18th September.


----------



## trungnus96 (4 mo ago)

pradu143 said:


> Received Approval mail from VIC 190 to submit visa today, this is for Pre invite received on 6th Sept.





nikag said:


> i received approval too. could we share contact no?


When did you guys submit your docs? If it was on 6th, how long after you received pre-invite, you submitted docs (few hours)?

And are you guys onshore or offshore?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

*Skilled nominated visa (subclass 190) - State nomination program*
9,000 interim places have been allocated to Victoria. As at 31 August 2022, for the 2022-23 program 14,202 ROIs have been received. We have nominated 377 people to apply for a subclass 190 visa with the Department of Home Affairs.

*Registrations of Interest selected*
*Subclass 190*
As at 31 August 2022, *904* of 14,202 ROIs have been selected to apply for Victorian visa nomination. 279 of these ROIs were from applicants located offshore.









Program review







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ptemaster20 said:


> When did you submitted your nomination. I am still waiting submitted on 8th


Submitted on 6th Sept, you should receive in couple of days.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

trungnus96 said:


> When did you guys submit your docs? If it was on 6th, how long after you received pre-invite, you submitted docs (few hours)?
> 
> And are you guys onshore or offshore?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Yes, i submitted on the same day 6th Sept and applied from offshore.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

dsaprajoth said:


> Awesome. Congrats!! Can you post your score breakdown please? Did you have partner points included?
> I am from Sep 6 slot too. 85+5 points, Software Engineer.


Included partner points 10


----------



## dsaprajoth (Dec 5, 2019)

pradu143 said:


> Included partner points 10


Cool. You got the invite in the India time evening yesterday?


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

pradu143 said:


> Submitted on 6th Sept, you should receive in couple of days.





ratheeshpd said:


> *Skilled nominated visa (subclass 190) - State nomination program*
> 9,000 interim places have been allocated to Victoria. As at 31 August 2022, for the 2022-23 program 14,202 ROIs have been received. We have nominated 377 people to apply for a subclass 190 visa with the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> *Registrations of Interest selected*
> ...


when could be the next pre invite round?


----------



## tony_VIC (4 mo ago)

Congratulations fellas. Any idea when is the next round ? 
my details:
SE (software engineer) -> VIC 190 -> with 80+5 points.
Applied this week


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

I think now Victoria will conduct next round on next week as they have shared invitation to 6th September pre invites on 21st September.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi All,

want to check on few things. Folks who have got the pre-invite from the state and are waiting for the final invite. Is it advisable to get PCC appointment in the mean time and get it done. Or shall we wait for the the final invite and then proceed with Medical and PCC process.

Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> want to check on few things. Folks who have got the pre-invite from the state and are waiting for the final invite. Is it advisable to get PCC appointment in the mean time and get it done. Or shall we wait for the the final invite and then proceed with Medical and PCC process.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.


PCC appointment is an issue in some parts in India. I am still awaiting PCC certificate myself, although I got Nomination on 3rd Sep 22.

So it's better to get the PCC done in parallel. 

For Medical, you have to lodge Visa application, pay Visa Fee and then you will get HAP ID. This HAP ID will be used for Medical test.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

MissionOZIND said:


> PCC appointment is an issue in some parts in India. I am still awaiting PCC certificate myself, although I got Nomination on 3rd Sep 22.
> 
> So it's better to get the PCC done in parallel.
> 
> For Medical, you have to lodge Visa application, pay Visa Fee and then you will get HAP ID. This HAP ID will be used for Medical test.


ok thanks. And I am assuming what we get from passport office should be fine. There is no prescribed format by the Aus govt. on this.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> ok thanks. And I am assuming what we get from passport office should be fine. There is no prescribed format by the Aus govt. on this.


and purpose of PCC would be Immigration purpose other than citizenship. Please guide on this.


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

I think it is every Tuesday. Or rather any activity that has happened was on a Tuesday.
If we are not selected for the invite after the pre invite, do we get some kind of regret letter or just keep waiting for the 12 weeks that they have told?
Anyone knows?


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

What is expected grant for 190 subclass?


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Gunnidhi said:


> and purpose of PCC would be Immigration purpose other than citizenship. Please guide on this.


Yes. PCC is given by Passport Office in India. Police verification is done via passport office only.

Purpose could be Permanent Residence/ Long Term Visa/ Stay..


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
I want to know my chance of receiving a pre-invite from Victoria according to my details below:
Occupation: Structural Engineer 
Points: 85+5
Offshore
Single
Date of EOI and ROI: 6/9/2022
Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Hi all,
> I want to know my chance of receiving a pre-invite from Victoria according to my details below:
> Occupation: Structural Engineer
> Points: 85+5
> ...


Hey mate, advise on your ANZCO code and points claimed for experience as well? A mechanical engineer recently received invite on 80+5 points from offshore. I would think given the scale of massive infrastructure projects going on in VIC, any kind of engineers are highly sought after in VIC - purely my thinking.


----------



## Anosky1 (12 mo ago)

Please what is the possibility of getting an invite from VIC with 70+ 5? Skill is Chemistry Technician with partner point claimed and superior English.


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, advise on your ANZCO code and points claimed for experience as well? A mechanical engineer recently received invite on 80+5 points from offshore. I would think given the scale of massive infrastructure projects going on in VIC, any kind of engineers are highly sought after in VIC - purely my thinking.


My ANZCO code is 233214
I claimed 10 points for 5 years experience since I obtained EA employment assessment
Do you think I have a good chance for visa 190 invitation?


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

Hi Guys, does anyone has any knowledge of any offshore applicant for Computer networks and system engineer being invited for Victoria or any other state?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> My ANZCO code is 233214
> I claimed 10 points for 5 years experience since I obtained EA employment assessment
> Do you think I have a good chance for visa 190 invitation?


My Yes or no unfortunately is not going to influence the outcome. All anyone (including yourself) can do is just try to make an educated guess based on facts and data.

Facts tell us that your occupation is in PMSOL (The Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List)





Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


This list identifies occupations which fill critical skills needs that support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19 based on expert advice from the National Skills Commission and consultation with Commonwealth departments




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





Coming to data I don't believe I have seen any 2332 job codes being invited just yet (I could be wrong here) but common sense would let everyone think that any occupation listed under PMSOL would have high chances of getting a invite under both 189 or 190 (immigration quota has just been increased). You have a good score of 85+5 so sit tight.

Good luck and be patient.


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
Anyone recieved nomination approval today or yesterday? Or they are just sending invites on Tuesday only.


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone recieved nomination approval today or yesterday? Or they are just sending invites on Tuesday only.


AU PH yesterday and Melbourne PH today. I guess should be next week for some movement.


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

As of now job code 261313 software engineer got invitation with 85+5 points but only those whose spouse has skilled occupation


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

GarVam said:


> I think it is every Tuesday. Or rather any activity that has happened was on a Tuesday.
> If we are not selected for the invite after the pre invite, do we get some kind of regret letter or just keep waiting for the 12 weeks that they have told?
> Anyone knows?


Yes sometimes they send an email in which the mention that do you have not been selected but they will consider you for the future rounds, applied in the end of August.. I received a regret email but then I was selected in the pre invite in the September 6th round


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

Hello Guys, 

Could there be pre invitation round happening this week?


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi all, I received my nomination approval today for 312111 190 Victoria. 95pts total offshore


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

momo.chan000 said:


> Hi all, I received my nomination approval today for 312111 190 Victoria. 95pts total offshore


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

ellemuel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Could there be pre invitation round happening this week?


Frankly, I don't think it will happen this week, they have almost complete backlog of 6th and some from 23rd also haven't received their approval. Last week's holidays didn't help either.
So expect pre-invite next week or next to next next week for sure.
Just being Realistic. Anyways it is Random.
Best of luck.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

MissionOZIND said:


> Yes. PCC is given by Passport Office in India. Police verification is done via passport office only.
> 
> Purpose could be Permanent Residence/ Long Term Visa/ Stay..


Agent suggested to apply as "Immigration purpose other than citizenship"


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

dsaprajoth said:


> Cool. You got the invite in the India time evening yesterday?


Around 12:20 PM IST


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

HI guys
I received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 9:47AM IST today.
My points: 85+5
Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
Received Pre invite during the Sept 6th round.

_Those who are in the same stage can we form a Telegram/WhatsApp group for knowledge share? 
Group may be helpful even after we land in Australia..._


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

GarVam said:


> HI guys
> I received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 9:47AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> ...


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

GarVam said:


> HI guys
> I received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 9:47AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> ...


Hi GarVam,
Congrats Mate.
I think you applied on 8th right?
I also applied on 8th but in evening IST.
Still waiting, can you confirm at what time you applied.


----------



## dsaprajoth (Dec 5, 2019)

GarVam said:


> HI guys
> I received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 9:47AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> ...


congratulations! I received the nomination approval today. 
85+5 / Software Engineer / Offshore. 
I like the idea of creating a group. Can you create one and send the link. It will be good if all invitees here join to help each other out. Cheers.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

GarVam said:


> HI guys
> I received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 9:47AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> ...


Congrats, yes we can have one group


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

What are the chances of getting ROI approved if I am currently at 70 + 5 (assuming VIC nomination)?


----------



## bvsnila (4 mo ago)

HI guys
I also received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 10:30AM IST today.
My points: 85+5
Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
Received Pre invite during the Sept 6th round.


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

bvsnila said:


> HI guys
> I also received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 10:30AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> Received Pre invite during the Sept 6th round.


Hi, does that mean you have submitted your ROI on 6th September or you have received the nomination on 8th September?


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

MissionOZIND said:


> PCC appointment is an issue in some parts in India. I am still awaiting PCC certificate myself, although I got Nomination on 3rd Sep 22.
> 
> So it's better to get the PCC done in parallel.
> 
> For Medical, you have to lodge Visa application, pay Visa Fee and then you will get HAP ID. This HAP ID will be used for Medical test.


HI buddy,


Ptemaster20 said:


> Hi GarVam,
> Congrats Mate.
> I think you applied on 8th right?
> I also applied on 8th but in evening IST.
> Still waiting, can you confirm at what time you applied.


I applied in the morning. Maybe that's why I got now. You may get in the evening or maybe tomorrow.
You will get it for sure.


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

Hello, can anyone please share if anyone lodged the EOI until June 2022 and got an invite?


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

bvsnila said:


> HI guys
> I also received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 10:30AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> Received Pre invite during the Sept 6th round.


Congrats ! Would you please let us know what is your spouse occupation for which you got 5 points.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

GarVam said:


> HI guys
> I received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 9:47AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> ...


Congrats ! Would you please let us know what is your spouse occupation for which you got 5 points.


----------



## bvsnila (4 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Congrats ! Would you please let us know what is your spouse occupation for which you got 5 points.


Spouse occupation - Architect


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

Hello guys,
Just received my Victoria nomination approval. Haven't received skill select invite. How much time it takes. Do they come together?


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Hello guys,
> Just received my Victoria nomination approval. Haven't received skill select invite. How much time it takes. Do they come together?


when did you lodge your roi?


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

ellemuel said:


> when did you lodge your roi?


Lodged on 23 august, recieved pre-invite on 6th sep, submitted for approval on 8th evening IST


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Lodged on 23 august, recieved pre-invite on 6th sep, submitted for approval on 8th evening IST


Just confirmed my agent, he got the skillselect invite.
Thanks everyone here.


----------



## tony_VIC (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Hello guys,
> Just received my Victoria nomination approval. Haven't received skill select invite. How much time it takes. Do they come together?


You received pre invite for your ROI right? Can you share your points and other details please? 
when did you submit your ROI?


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Hello guys,
> Just received my Victoria nomination approval. Haven't received skill select invite. How much time it takes. Do they come together?


Congratulations.


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

tony_VIC said:


> You received pre invite for your ROI right? Can you share your points and other details please?
> when did you submit your ROI?


I received my final invite today, recieved pre-invite on 6th September


tony_VIC said:


> You received pre invite for your ROI right? Can you share your points and other details please?
> when did you submit your ROI?


Here are the Details:

Offshore
Code: 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer
ROI Lodged: 23rd Aug
Received Pre-Invite - 6th September
Approval Received - 27th September
Points - 90+5 (8+ years experience)
Spouse Points - 10 (8+ years experience)

Also, I am expecting next pre-invite round might happen very soon. Since now they might have very less pre-invite backlog.

Best of Luck and Thanks everyone.


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> I received my final invite today, recieved pre-invite on 6th September
> 
> 
> Here are the Details:
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> I received my final invite today, recieved pre-invite on 6th September
> 
> 
> Here are the Details:
> ...


Congratulations!
Can you please confirm what was your EOI lodgement date?


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

aditya13790 said:


> Congratulations!
> Can you please confirm what was your EOI lodgement date?


Not sure about that, agent did the same, but I think it was in august 2022 only


----------



## tony_VIC (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> I received my final invite today, recieved pre-invite on 6th September
> 
> 
> Here are the Details:
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

GarVam said:


> HI guys
> I received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 9:47AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> ...


Feel free to join
Victoria nomination channel


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

GarVam said:


> HI guys
> I received VIC invite for ICT Business Analyst at 9:47AM IST today.
> My points: 85+5
> Spouse: Claimed 10 Points
> ...


Is there group created after this discussion?
Could anyone let me know how to join the discussion group.

Thanks


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Not sure about that, agent did the same, but I think it was in august 2022 only


I guess RoI must have been submitted in August 2022.
Please let me know if you have an idea of your EoI(Expression of Interest) submission date.


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Hello Guys, 

As per recent upadate from DoHA, below are the revised Visa Processing Timelines for SN190. Has anyone heard of any Visa Grants recieved in 3 Months from lodgement.

All i can see in other forums is that person with Visa application lodged in 2019/ 2020 are recieving grants now a days.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

MissionOZIND said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> As per recent upadate from DoHA, below are the revised Visa Processing Timelines for SN190. Has anyone heard of any Visa Grants recieved in 3 Months from lodgement.
> 
> ...


Most of the recent 190 visa grants are within 3 months of lodgment in FB forums; but maximum RN


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

aditya13790 said:


> I guess RoI must have been submitted in August 2022.
> Please let me know if you have an idea of your EoI(Expression of Interest) submission date.


Just confirmed.. 15 July 2022 for EOI


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> My Yes or no unfortunately is not going to influence the outcome. All anyone (including yourself) can do is just try to make an educated guess based on facts and data.
> 
> Facts tell us that your occupation is in PMSOL (The Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List)
> 
> ...


Would be interesting to know how many Software/ICT people with 90+ points are in the queue, as it seems that they are the only ones getting invited atm


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Congrats ! Would you please let us know what is your spouse occupation for which you got 5 points.


Telecom network engineer


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Just confirmed.. 15 July 2022 for EOI


Thank you 
I have lodged the EoI in June 2022 and have 95 points in same occupation as yours, but my spouse’s occupation is System Administrator, so I hope I too get a positive news.


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

aditya13790 said:


> Thank you
> I have lodged the EoI in June 2022 and have 95 points in same occupation as yours, but my spouse’s occupation is System Administrator, so I hope I too get a positive news.


Best of Luck mate, hoping you might get it soon


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

Velu1122 said:


> Is there group created after this discussion?
> Could anyone let me know how to join the discussion group.
> 
> Thanks


There is a group. 5 of us are in the group. I got shadow banned for sharing the link. Is there a way around?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Moonshapedcake said:


> Would be interesting to know how many Software/ICT people with 90+ points are in the queue, as it seems that they are the only ones getting invited atm


I have 90 + 5 points with 261313 ANZSCO


----------



## trungnus96 (4 mo ago)

Did anyone (who got approval) check application progress frequently on the portal? Right before your approval, the progress almost hit 100%?


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

MissionOZIND said:


> PCC appointment is an issue in some parts in India. I am still awaiting PCC certificate myself, although I got Nomination on 3rd Sep 22. So it's better to get the PCC done in parallel. For Medical, you have to lodge Visa application, pay Visa Fee and then you will get HAP ID. This HAP ID will be used for Medical test.


 I have a query regarding PCC. Do we need to get the PCC only for the present address? In the past 10 year, I have stayed in 2 addresses in total. (3 years in past address + 7 years in current address) So, getting PCC only for the current address would be fine? Could anyone please suggest. Thanks


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Velu1122 said:


> I have a query regarding PCC. Do we need to get the PCC only for the present address? In the past 10 year, I have stayed in 2 addresses in total. (3 years in past address + 7 years in current address) So, getting PCC only for the current address would be fine? Could anyone please suggest. Thanks


PCC is done from the present address only. 

In the application form, you have to fill in all the details


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Well, its my turn! Got my nomination approved, received DHA ITA email via agent an hour ago.

Offshore
Vic SC190
ANZSCO 2623111 Computer Network and Systems
85+5
Partner points claimed 10
Partner skill - ICT Security Specialist
Pre-invite 6th Sep
Nomination applied 7th Sep

Cheers and all the best guys!


----------



## srikantsrivastava (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi Guys, Can anyone help with the format for vetassess application of a management consultant. The requirements look a bit confusing (consulting structure). Any redacted/ sanitized format available?


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

luisrajen said:


> Well, its my turn! Got my nomination approved, received DHA ITA email via agent an hour ago.
> 
> Offshore
> Vic SC190
> ...


Congrats man!
Can you please confirm your EoI (Expression of Interest) date so that I can also have an idea?


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

aditya13790 said:


> Congrats man!
> Can you please confirm your EoI (Expression of Interest) date so that I can also have an idea?


Thanks, mate!

EOI submitted 31/05/2021


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

luisrajen said:


> Thanks, mate!
> 
> EOI submitted 31/05/2021


Thanks a lot..and congrats again


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Hello guys,
> Just received my Victoria nomination approval. Haven't received skill select invite. How much time it takes. Do they come together?


Congratulations! Would you please help with bifurcation of your points and occupation (both yourself and spouse)


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

MissionOZIND said:


> PCC is done from the present address only.
> 
> In the application form, you have to fill in all the details


Thanks a lot.
And could you please clarify the below,
1. Without PCC, shall we submit the application form by providing comments "awaiting for PCC"? And once we get, shall we upload it?
2. When will we get intimation for medical tests, after submitting the form? Because while filling form, I couldnt see any option for medical tests.

Thanks.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Velu1122 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> And could you please clarify the below,
> 1. Without PCC, shall we submit the application form by providing comments "awaiting for PCC"? And once we get, shall we upload it?
> 2. When will we get intimation for medical tests, after submitting the form? Because while filling form, I couldnt see any option for medical tests.
> ...


Yes for both pts


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi,
For the *Address History form* (page 12) in the visa application, do we need to include all travel history details date wise as mentioned below? Please confirm.
for e.g,
Bangalore -Address 1 May-2014 to Jul-2014
Other country -Address 2 Aug-2014 to Sep-2014
Bangalore -Address 1 Oct-2014 to Oct-2017
Other county-Address 3 Nov 2017 to Dec 2017
Bangalore-Address 1 Jan -2018 to till date 

Thanks


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi, 
For Victoria 190 visa, is there any requirement for any bank balance limit ?


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Velu1122 said:


> Hi,
> For Victoria 190 visa, is there any requirement for any bank balance limit ?


NO


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Velu1122 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> And could you please clarify the below,
> 1. Without PCC, shall we submit the application form by providing comments "awaiting for PCC"? And once we get, shall we upload it?
> 2. When will we get intimation for medical tests, after submitting the form? Because while filling form, I couldnt see any option for medical tests.
> ...


You will get the HAP ID generated once you submit the form and Pay the fees. 

With this HAP ID you can book Medical appointment at any approved centre.


----------



## tanvi. (4 mo ago)

Hi, Regarding Address history in the visa form, if I stay in same address since 2015 and in between if I visited other 2 countries, shall I mention like below? 
{
*India -- Jan 2015 to till date *(current address)
*Other country -- Sep 2016 to Nov 2016
Other country --Jun 2018 to Aug 2018
} *

For India, is the *one entry enough*? Because if I mark Yes for "Is this your current address?" for India address then "To date" is disppeared. Please suggest.


----------



## dsaprajoth (Dec 5, 2019)

tanvi. said:


> Hi, Regarding Address history in the visa form, if I stay in same address since 2015 and in between if I visited other 2 countries, shall I mention like below?
> {
> *India -- Jan 2015 to till date *(current address)
> *Other country -- Sep 2016 to Nov 2016
> ...


I did multiple entries for same address. Only marked the last instance as "current".


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

I got 80+ 5 points after PTE results, Not sure whether it's enough for 190, What about your opinion? Please help me


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

tanvi. said:


> Hi, Regarding Address history in the visa form, if I stay in same address since 2015 and in between if I visited other 2 countries, shall I mention like below?
> {
> *India -- Jan 2015 to till date *(current address)
> *Other country -- Sep 2016 to Nov 2016
> ...


I am in a similar boat..I have travelled and stayed at half the world places, do I need to get PCC for all those countries and mention my stay location for all the countries?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

isharawlc93 said:


> I got 80+ 5 points after PTE results, Not sure whether it's enough for 190, What about your opinion? Please help me


90-95 (including state) points would have been ideal but plenty of places till Jun23. There will be many invites across all the states over next few months so you never know. Make sure you are keeping abreast of all the requirements and changes of respective states and keep trying for options


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

GarVam said:


> There is a group. 5 of us are in the group. I got shadow banned for sharing the link. Is there a way around?


Please check your inbox.. i sent you my number.. please add me in the group as well


----------



## auexpat22 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,

I am onshore.
Need information regarding the following,

1. My ACS expired on 24 Sept. My understanding was that I had to wait until one expires to apply for new one. Could I have applied for ACS new (second) evaluation before the first result letter expired? My ACS first result letter has expired but would like to know if this was a possibility.

2. I have new (second) ACS evaluation in progress. Do I have to wait until new result letter to submit ROI for VIC 190. Or is there anything I can do during the wait period with regard to ROI submission?

3. My visa is valid for more than 12 weeks. ACS mentions on their website that priority processing is only for people with visa valid for less than 12 weeks. Is there anyway I can request priority processing for my ACS new (second) evaluation?

Please help with information regarding these. Kindly provide suggestions as to what is the best way forward.
Thank you.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

auexpat22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am onshore.
> Need information regarding the following,
> ...


1. Yes
2. No
3. No


----------



## tanvi. (4 mo ago)

tanvi. said:


> Hi, Regarding Address history in the visa form, if I stay in same address since 2015 and in between if I visited other 2 countries, shall I mention like below?
> {
> *India -- Jan 2015 to till date *(current address)
> *Other country -- Sep 2016 to Nov 2016
> ...


Could others please comment on this?
One entry for current indiaaddress is fine or do we need to enter multiple entries of same address?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

In the visa application, in work experience, there are 2 Questions asked
1. Is this employment closely related to the nominated occupation?
2. Are you claiming points for this work experience?
Some context, All my work experience are related to the nominated occupation. However, for some work experience, acs deducted as to be not counted, and for some, acs did not consider due to insufficient documentation.
I did not claim points for work experience that acs did not consider.
So should i mark the first question as yes
And the second question as no? Specific to work experience that acs did not consider


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

nitinksingla said:


> I am in a similar boat..I have travelled and stayed at half the world places, do I need to get PCC for all those countries and mention my stay location for all the countries?


Yes, need to mention all the countries only for the past 10 years.
Need to get PCC only if you stayed more than 12 months in any countries.


----------



## dsaprajoth (Dec 5, 2019)

T


nikag said:


> In the visa application, in work experience, there are 2 Questions asked
> 1. Is this employment closely related to the nominated occupation?
> 2. Are you claiming points for this work experience?
> Some context, All my work experience are related to the nominated occupation. However, for some work experience, acs deducted as to be not counted, and for some, acs did not consider due to insufficient documentation.
> ...


For the experience that ACS hadn’t considered, I marked NO for both radio boxes.


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

Velu1122 said:


> Yes, need to mention all the countries only for the past 10 years.
> Need to get PCC only if you stayed more than 12 months in any countries.


Thanks Velu..over the last 10 years it has been only 1 country..but over 19 years i have stayed in multiple countries for over 12 months each..so in that case oy refer current country and india


----------



## GarVam (4 mo ago)

EKAVYAD said:


> Hi all,
> I'm applying for VIC 190 visa and it is regarding the question(in the application form) asking whether "any applicant ever overstayed a visa in any country (including Australia)?"
> I stayed 1 extra day in a country during an official trip and it was a mistake from my company's travel desk who miscalculated the end date of my visa expiry and booked my return flight 1 day later to the visa expiry date. While returing i was stopped at the immigration and asked to pay the penalty. So i just paid the penalty and i was allowed at the immigration after that. No comments or mark added on my passport. My question is what can DHA Australia ask me or enquire me regarding this. I don't have that penalty fee slip which i paid there. I submitted that penalty slip to my company and claimed that fee as it was a mistake by the company's travel desk. I would really appreciate any guidance around the same. Thanks


TTTTT


waqas180 said:


> Please check your inbox.. i sent you my number.. please add me in the group as well


The group isn't active.. Only 4 joined and thats it.. My post also got removed..


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi,
I had been in Australia for less than 10 months in the past 10 years.
While filling Visa application in the attachment section, it is asked to upload character evidence(PCC) for the stay in Australia.

If we stay in other country for more than 6 months, then the portal asked to upload character evidence for that Country. It's strange. 

Do I need to mention, "Not applicable, stayed less than 10 months" here?
Please suggest.
Thanks


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

MissionOZIND said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have filled and uploaded the Form 80 and Form 1221 today.


Hi, 
Could you let me now, under which field do we need to upload Form 80 and Form 1221?


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Velu1122 said:


> Hi,
> Could you let me now, under which field do we need to upload Form 80 and Form 1221?


Character Documents


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

If the stay in any country for more than 6 months, then the portal asked to upload character evidence(PCC) for that Country. It's strange. Actually the rule says it for 12 or more months.

Anyone faced this while you stay in a country for 6 to 11 months?


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

Heard people have started getting pre-invites from VIC now. Any one got any email especially offshore under 261312 Developer programmer?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

I received the same old "Your ROI was not selected but has been assessed as eligible" email this morning. In short, offshore, 261313 with 90 + 5 points, single, Singapore - not selected in the 3 October round as well. I'm thinking probably the 95 points are not enough for offshore singles. I think we need atleast 5 spouse points included else not invited. Any deviations from this, I can't explain.


----------



## nitinksingla (Oct 18, 2016)

youme2011 said:


> I received the same old "Your ROI was not selected but has been assessed as eligible" email this morning. In short, offshore, 261313 with 90 + 5 points, single, Singapore - not selected in the 3 October round as well. I'm thinking probably the 95 points are not enough for offshore singles. I think we need atleast 5 spouse points included else not invited. Any deviations from this, I can't explain.


Same here got the same default reply..hope for the best and congrats to who all got the invite.

Cheers


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

I received Pre-invite today around 11:30AM Melbourne time. I received a pre-invite last month as well on 85+5 points, but since my NAATI was expiring by month end and Vic Govt couldn't prioritize my application I had to withdraw. I submitted a new ROI with lesser points and again got the pre-invite today.

Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
80+5 pts
Location: Melbourne
Experience: 6 years
Salary : 105k AUD/annum

Points breakdown:
Age - 30
PTE - 20
BTech - 15
Aus exp - 10
Partner - 5
State - 5


----------



## bittustiff (3 mo ago)

I got the pre-invite in the 6 Sept round, applied on 13 Sept, but no word yet. Anyone else in the same boat?
(Onshore, 85+5 with 5 spouse points, Accountant)


----------



## Sravanthi464 (4 mo ago)

melbresident said:


> I received Pre-invite today around 11:30AM Melbourne time. I received a pre-invite last month as well on 85+5 points, but since my NAATI was expiring by month end and Vic Govt couldn't prioritize my application I had to withdraw. I submitted a new ROI with lesser points and again got the pre-invite today.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> 80+5 pts
> ...


Is this for 190 or 491


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

Sravanthi464 said:


> Is this for 190 or 491


190.. check the subject of this forum


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Sravanthi464 said:


> Is this for 190 or 491


Please read properly and respect people's time on this forum. It's very clearly mentioned with simple plain english with bullet points under points breakdown - 5 points for State hence 190


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

melbresident said:


> I received Pre-invite today around 11:30AM Melbourne time. I received a pre-invite last month as well on 85+5 points, but since my NAATI was expiring by month end and Vic Govt couldn't prioritize my application I had to withdraw. I submitted a new ROI with lesser points and again got the pre-invite today.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> 80+5 pts
> ...


Many Many congrats 
what are chances of 75 + 5 at 81k 5.5 years of experience 261313


----------



## Sravanthi464 (4 mo ago)

melbresident said:


> 190.. check the subject of this forum


Aah yes.. Thanks


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

I also got the default mail for not getting selected but eligible roi and all .
Those who has spouse skill assessed and claiming 10 points are getting pre invite for offshore candidates that is what I observed. 
I am having 85+5 points spouse's 5 points claimed. For 261313 Anzac .
Let's hope to get pre invite in next round. 🤞


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

Pa1417 said:


> Many Many congrats
> what are chances of 75 + 5 at 81k 5.5 years of experience 261313


someone with 70+5 pts got pre-invite but they had 120k+ $/anuum.. really thinking annual salary matters alot when Vic filter out candidates


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi All,
Fortunately I also got pre-invite from Melbourne today. I'm with points *85+5 points including spouse points*. But in the mail they have mentioned that we need to "ensure your English test and Skills Assessment documents have at least *12 weeks* validity remaining".

I have completed my PTE on 24 Nov 2020 and in the PTE result the validity end date is mentioned as 24 Nov 2022. I know that for immigration purposes PTE is valid for three years. Am I right?

Cheers.


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

BWEF said:


> Hi All,
> Fortunately I also got pre-invite from Melbourne today. I'm with points *85+5 points including spouse points*. But in the mail they have mentioned that we need to "ensure your English test and Skills Assessment documents have at least *12 weeks* validity remaining".
> 
> I have completed my PTE on 24 Nov 2020 and in the PTE result the validity end date is mentioned as 24 Nov 2022. I know that for immigration purposes PTE is valid for three years. Am I right?
> ...


Dont' worry.. its 3 years


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi All,

Got pre-invite today.

Developer programmer (Offshore) 261312
Points: 85+5
EOI Submitted: June 2021
ROI Submitted: August 2022

And no I did not claim any spouse points 

All the best for everyone who got the pre-invite and others waiting for it, hope you get yours soon!

Cheers


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

pawansomani said:


> I also got the default mail for not getting selected but eligible roi and all .
> Those who has spouse skill assessed and claiming 10 points are getting pre invite for offshore candidates that is what I observed.
> I am having 85+5 points spouse's 5 points claimed. For 261313 Anzac .
> Let's hope to get pre invite in next round. 🤞


Do we mention the occupation code while applying for ROI?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

BWEF said:


> Hi All,
> Fortunately I also got pre-invite from Melbourne today. I'm with points *85+5 points including spouse points*. But in the mail they have mentioned that we need to "ensure your English test and Skills Assessment documents have at least *12 weeks* validity remaining".
> 
> I have completed my PTE on 24 Nov 2020 and in the PTE result the validity end date is mentioned as 24 Nov 2022. I know that for immigration purposes PTE is valid for three years. Am I right?
> ...


Still after you submit your application, send a nice note to VIC dept. to kindly prioritise your application. You just never know - they might give you approval in next day or so or couple of weeks. Still plenty of time for you to submit your final 190 before Nov


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi All,

Got invite today. System analyst 90 + 5 points..Currently Onshore. One query. What type of document we have to attach for *position description* required as part of Vic 190 nomination.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Aspirant26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got invite today. System analyst 90 + 5 points..Currently Onshore. One query. What type of document we have to attach for *position description* required as part of Vic 190 nomination.


Employment contract, PD/RPS for your role if you have this, employment reference/experience letter from HR detailing your roles and responsibilities etc etc


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

RDStranger said:


> Still after you submit your application, send a nice note to VIC dept. to kindly prioritise your application. You just never know - they might give you approval in next day or so or couple of weeks. Still plenty of time for you to submit your final 190 before Nov


Sure. I'll send a note to them after submitting my application. Thank you so much for your kind advice..


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi All,
I got a pre-invite today. 
Occupation: Structural Engineer 233214
Points: 85+5
Offshore
Single
EOI and ROI date: 6/9/2022
Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

Is Victoria considering only old EoIs like those filed in 2021 as I have 95 points and lodged my EoI in June 2022 and RoI on 11th Aug 2022?
Occupation is Computer Network and System Engineer(263111) with 10 spouse points and spouse’s occupation is System Administrator.
Anyone having any insights if an invitation will be issues with or not?


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> Employment contract, PD/RPS for your role if you have this, employment reference/experience letter from HR detailing your roles and responsibilities etc etc


Got it..Thanks


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

aditya13790 said:


> Is Victoria considering only old EoIs like those filed in 2021 as I have 95 points and lodged my EoI in June 2022 and RoI on 11th Aug 2022?
> Occupation is Computer Network and System Engineer(263111) with 10 spouse points and spouse’s occupation is System Administrator.
> Anyone having any insights if an invitation will be issues with or not?


My EOI is submitted on 12 Jan 2022. But I did get pre invite today with 85+5 incl Spouse points. So lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Aspirant26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got invite today. System analyst 90 + 5 points..Currently Onshore. One query. What type of document we have to attach for *position description* required as part of Vic 190 nomination.


congrats 
may i know your salary please ?


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Pa1417 said:


> congrats
> may i know your salary and experience please ?


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

BWEF said:


> My EOI is submitted on 12 Jan 2022. But I did get pre invite today with 85+5 incl Spouse points. So lets keep our fingers crossed.


Thanks a lot mate and a big congratulations!
This really helps.


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

Pa1417 said:


> congrats
> may i know your salary please ?


It is 108K excluding Super.


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

Got pre-invited today, my details below:
Occupation: 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
Points: 100+5
Claimed: PTE (superior), CCL, PY, 3-year working experience, single and Australian study.
Salary: 58K

All the best to everyone, you will get it, just a matter of time with the current open-to-all requirements.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

aditya13790 said:


> Is Victoria considering only old EoIs like those filed in 2021 as I have 95 points and lodged my EoI in June 2022 and RoI on 11th Aug 2022?
> Occupation is Computer Network and System Engineer(263111) with 10 spouse points and spouse’s occupation is System Administrator.
> Anyone having any insights if an invitation will be issues with or not?


Mate unless you find someone actually working in Victorian State Nomination department there is not a soul around who can give you the right answer. No one knows what complex algorithm VIC uses in the background for issuing invites.

Maybe total number of experience for offshore EOIs could be a factor - the higher the experience higher the chances of invite
Maybe there are multiple EOIs with similar point score so the ones which are filed before you (earlier date of effect) are prioritised

Have you seen any offshore invites for your 262111 issued yet who had lower score than you?

Login to your EOI and make sure each and every detail is correct - check this with eagle eyes - each and every question.

Make sure your EOI has a minimum of 12 months validity as it is one of the criteria for nomination.


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Mate unless you find someone actually working in Victorian State Nomination department there is not a soul around who can give you the right answer. No one knows what complex algorithm VIC uses in the background for issuing invites.
> 
> Maybe total number of experience for offshore EOIs could be a factor - the higher the experience higher the chances of invite
> Maybe there are multiple EOIs with similar point score so the ones which are filed before you (earlier date of effect) are prioritised
> ...


You are absolutely right my friend. Maybe experience is a factor as I am few months shy of 8 year’s experience as well as my EoI is fairly new aa the previous one got expired.
I saw someone getting invited at 90 points but, the EoI was lodged in 2021.
I guess I will just have to sit back and just wait.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

aditya13790 said:


> You are absolutely right my friend. Maybe experience is a factor as I am few months shy of 8 year’s experience as well as my EoI is fairly new aa the previous one got expired.
> I saw someone getting invited at 90 points but, the EoI was lodged in 2021.
> I guess I will just have to sit back and just wait.


Maybe it was 90+5 points for that candidate as well? I am really surprised if an EOI with lesser score would get an invite. See this is where it gets tricky no one just no one knows how VIC is running things behind the scene, what logic they use. Good to keep track of the invites - if you see anyone getting invites in your profession - PM them, get as much as detail as you can.

Some words of wisdom - there are plenty of seats for the grab this year and if not this year then next year again there will be new quota so just hang tight. This anxiety and fidgetiness and restlessness is not good - be smart and keep yourself occupied - keep doing good karmas and you will get your dues soon.

Check the EOI info once again - make sure you have selected VIC only and not all states.


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Maybe it was 90+5 points for that candidate as well? I am really surprised if an EOI with lesser score would get an invite. See this is where it gets tricky no one just no one knows how VIC is running things behind the scene, what logic they use. Good to keep track of the invites - if you see anyone getting invites in your profession - PM them, get as much as detail as you can.
> 
> Some words of wisdom - there are plenty of seats for the grab this year and if not this year then next year again there will be new quota so just hang tight. This anxiety and fidgetiness and restlessness is not good - be smart and keep yourself occupied - keep doing good karmas and you will get your dues soon.
> 
> Check the EOI info once again - make sure you have selected VIC only and not all states.


Thanks man.
Yes, EoI is updated with the most recent information. This year, I am at the maximum points I can get offshore which is why I am a little bit anxious.
Hoping to hear a positive outcome soon.


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

mano_j said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got pre-invite today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. 
Hope to get ours in next round. My eoi and roi are from aug 2022. With same points.


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi,
Does anyone knows how much time I have to enter Australia after obtaining the permanent residency?


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

aditya13790 said:


> Thanks man.
> Yes, EoI is updated with the most recent information. This year, I am at the maximum points I can get offshore which is why I am a little bit anxious.
> Hoping to hear a positive outcome soon.


Hey Aditya,
I don't think Eoi date is a factor. I was the one who got the invite in same code as you. I think experience as a factor, I have around 8.5 years of experience, also my wife has more than 8 years experience. So that could be a factor.
Already shared all the information in the thread previously.


----------



## Anosky1 (12 mo ago)

Please are there other discussion sites or forums one can track nomination conversations just to sample other people's pre invite?


----------



## Anosky1 (12 mo ago)

I also noticed its just tech people getting invites here on expat forum.. Anyone know other occupations that got invites?


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> Hey Aditya,
> I don't think Eoi date is a factor. I was the one who got the invite in same code as you. I think experience as a factor, I have around 8.5 years of experience, also my wife has more than 8 years experience. So that could be a factor.
> Already shared all the information in the thread previously.


Hi Mate
I think this can be a factor as my experience is a little less than 8 years but, my wife’s experience is little more than 8 years.
I hope all of this is considered by Victoria.


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Anosky1 said:


> I also noticed its just tech people getting invites here on expat forum.. Anyone know other occupations that got invites?


yes, structural engineer


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

aditya13790 said:


> You are absolutely right my friend. Maybe experience is a factor as I am few months shy of 8 year’s experience as well as my EoI is fairly new aa the previous one got expired.
> I saw someone getting invited at 90 points but, the EoI was lodged in 2021.
> I guess I will just have to sit back and just wait.


How many more months exactly when you hit 8 years? So you will be on 95+5 then even higher chance of a invite later in the year


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> How many more months exactly when you hit 8 years? So you will be on 95+5 then even higher chance of a invite later in the year


I still have 6 more months to reach 8 years of experience. It all depends upon the ACS skills assessment that deducts 2 years from overall experience.


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

@NB @RDStranger When applying for the Victoria nomination there is a question like below,



> have you made an application to or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory



does this mean they are asking for EOI's submitted for other states, since I have two other EOI's submitted with NSW and South Australia. Or are they asking whether I have received pre-invite from other states?

Thanks


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> @NB @RDStranger When applying for the Victoria nomination there is a question like below,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The latter it is. Your answer would be No if you haven't received pre-invite from any other state/territory


----------



## AyushiSingh (Oct 9, 2021)

I got this email from Vic, my EOI is correctly mentioned in ROI, any idea what might be wrong and what shall i do now ?


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Saj93 said:


> yes, structural engineer


Off/on whore?


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Moonshapedcake said:


> Off/on whore?


Offshore


----------



## as_aus (3 mo ago)

Anyone waiting for nomination approval from 6-Sept round (applied on 7-Sept) and onshore?


----------



## bittustiff (3 mo ago)

as_aus said:


> Anyone waiting for nomination approval from 6-Sept round (applied on 7-Sept) and onshore?


Hey there, yep same boat, still waiting.


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

Any idea when is the next round?


----------



## sunny.sunny (3 mo ago)

rahul7star said:


> ROI update Got this message we have selected al the ROIs for first round and your ROI meets the requirements , you will be considered for selection in next round ? What does this mean ? should I start partying??


 Hi Mate, have you got the invitation now in second round ? Please respond.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

For everyone's benefit this is how the email appears when you don't make the cut in current invitation round- 


 


3 October 2022​



ROI update​



Dear xxxx,
We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program. We selected the most competitive ROIs as at 8:30am on Monday 3 October 2022. 
Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.
Unless the information provided in your ROI has changed, there is no need to withdraw this ROI. 
We will continue to select ROIs throughout the year. If your ROI is selected, we will send you an email immediately. 
Selection for Victorian visa nomination is a highly competitive process. To learn more about selection rounds to date, please see our Program Review page.
For further information on invitation rounds, please see our website.

Regards,
Live in Melbourne​


----------



## sunny.sunny (3 mo ago)

People who get this email.. Do they get invitation in next round ?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

sunny.sunny said:


> People who get this email.. Do they get invitation in next round ?


Not necessarily - someone i know got this email 2nd consecutive month


----------



## tony_VIC (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Not necessarily - someone i know got this email 2nd consecutive month


Adding to it. I didn’t even get any such mail so far. So not sure what is their selection criteria


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

One query.. I worked with Organization A as System analyst and got that experience assessed by ACS. It is for 3 years in Australia and 5 years offshore. After that skill assessment, I have joined another organization with same role and responsibilities but did not applied for ACS skill reassessment as I was having still under 5 years Australia experience. It should be fine if I provide ACS skill assessment for Organization A and jobs description letter from the current organization instead of going ACS skill assessment for experience gained as part of new organization. Thanks


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Aspirant26 said:


> One query.. I worked with Organization A as System analyst and got that experience assessed by ACS. It is for 3 years in Australia and 5 years offshore. After that skill assessment, I have joined another organization with same role and responsibilities but did not applied for ACS skill reassessment as I was having still under 5 years Australia experience. It should be fine if I provide ACS skill assessment for Organization A and jobs description letter from the current organization instead of going ACS skill assessment for experience gained as part of new organization. Thanks


Yes you are right. You don't need a new skill assessment even if you would have claimed points for new employment as long as you have a current valid ACS assessment displaying 'Skills Met' date.


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> Yes you are right. You don't need a new skill assessment even if you would have claimed points for new employment as long as you have a current valid ACS assessment displaying 'Skills Met' date.


Ok.thanks!


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Yes you are right. You don't need a new skill assessment even if you would have claimed points for new employment as long as you have a current valid ACS assessment displaying 'Skills Met' date.


I have seen someone saying that skills acessement is the only document that was requested as proof of employment. Is this not correct?


----------



## Nadee4335 (3 mo ago)

Hi , I received Pre Invite on Oct 3 2022. My ACS expired Oct 01 2022. ACS renewal applied on Aug 24 2022. It should come anytime in another 2 weeks. 
Pre-invite nomination deadline - Oct 17 2022. EOI expiring Nov 03 2022. 
1. Can i update my current EOI once ACS results come. ?
2. Can i create a new EOI and inform state after Oct 17th to update nomination application as EOI will expire in Nov 03 - and no where it talks about EOI validity?

What happens when my ACS renewal doesnt come before Oct 17 2022? do i lose my chance ?


----------



## Nadee4335 (3 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> I emailed Live in melbourne today and this is the (instant) reply I got:
> 
> 
> From what I understand, it's okay to submit the nomination and when they assess your nomination the skills assessment should be valid. So I'm hoping they approve my nomination before my ACS expires on18th September.





ankur31 said:


> I emailed Live in melbourne today and this is the (instant) reply I got:
> 
> 
> From what I understand, it's okay to submit the nomination and when they assess your nomination the skills assessment should be valid. So I'm hoping they approve my nomination before my ACS expires on18th September.


@ankur31 - Appreciate if you could reply

I received Pre Invite on Oct 3 2022. My ACS expired Oct 01 2022. ACS renewal applied on Aug 24 2022. It should come anytime in another 2 weeks. 
Pre-invite nomination deadline - Oct 17 2022. EOI expiring Nov 03 2022. 
1. Can i update my current EOI once ACS results come. ?
2. Can i create a new EOI and inform state after Oct 17th to update nomination application as EOI will expire in Nov 03 - and no where it talks about EOI validity?

What happens when my ACS renewal doesnt come before Oct 17 2022? do i lose my chance ?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Moonshapedcake said:


> I have seen someone saying that skills acessement is the only document that was requested as proof of employment. Is this not correct?


Incorrect. Check state and federal website pls


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nadee4335 said:


> @ankur31 - Appreciate if you could reply
> 
> I received Pre Invite on Oct 3 2022. My ACS expired Oct 01 2022. ACS renewal applied on Aug 24 2022. It should come anytime in another 2 weeks.
> Pre-invite nomination deadline - Oct 17 2022. EOI expiring Nov 03 2022.
> ...


Your case is pretty different from mine as your ACS expired before you got your pre-invite. ACS should be valid on the day you get your EOI invite, which happens after pre-invite. That's the general rule. I guess you should get in touch with Live in Melbourne asap explaining your situation. They would guide you. Your best bet is that they withdraw this pre-invite and your lodge an ROI again with renewed ACS and EOI. In previous years, VIC never used to pre-invite one person twice, but this might not be the case this year as there are abundant number of places available.


----------



## Nadee4335 (3 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Your case is pretty different from mine as your ACS expired before you got your pre-invite. ACS should be valid on the day you get your EOI invite, which happens after pre-invite. That's the general rule. I guess you should get in touch with Live in Melbourne asap explaining your situation. They would guide you. Your best bet is that they withdraw this pre-invite and your lodge an ROI again with renewed ACS and EOI. In previous years, VIC never used to pre-invite one person twice, but this might not be the case this year as there are abundant number of places available.


Thank you for an immediate reply. 
Is there any way i could reach to ACS ? Its been exactly 6 weeks since i applied and I am still waiting. So wondering if there is any way to reach to them other than the assessment email address . 
Is there a phone number i can reach to Victorian state ?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Nadee4335 said:


> Thank you for an immediate reply.
> Is there any way i could reach to ACS ? Its been exactly 6 weeks since i applied and I am still waiting. So wondering if there is any way to reach to them other than the assessment email address .
> Is there a phone number i can reach to Victorian state ?


Understand you have received a pre-invite and have 14 days to apply?

If you had simply applied for ACS assessment prior to your pre-invite then simply file your application with VIC per normal and attach a covering letter detailing the situation and also attach receipt for new ACS application. VIC govt could upto 12 weeks to finalise your application anyways so hopefully they will wait for your new assessment to come back.

ACS processing time is 8-10 weeks and they generally don't priortise applications unless someone's visa is about to expire in next 12 weeks

+61292993666






Contact ACS


Contact ACS for information regarding migration skills assessment, education, professional development, short courses, media and partnership enquiries or branch-specific info.




www.acs.org.au


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

thaihoangcfc said:


> Got pre-invited today, my details below:
> Occupation: 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
> Points: 100+5
> Claimed: PTE (superior), CCL, PY, 3-year working experience, single and Australian study.
> ...


Congratulations!

When did you apply your ROI?
We have the same Occupation. First time I have heard this skill get invited from fb groups and forums. I am hoping to get mine soon.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nadee4335 said:


> Thank you for an immediate reply.
> Is there any way i could reach to ACS ? Its been exactly 6 weeks since i applied and I am still waiting. So wondering if there is any way to reach to them other than the assessment email address .
> Is there a phone number i can reach to Victorian state ?


I tried contacting ACS as well. They won't prioritise sadly. The rejected my request saying they only prioritise if visa is expiring (which obviously makes no sense as if visa is expiring in 12 weeks it's practically impossible to get a pre-invite and lodge visa application within 12 weeks with surity). Luckily I got my pre-invite approved from VIC within 24hrs and lodged my 190 visa application before my ACS expiry. I lodged my 190 application on 7th Sep and my ACS was expiring on 18th Sep. My new ACS assessment is still not done yet, it's been 2 months now. I won't need it anymore but just sharing the timeline.
Instead of wasting time with ACS, I would recommend you contact Live in Melb via the contact us form on their portal (or the phone number mentioned by another member) explaining your situation and they will guide you. If they can hold on issuing you an EOI invite till you get your new ACS assessment, that would be ideal for you will get an EOI invite with the new ACS assessment which will be valid on the day of invite.


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

thaihoangcfc said:


> anyone applied for STSOL occupation such as ICT Support Engineer?
> 
> Not sure if they prioritize MLTSSL first.


I did last 12 Sep and have not receive the invite last 3 Oct.


----------



## Nadee4335 (3 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> I tried contacting ACS as well. They won't prioritise sadly. The rejected my request saying they only prioritise if visa is expiring (which obviously makes no sense as if visa is expiring in 12 weeks it's practically impossible to get a pre-invite and lodge visa application within 12 weeks with surity). Luckily I got my pre-invite approved from VIC within 24hrs and lodged my 190 visa application before my ACS expiry. I lodged my 190 application on 7th Sep and my ACS was expiring on 18th Sep. My new ACS assessment is still not done yet, it's been 2 months now. I won't need it anymore but just sharing the timeline.
> Instead of wasting time with ACS, I would recommend you contact Live in Melb via the contact us form on their portal (or the phone number mentioned by another member) explaining your situation and they will guide you. If they can hold on issuing you an EOI invite till you get your new ACS assessment, that would be ideal for you will get an EOI invite with the new ACS assessment which will be valid on the day of invite.


Do you mind sharing the phone number mentioned by another member >


----------



## Nadee4335 (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Understand you have received a pre-invite and have 14 days to apply?
> 
> If you had simply applied for ACS assessment prior to your pre-invite then simply file your application with VIC per normal and attach a covering letter detailing the situation and also attach receipt for new ACS application. VIC govt could upto 12 weeks to finalise your application anyways so hopefully they will wait for your new assessment to come back.
> 
> ...


The phone number you shared is ACS assessments contact right ?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nadee4335 said:


> Do you mind sharing the phone number mentioned by another member >


Oh sorry. I thought that was Live in Melb number. But looks like they don't have a contact number. You will need to contact them via the form on Live in Melb portal. That's how I did. They are usually pretty fast to respond. Shouldn't take more than a day to hear back from them.


----------



## bittustiff (3 mo ago)

I've got a query from Live in Melbourne requesting employment documents (payslips, super, etc. the usual stuff) from the current employer for the period covering 4 weeks prior to application date. However, I've recently changed by job (less than a month ago) and hence I'm not able to provide exactly what they're looking for. I've contacted them through the Contact Us section of the LIM website explaining the situation. Any other ideas/opinions please? Thanks all.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

bittustiff said:


> I've got a query from Live in Melbourne requesting employment documents (payslips, super, etc. the usual stuff) from the current employer for the period covering 4 weeks prior to application date. However, I've recently changed by job (less than a month ago) and hence I'm not able to provide exactly what they're looking for. I've contacted them through the Contact Us section of the LIM website explaining the situation. Any other ideas/opinions please? Thanks all.


Contact your super fund and ask for a summary of recent transactions. That would include the most recent contributions.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

bittustiff said:


> I've got a query from Live in Melbourne requesting employment documents (payslips, super, etc. the usual stuff) from the current employer for the period covering 4 weeks prior to application date. However, I've recently changed by job (less than a month ago) and hence I'm not able to provide exactly what they're looking for. I've contacted them through the Contact Us section of the LIM website explaining the situation. Any other ideas/opinions please? Thanks all.


You would have at-least 1 payslip by now though? Pull up Superannuation contribution statement from MyGov but I am not sure your new employer must have submitted your super remittance just yet. Gather whatever else you can - your offer letter/contract for new employment - anything else which confirms your salary (if you are a Perm employee)


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi Ankur,

Congrats on your pre-invite approval. Wanted to ask few questions?
1. Did you ask directly to expedite your application or you just explained that your ACS is expiring and they themselves expedited the application?
2. Did you submit nomination documents and then sent the query via contact us portal?

Thanks in Advance.



ankur31 said:


> I tried contacting ACS as well. They won't prioritise sadly. The rejected my request saying they only prioritise if visa is expiring (which obviously makes no sense as if visa is expiring in 12 weeks it's practically impossible to get a pre-invite and lodge visa application within 12 weeks with surity). Luckily I got my pre-invite approved from VIC within 24hrs and lodged my 190 visa application before my ACS expiry. I lodged my 190 application on 7th Sep and my ACS was expiring on 18th Sep. My new ACS assessment is still not done yet, it's been 2 months now. I won't need it anymore but just sharing the timeline.
> Instead of wasting time with ACS, I would recommend you contact Live in Melb via the contact us form on their portal (or the phone number mentioned by another member) explaining your situation and they will guide you. If they can hold on issuing you an EOI invite till you get your new ACS assessment, that would be ideal for you will get an EOI invite with the new ACS assessment which will be valid on the day of invite.


----------



## Priyaamies (3 mo ago)

Ptemaster20 said:


> I received my final invite today, recieved pre-invite on 6th September
> 
> 
> Here are the Details:
> ...


Hi. Did you submit
1. Passport
2. PTE
3. SKILLS ASSESSMENT
When you applied for the nomination application after receiving the pre-invite?

My agent only submitted my passport. Hence checking


Ptemaster20 said:


> I received my final invite today, recieved pre-invite on 6th September
> 
> 
> Here are the Details:
> ...


----------



## Ptemaster20 (4 mo ago)

Priyaamies said:


> Hi. Did you submit
> 1. Passport
> 2. PTE
> 3. SKILLS ASSESSMENT
> ...


Yes, all 3 need to be submitted


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Priyaamies said:


> Hi. Did you submit
> 1. Passport
> 2. PTE
> 3. SKILLS ASSESSMENT
> ...


Unbelievable stupidity from your Agent can be?? And instead of checking simple information yourself your are asking members? Your application will be rejected in absense of required documents and it deserves to be.

It's clearly mentioned below -









Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au


----------



## giorgino1987 (3 mo ago)

Hi everybody, there is still no public data available about VIC 190 invites, right? I am interested in the number of invites for 224711 Management Consultant. Got 90 pints (+5?) and would need an invite by aprile 2023. Appling for SA in a few days and wanted to understand if it is worth asking for priority processing or not. Thanks.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

giorgino1987 said:


> Hi everybody, there is still no public data available about VIC 190 invites, right? I am interested in the number of invites for 224711 Management Consultant. Got 90 pints (+5?) and would need an invite by aprile 2023. Appling for SA in a few days and wanted to understand if it is worth asking for priority processing or not. Thanks.


There is no such thing as 'priority processing' of EOIs by any state. All you can do is simply understand eligibility criteria and file respective ROI/EOI and wait for pre-invite email.


----------



## giorgino1987 (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> There is no such thing as 'priority processing' of EOIs by any state. All you can do is simply understand eligibility criteria and file respective ROI/EOI and wait for pre-invite email.


I was referring to SA - Skills Assessment - regarding priority processing.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

giorgino1987 said:


> I was referring to SA - Skills Assessment - regarding priority processing.


Is it fair for people to just assume SA as skills assessment? NO

Answer is still No unless your visa is expiring in 12 weeks (in case of ACS)


----------



## giorgino1987 (3 mo ago)

Visa expiring in July 2023. Would like to get an invite by april to have time for application or alternative paths.


----------



## Priyaamies (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Unbelievable stupidity from your Agent can be?? And instead of checking simple information yourself your are asking members? Your application will be rejected in absense of required documents and it deserves to be.
> 
> It's clearly mentioned below -
> 
> ...


You are rather rude and I don't understand why. The intended person already replied my message. So you are simply wasting your energy


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Congrats on your pre-invite approval. Wanted to ask few questions?
> 1. Did you ask directly to expedite your application or you just explained that your ACS is expiring and they themselves expedited the application?
> ...


1. I did both. I contacted them and explained my situation (along with new ACS applications proofs) and requested to expedite.
2. Yes


----------



## alexbangalore (4 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> yes that's correct for offshore.


For Offshore, where do we have to send these docs? My consulatant said that liveinmelbourne will take this information from Skillsoft EOI. Did you upload the skill assessment and english result to the pre-invite?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

alexbangalore said:


> For Offshore, where do we have to send these docs? My consulatant said that liveinmelbourne will take this information from Skillsoft EOI. Did you upload the skill assessment and english result to the pre-invite?


There is a link in your invite where you need to upload required documentation









Supporting documentation for skilled visas







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> For everyone's benefit this is how the email appears when you don't make the cut in current invitation round-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RDStranger said:


> Not necessarily - someone i know got this email 2nd consecutive month


I got this update third time (23rd Aug, 4th Sep, 3rd Oct)), I feel this is a normal auto update sent to most of the eligible EOI people. Do not take it in any other sense except you are eligible,


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

rajeevranjan said:


> I got this update third time, I feel this is a normal auto update sent to most of the eligible EOI people. Do not take it into any other way except you are eligible,


Yes mate I hear ya. No idea how VIC is prioritising applications anyways as they are no more looking purely at the highest EOI score. Someone I know just got their Registered Nurse invite for 189 this morning when she keeps on getting this standard email (80 points and she earns $90k). Just shambles our state departments can be


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Blackrock1 said:


> Hi Guyz, What are the chances of getting 190 VIC or 491 invite for Electrical Engineer ANZCO 233311 without any annual income with total points of 85+5 (190) or 85+15 (491). Thank you


@Blackrock1 Mate please tell me you got your 189 invite today as I have seen a few people getting it on 65 points from offshore


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks a lot @ankur31 !


ankur31 said:


> 1. I did both. I contacted them and explained my situation (along with new ACS applications proofs) and requested to expedite.
> 2. Yes


----------



## Caps (Dec 28, 2017)

*Question on Skill Assessment:*

In my Roles & Responsibility letter from one of the organizations that I have worked with in the past does not have the signatory (HR Person) phone number & official email address, it just have the HR Personal Name, Company Stamp, Company's Registered Address & Phone Numbers. Two Requests to all of you:

1. Will this be accepted by ACS Authority as the company is not willing to issue the letter again?
2. Can anyone post a sample R&R letter from an Organization hiding personal details that we can refer to?

Thanks in Advance for the help.


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

@RDStranger Have one query relating to Skills assessment.

I had done my skills assessment last year and this year in June since the experience increased, additional points of 5 was added (before it was 4 years exp now this year its 5 years). I am continuing in the same company, job, job title and job description as last year. Do I need to do another assessment or apply with the same. I have all necessary documents to support company, job and job description details along with updated reference letter.


----------



## Sukanya03 (4 mo ago)

@RDStranger : If one has 60 days to apply for a visa from the date of invitation from SkillSelect and one turns an year older during this time (32 going to 33), the points decrease by 5. In this case, does this have any effect on the final visa application ? Since this automatically will be reflected in the EOI also, I do not have to do anything as such, right ? 
Kindly clarify - and thanks for all your help so far !


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Sukanya03 said:


> @RDStranger : If one has 60 days to apply for a visa from the date of invitation from SkillSelect and one turns an year older during this time (32 going to 33), the points decrease by 5. In this case, does this have any effect on the final visa application ? Since this automatically will be reflected in the EOI also, I do not have to do anything as such, right ?
> Kindly clarify - and thanks for all your help so far !


Hi there - the EOI points gets locked at the date of the invitation so you need to prove all of your points as at date i.e. 'date of invitation'.

My suggestion would be still to file the application before turning 33 just in case - just to 100% full proof it basically. Life plays strange games sometimes as you know - government can get toppled overnight, we might have a full nuclear war in a months time who knows.

You will notice once you will start your 189/190 application in Immi Account it will have your EOI info pre populated in there i.e. specific points you have claimed against specific sections (so all of those points are locked basically). I just helped someone today in filing 189 application - it is a really simple straight forward process - max 60-90 mins. Good luck


----------



## Sukanya03 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Hi there - the EOI points gets locked at the date of the invitation so you need to prove all of your points as at date i.e. 'date of invitation'.
> 
> My suggestion would be still to file the application before turning 33 just in case - just to 100% full proof it basically. Life plays strange games sometimes as you know - government can get toppled overnight, we might have a full nuclear war in a months time who knows.
> 
> You will notice once you will start your 189/190 application in Immi Account it will have your EOI info pre populated in there i.e. specific points you have claimed against specific sections (so all of those points are locked basically). I just helped someone today in filing 189 application - it is a really simple straight forward process - max 60-90 mins. Good luck


Haha ! Full nuclear war .. 
well, thanks, so at the time of filing itself, do I also need to have the police clearance and medical reports with me ?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> @RDStranger Have one query relating to Skills assessment.
> 
> I had done my skills assessment last year and this year in June since the experience increased, additional points of 5 was added (before it was 4 years exp now this year its 5 years). I am continuing in the same company, job, job title and job description as last year. Do I need to do another assessment or apply with the same. I have all necessary documents to support company, job and job description details along with updated reference letter.


Hi Manoj - Absolutely no requirement for you mate to get new skill assessment. You are all sorted. Even No if you would have actually changed jobs since your skills assessment. Job contracts/payslips/experience letter detailing R&R suffice 

Lot of misinformation and misconception in this forum where people are running around seeking new assessments from authorities every time they change jobs


----------



## Sukanya03 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Hi Manoj - Absolutely no requirement for you mate to get new skill assessment. You are all sorted. Even No if you would have actually changed jobs since your skills assessment. Job contracts/payslips/experience letter detailing R&R suffice
> 
> Lot of misinformation and misconception in this forum where people are running around seeking new assessments from authorities every time they change jobs


You won’t need a new assessment if you changed job but your assessment is still valid. I had the same query and what I did was just submitted the offer letter, payslip and a personally written recommendation letter from my new boss to support my case. And it was considered with all fairness and I already got an approval as well


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Sukanya03 said:


> Haha ! Full nuclear war ..
> well, thanks, so at the time of filing itself, do I also need to have the police clearance and medical reports with me ?


Nah, you have 28 days to upload these and even longer if the processing for those docs takes its due course. Get the PCC process started asap though.


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi All,

One quick query..
This is my ACS result. I am applying for System analyst role in victoria. As per assessment I am claiming 5-8 Years experience overseas and 3 years experience in Australia. Can somebody help me if my understanding is incorrect. Got confused with wording within less than 10 years. Also this was assessed in June 2021.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Aspirant26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One quick query..
> This is my ACS result. I am applying for System analyst role in victoria. As per assessment I am claiming 5-8 Years experience overseas and 3 years experience in Australia. Can somebody help me if my understanding is incorrect. Got confused with wording within less than 10 years. Also this was assessed in June 2021.
> View attachment 102364


Hey mate, you seem to be on the right track. You just need to go back 1 year from date of your EOI submission so let's say from today that would be 8th Oct 2012 - basically just work backwards. Makes sense?


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, you seem to be on the right track. You just need to go back 1 year from date of your EOI submission so let's say from today that would be 8th Oct 2012 - basically just work backwards. Makes sense?


Yeah got it .. thanks a lot of clarification.. Also 8th Oct is counted when we receive pre-inviation from State or when it is approved and we apply for Visa in skill select. I meant 10 years backwards start from which date.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Aspirant26 said:


> Yeah got it .. thanks a lot of clarification.. Also 8th Oct is counted when we receive pre-inviation from State or when it is approved and we apply for Visa in skill select. I meant 10 years backwards start from which date.


Hmm fair question. I would say 10 years count going backwards start from the day of filing of EOI and not the day of invitation as one could wait for 2-3 years for the EOI invitation. Also, Date of Effect will change automatically in your EOI as per the 10 year rule (I think so?)


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi All,
When I submitted my EOI, I made 2 EOIs under different emails; one for visa 189 and one for visa 190 VIC.
Yesterday I received an invitation for visa 189 but I didn't check my email. Today I got approved by VIC and received an invitation as well from DHA for visa 190, so now I have two invitations in Skillselect.
Can I choose any of them and apply now? or should I wait for the first one to expire then apply for the second? I am a bit worry that DHA will see this as an unlawful act and reject my application.
Please share your thoughts.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Hi All,
> When I submitted my EOI, I made 2 EOIs under different emails; one for visa 189 and one for visa 190 VIC.
> Yesterday I received an invitation for visa 189 but I didn't check my email. Today I got approved by VIC and received an invitation as well from DHA for visa 190, so now I have two invitations in Skillselect.
> Can I choose any of them and apply now? or should I wait for the first one to expire then apply for the second? I am a bit worry that DHA will see this as an unlawful act and reject my application.
> Please share your thoughts.


Don't assume what is an 'unlawful act'. Why the pessimism.

Your options - simply chose whatever option you want to go with 189 or 190. It's upto you, they both are same visas really, both are PRs.

It's not like a blue pill vs red pill situation of matrix so cut yourself some slack and go easy on yourself mate.

File application asap (189 or 190). The other untouched invitation will expire in due time and you don't have to do anything or worry about that one bit. Once you file your PR you can simply withdraw your other EOI


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Don't assume what is an 'unlawful act'. Why the pessimism.
> 
> Your options - simply chose whatever option you want to go with 189 or 190. It's upto you, they both are same visas really, both are PRs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. Which visa is better in term of processing time, 189 or 190?


----------



## Caps (Dec 28, 2017)

Quick Questions Mates:

We have been recently blessed with the new born - Do we need to include the new born details (such as name, passport etc) for filing EOI & ROI? 

For VISA application we definitely need all the details of the dependent but do we need that at EOI & ROI stage as well?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Thanks for your advice. Which visa is better in term of processing time, 189 or 190?


Either or is fine. Historically 190 may have been faster but lately govt. is spending millions to accelerate the processing. Trust your gut feeling and apply for the one


Saj93 said:


> Thanks for your advice. Which visa is better in term of processing time, 189 or 190?


Either or is fine. Do some further research on processing times on your own as well pls


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

aditya13790 said:


> Is Victoria considering only old EoIs like those filed in 2021 as I have 95 points and lodged my EoI in June 2022 and RoI on 11th Aug 2022?
> Occupation is Computer Network and System Engineer(263111) with 10 spouse points and spouse’s occupation is System Administrator.
> Anyone having any insights if an invitation will be issues with or not?


Ideally you should have recieved invite by now. Check in your eoi if you have selected 190 Victoria


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

nikag said:


> Ideally you should have recieved invite by now. Check in your eoi if you have selected 190 Victoria


Yes I checked my EoI as well but, there is nothing for now.
Maybe there is some more criteria like experience or another that Victoria is considering.


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

aditya13790 said:


> Yes I checked my EoI as well but, there is nothing for now.
> Maybe there is some more criteria like experience or another that Victoria is considering.


I submitted my EOI on 11 Aug 2022 and just got invited recently, so the date of your EOI does not play a big part here


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

thaihoangcfc said:


> I submitted my EOI on 11 Aug 2022 and just got invited recently, so the date of your EOI does not play a big part here


I don’t understand the selection process of Victoria. There must be various other things in my EoI that doesn’t match this state’s criteria. Still hoping for an invite in the coming months.


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

aditya13790 said:


> I don’t understand the selection process of Victoria. There must be various other things in my EoI that doesn’t match this state’s criteria. Still hoping for an invite in the coming months.


good luck, I missed the first two rounds but got invited on 3 Oct. Your luck will come.


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

thaihoangcfc said:


> good luck, I missed the first two rounds but got invited on 3 Oct. Your luck will come.


Thanks a lot mate.
I hope it happens soon.


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Either or is fine. Historically 190 may have been faster but lately govt. is spending millions to accelerate the processing. Trust your gut feeling and apply for the one
> 
> 
> Either or is fine. Do some further research on processing times on your own as well pls


Will I be asked to provide a proof of funds in 189 or 190?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Will I be asked to provide a proof of funds in 189 or 190?


NO - there is no such requirement


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> NO - there is no such requirement


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Anosky1 (12 mo ago)

Hi pls ,in filling EOI under family members to be included in future application, should the spouse be included in this prompt? say we have only one child the answer should be 1 or 2?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Anosky1 said:


> Hi pls ,in filling EOI under family members to be included in future application, should the spouse be included in this prompt? say we have only one child the answer should be 1 or 2?


Answer should be 2.


----------



## Anosky1 (12 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Answer should be 2.


Thankyou , it was confusing.


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I received a mail from Skillselect as below.



> Dear -------------
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> ...


But when I logged-in to the skillselect account there is no Mailbox in it and also there are no changes in my EOI either. Did anyone receive similar mails?

*PS: *I got my pre-invite for Victoria on Oct 3rd.


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

BWEF said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received a mail from Skillselect as below.
> 
> ...


I am in same Boat . Are your points supposed to increase or decrease by any chance ? we usually get the mail in correspondence tab of EOI. But I could not find it either


----------



## tony_VIC (4 mo ago)

aditya13790 said:


> I don’t understand the selection process of Victoria. There must be various other things in my EoI that doesn’t match this state’s criteria. Still hoping for an invite in the coming months.


Mate I have seen ppl with 80+5 points software engineer getting invited. 
I have same point but when I compared my exp and salary then I am little short.
my exp according to ACS is 5.6 years whereas The guy who received invite has 6 years. Likewise salary, mine is 100K and the other person is 105k. So not pretty sure about the selection criteria.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

tony_VIC said:


> Mate I have seen ppl with 80+5 points software engineer getting invited.
> I have same point but when I compared my exp and salary then I am little short.
> my exp according to ACS is 5.6 years whereas The guy who received invite has 6 years. Likewise salary, mine is 100K and the other person is 105k. So not pretty sure about the selection criteria.


I don't believe 5.6 yrs vs 6 yrs experience is a differentiator but salary yes. This is the problem with VIC just no one knows what filtering they are using in selecting candidates. On the contrary NSW is so easy to understand at-least they have provided the cut-off for each and every occupation


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

anyone got grant lately?


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

pawansomani said:


> I am in same Boat . Are your points supposed to increase or decrease by any chance ? we usually get the mail in correspondence tab of EOI. But I could not find it either


No *pawansomani, *there would be no change in my points atleast for a year.


----------



## aditya13790 (4 mo ago)

tony_VIC said:


> Mate I have seen ppl with 80+5 points software engineer getting invited.
> I have same point but when I compared my exp and salary then I am little short.
> my exp according to ACS is 5.6 years whereas The guy who received invite has 6 years. Likewise salary, mine is 100K and the other person is 105k. So not pretty sure about the selection criteria.


Yes Mate. My total experience is 7 years 6 months but according to ACS it is 5 years 6 months. Maybe this is what Victoria has considered as guys getting invites in the same occupation are having more than 8 years of experience.


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

@RDStranger @NB

I changed my address (PCC verification purpose) in my passport as I recently shifted my house. The passport was re-issued with a new passport number. The new passport has a field referencing the old passport number and reason for change. I had given the old passport number for invitation and EOI submitted last year. In the application for 190 visa where they have asked for passport number should I give the new passport number or give the old passport number and once submitted inform them that there is a change as mentioned here? https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> @RDStranger @NB
> 
> I changed my address (PCC verification purpose) in my passport as I recently shifted my house. The passport was re-issued with a new passport number. The new passport has a field referencing the old passport number and reason for change. I had given the old passport number for invitation and EOI submitted last year. In the application for 190 visa where they have asked for passport number should I give the new passport number or give the old passport number and once submitted inform them that there is a change as mentioned here? https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details


There is no field in EOI to input passport number. What exactly are you referring to?


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

tony_VIC said:


> Mate I have seen ppl with 80+5 points software engineer getting invited.
> I have same point but when I compared my exp and salary then I am little short.
> my exp according to ACS is 5.6 years whereas The guy who received invite has 6 years. Likewise salary, mine is 100K and the other person is 105k. So not pretty sure about the selection criteria.


I think I am the guy with whom you're comparing with 😂
My actual experience when I received pre-invite on 3rd Oct was 8 yrs 10 months of which 2 yrs deducted by ACS. Also my stay in Australia is 4 yrs 11 months (of which last 4 years are in VIC). Maybe VIC experience matters?


----------



## tony_VIC (4 mo ago)

melbresident said:


> I think I am the guy with whom you're comparing with 😂
> My actual experience when I received pre-invite on 3rd Oct was 8 yrs 10 months of which 2 yrs deducted by ACS. Also my stay in Australia is 4 yrs 11 months (of which last 4 years are in VIC). Maybe VIC experience matters?


Oh is it? Nice to meet you. Not sure what matters. 
I have 2 years exp in vic but overall even I have 7.6 exp out which 2 years ACS will deduct, I also have vic degree. So I am not sure about the selection process. 

my another friend also received pre invite. She is BA with 80 points but 100k salary.

hopefully everyone gets through.


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> There is no field in EOI to input passport number. What exactly are you referring to?


My bad I was referring to the ROI I submitted to Victoria. So I am guessing giving the new passport details in the Vic 190 application should be fine?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> My bad I was referring to the ROI I submitted to Victoria. So I am guessing giving the new passport details in the Vic 190 application should be fine?


Yes only the new passport in VIC 190 application and also the final 190 application via Immi Account

You are not onshore right? as in that case you would have had to notify Immi Dept. regarding your new passport?


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

@RDStranger Yes offshore. I was checking where to inform the immi Dept. for the passport details change but found only the above mentioned link https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details. Though that can only be done for application in progress.

Also another thing was should the PCC be attached before submitting the final 190 application?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> @RDStranger Yes offshore. I was checking where to inform the immi Dept. for the passport details change but found only the above mentioned link https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details. Though that can only be done for application in progress.
> 
> Also another thing was should the PCC be attached before submitting the final 190 application?


Ok so passport question sorted now. Simply provide new passport details in the application

PCC can be attached later is it can take time to come through. You just need to submit application for now and keep attaching documents as you get them,


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

alexbangalore said:


> For Offshore, where do we have to send these docs? My consulatant said that liveinmelbourne will take this information from Skillsoft EOI. Did you upload the skill assessment and english result to the pre-invite?


Yes. All I uploaded under Passport tab.


----------



## Sukanya03 (4 mo ago)

Hello !
I already have a visa invite from skillselect for NSW 190 state nomination . However, am more keen to get a Victorian invite. I clarified my intent to Victoria and this is their reply. On one side they are asking me to provide evidence of withdrawal of NSW nomination and on the other side, they are also saying that it still won’t guarantee a nomination by Victoria. I’m in a soup at the moment and need someone to give their two cents on this … thanks ! 


“The nomination application you have submitted is currently incomplete. To proceed, we need further documents within two (2) weeks from the date of this email. We request that you upload a copy of the following document/s to the Live in Melbourne portal: 


If you have been *nominated* by another state or territory and intend to pursue Victorian nomination, please note the following: 
Please provide evidence that you have withdrawn your nomination from the other state or territory. Evidence may include: an email from DHA confirming that the nomination has been withdrawn; a screenshot from your SkillSelect showing the status of the EOI. 
Nomination cannot be transferred between states. If you are nominated by Victoria, you are required to reside in Victoria for at least two years. 
There is no guarantee that you will be nominated by Victoria. 

If you have *applied for*nomination to another state or territory but have not received an outcome, and you intend to be nominated by Victoria , please note the following: 
Please provide evidence that you have withdrawn your nomination application from the other state or territory. Evidence may include: an email from the other state or territory authority confirming that your application has been withdrawn and/or a screenshot from your SkillSelect showing that you have only selected Victoria as the state of interest. 
Nomination cannot be transferred between states. If you are nominated by Victoria, you are required to reside in Victoria for at least two years. 
There is no guarantee that you will be nominated by Victoria. 

 
Please upload the requested information via the Live in Melbourne portal (Login to your account > Applications > Nomination Form Response > Upload Additional Documents). Please do not reply to this email with the requested information.

We will be automatically notified when the requested information has been uploaded. Please do not call or email to check if we have received any additional documents. “


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Sukanya03 said:


> Hello !
> I already have a visa invite from skillselect for NSW 190 state nomination . However, am more keen to get a Victorian invite. I clarified my intent to Victoria and this is their reply. On one side they are asking me to provide evidence of withdrawal of NSW nomination and on the other side, they are also saying that it still won’t guarantee a nomination by Victoria. I’m in a soup at the moment and need someone to give their two cents on this … thanks !
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, travelling in two boats might not be strategic in your instance, especially when dealing with NSW and VIC the two most notorious, dodgy and unprofessional states (referring to the immigration dept. of these states) when it comes to 190 invites and overall how they run their immigration program - it's inconsistent, not fair, and lacks complete transparency.

My 2 cents - chose one state, believe in it and follow the path. You already have a final invite from NSW - you should file for that.

May I ask what's your reservation about NSW 190 and more importantly WHY is such reservation? 190 is a permanent PR visa - what difference does it make if it's sponsored by VIC or NSW?

Happy to provide bit of my perspective on VIC and NSW as states should you want


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi All,

In the previous round by VIC govt, I got my pre-invite and have time till 17th October to provide my documents.
However, I already have an in progress pre-invite from NSW. 
I don't plan to proceed with VIC pre-invite. Do I need to do anything from my end (like withdraw the ROI) or I can simply wait till 17th Oct and my pre-invite becomes invalid. 
In future, I can file another ROI for VIC and can wait for the invite. 
Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the previous round by VIC govt, I got my pre-invite and have time till 17th October to provide my documents.
> However, I already have an in progress pre-invite from NSW.
> ...


Hey mate - understand you have applied for NSW nomination and currently waiting for the final approval right?

Till you get your final NSW invitation it's still not a done deal so how about still keep VIC one as a backup for a while. Send VIC team an email and request for bit of an extension - make something up mate something unforeseen circumstances/work travel etc etc. This way you have a safe plan B in case things were to go south with NSW. Just my opinion


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Ho


RDStranger said:


> Hey mate - understand you have applied for NSW nomination and currently waiting for the final approval right?
> 
> Till you get your final NSW invitation it's still not a done deal so how about still keep VIC one as a backup for a while. Send VIC team an email and request for bit of an extension - make something up mate something unforeseen circumstances/work travel etc etc. This way you have a safe plan B in case things were to go south with NSW. Just my opinion


Honestly, even I am not sure of my situation. Even if my nsw Pre-invite gets approve, I may not apply for Visa as there will be a change in my condition and my visa may get reject. So. I am just wanting for the change in situation and apply fresh EOI, like starting from step one.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> Ho
> 
> Honestly, even I am not sure of my situation. Even if my nsw Pre-invite gets approve, I may not apply for Visa as there will be a change in my condition and my visa may get reject. So. I am just wanting for the change in situation and apply fresh EOI, like starting from step one.


Sounds like a fair approach. With that context no point going ahead with any of the NSW or VIC invites I guess (I believe you may be referring to getting married maybe? try and hold off on it till the grant of the visa perhaps)


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> Sounds like a fair approach. With that context no point going ahead with any of the NSW or VIC invites I guess (I believe you may be referring to getting married maybe? try and hold off on it till the grant of the visa perhaps)


Yes, I am talking about the change situation. I would rather play safe than being on the other side. 
So as of now I am not doing anything with my VIC pre-invite. As mention above, I will let the circumstances change and then file a new EOI, in a hope that I will get invite again. NSW will not invite for sure as I will not meet the criteria and they don't invite again. I will keep my hopes on VIC and 189. Let's see how it goes.
Holding it off until the visa grant makes no sense as the department don't have any strict timelines. So its better to move ahead and start fresh.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

When is the next invite , I am super excited for getting in next round yoyo


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I got points as below for EOI










Can someone suggest me, Do i have any chance of getting an invitation (Analyst Programmer) 261311

Which visa/ state is better for me?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

isharawlc93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got points as below for EOI
> 
> ...


If you can increase 5 points by naati. There is a good chance for you in coming months. However, there is no confirmed answer


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
I am about to lodge my visa applicaion and I am missing a document. Does anybody know if I can attach this document after two or three weeks of lodging the application? or I must attach all the documents at once.
Thanks


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Hi all,
> I am about to lodge my visa applicaion and I am missing a document. Does anybody know if I can attach this document after two or three weeks of lodging the application? or I must attach all the documents at once.
> Thanks


You have 28 days to attach docs once you submit


----------



## dsaprajoth (Dec 5, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> You have 28 days to attach docs once you submit


Really? After 28 days you cannot upload any more additional documents?


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I got the invite for 190 VIC. I got my pre-invite on 3rd Oct 2022.

While looking at the Visa application, I have some queries for certain sections.

In Page *13*, under *Travel history* section, what do we have to fill for Reason for visit? I have been to multiple places in the Business Visa. So should I be filling it as "Business" or "Work/study or training"?
In Page *17*, under *Employment history *section, there would be entries which would be deducted by ACS. For such entries, the answer to the questions would be
Is the applicant claiming points for this employment? - No (Since this cannot be claimed as ACS has deducted these years).
Is this employment related to the nominated position? *- Should this be YES or NO?*


Cheers.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

dsaprajoth said:


> Really? After 28 days you cannot upload any more additional documents?


You can if you are facing delays with some documents. Completely fine. 28 days is more of a directional number


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

dsaprajoth said:


> Really? After 28 days you cannot upload any more additional documents?


You can attach after any number of days. There is no limit of days. However, do try to attach it asap before the co picks up your application


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

BWEF said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got the invite for 190 VIC. I got my pre-invite on 3rd Oct 2022.
> 
> ...


Congrats on final invite. When did you submit your documents on liveinmelbourne portal?


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

Anyone still waiting for their pre-invite?


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

ellemuel said:


> Anyone still waiting for their pre-invite?


Yes


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

melbresident said:


> Congrats on final invite. When did you submit your documents on liveinmelbourne portal?


Thank you melbresident. My timeline is as below,
Occupation code: 261313 Software Engineer.
ROI submitted: 15th August 2022 with 90 points (85+5)
Pre-invite: 3rd October 2022
Nomination Application submitted: 3rd October 2022
Final invite: 10th October 2022


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

BWEF said:


> Thank you melbresident. My timeline is as below,
> Occupation code: 261313 Software Engineer.
> ROI submitted: 15th August 2022 with 90 points (85+5)
> Pre-invite: 3rd October 2022
> ...


Great.. I was pre-invited on 3rd Oct as well and submitted docs on the same day. Still waiting for the final invite.


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

melbresident said:


> Great.. I was pre-invited on 3rd Oct as well and submitted docs on the same day. Still waiting for the final invite.


Oh. Congratulations to you too for the pre-invite. Your final invite is just around the corner.. get ready to gear up for the work that follows


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Are you guys claiming spouse points?


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

nikag said:


> Are you guys claiming spouse points?


Yes nikag, I did.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

BWEF said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got the invite for 190 VIC. I got my pre-invite on 3rd Oct 2022.
> 
> ...


1. Business 
2. NO for claiming points and YES for related to nominated occupation


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

RDStranger said:


> 1. Business
> 2. NO for claiming points and YES for related to nominated occupation


Thanks a lot RDStranger.

Cheers


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi all,

For the facial image section in the visa application, should we be uploading the picture without specs? Because all other identity documents would be with specs?

Cheers.


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
what is the official way to name the documents for the visa application?


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi @RDStranger @NB ,

Just a few queries regarding documents to submit for final visa application,
1. Birth evidence: Just passport is enough? Passport is one of the options there. My birth certificate has just my 'Given Name' and no surname.
2. For travel document I can give passport but they mentioned that a certified copy of passport is needed. The certified copy as I see its given for almost all the documents. So that means the scanned copies need to get attested?


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

mano_j said:


> Hi @RDStranger @NB ,
> 
> Just a few queries regarding documents to submit for final visa application,
> 1. Birth evidence: Just passport is enough? Passport is one of the options there. My birth certificate has just my 'Given Name' and no surname.
> 2. For travel document I can give passport but they mentioned that a certified copy of passport is needed. The certified copy as I see its given for almost all the documents. So that means the scanned copies need to get attested?


Ignore the certified part, just got a bit confused there


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

Sukanya03 said:


> Hello !
> I already have a visa invite from skillselect for NSW 190 state nomination . However, am more keen to get a Victorian invite. I clarified my intent to Victoria and this is their reply. On one side they are asking me to provide evidence of withdrawal of NSW nomination and on the other side, they are also saying that it still won’t guarantee a nomination by Victoria. I’m in a soup at the moment and need someone to give their two cents on this … thanks !
> 
> 
> ...


In your EOI if you selected NSW and got the invite for that. It means that you also wanted to go to NSW and thus you selected that option right?
So I would suggest that since you have gotten the invite, apply through NSW state for 190 and later after a few years you are free to move anywhere. The good part is that you got the invite, that is what matters! So don't lose the chance for NSW while waiting for VIC, because everyone is applying for the visas. Good luck!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> Hi @RDStranger @NB ,
> 
> Just a few queries regarding documents to submit for final visa application,
> 1. Birth evidence: Just passport is enough? Passport is one of the options there. My birth certificate has just my 'Given Name' and no surname.
> 2. For travel document I can give passport but they mentioned that a certified copy of passport is needed. The certified copy as I see its given for almost all the documents. So that means the scanned copies need to get attested?


Don't worry about certified copies. As long as docs are scanned in colour you are all good.

Regarding birth certificate - Indian folks often just use their 10th school certificate in lieu of birth certificate as it has Date of Birth mentioned in there


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

BWEF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For the facial image section in the visa application, should we be uploading the picture without specs? Because all other identity documents would be with specs?
> 
> Cheers.


Refer to this -









How to Scan Australia PR Photo (189, 190, 491 Visa) - Australia


Australia Visa photo size is 4.5cm x 3.5cm. One color scanned photo for upload to immiaccount. Scan paper photo front & back view separately using smartphone.




www.am22tech.com


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Hi all,
> what is the official way to name the documents for the visa application?


No official guidelines - go as creative you want


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> Don't worry about certified copies. As long as docs are scanned in colour you are all good.
> 
> Regarding birth certificate - Indian folks often just use their 10th school certificate in lieu of birth certificate as it has Date of Birth mentioned in there


Thanks @RDStranger . Since I have given 'Yes' for known by other names, in the documents section they have asked me to provide the document to prove so (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/evidence/Pages/et-h0008.aspx). Only my birth certificate has just my given name and other documents like passport, ids, educational certificate has my full name. So is it fine if I give the answer as 'No' for known by other names/spellings?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> Thanks @RDStranger . Since I have given 'Yes' for known by other names, in the documents section they have asked me to provide the document to prove so (Change of Name, Evidence of). Only my birth certificate has just my given name and other documents like passport, ids, educational certificate has my full name. So is it fine if I give the answer as 'No' for known by other names/spellings?


Answer 'No' and avoid creating such complications anywhere in the application


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> Answer 'No' and avoid creating such complications anywhere in the application


Sure thanks. Yes I will upload my passport and school certificate there as well. Thanks again


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

Just curious if Form 80 and Form 1221 required to be submitted? As I see it the application questions are almost identical to the questions in form 80. Also in the documents attach section I don't see a section where these forms are asked. Am I missing something? In the website though they do ask to complete and provide the forms under 'Character documents' https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#HowTo


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> Just curious if Form 80 and Form 1221 required to be submitted? As I see it the application questions are almost identical to the questions in form 80. Also in the documents attach section I don't see a section where these forms are asked. Am I missing something? In the website though they do ask to complete and provide the forms under 'Character documents' https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#HowTo


These are not mandatory. Case officer may or may not ask for these. Can't hurt to to just fill them up and attach I guess. So just do it


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
I am in the process of logding my visa, and I noticed that there is a change in the process; now I must attach all the documents before the payment and submission. My issue is that I am missing my birth certificate, which I hope to receive in the next two or three weeks. My question is can I submit my application and still attach the birth certificate whenever I obtain it? I don't wish to wait and delay my application.
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Hi all,
> I am in the process of logding my visa, and I noticed that there is a change in the process; now I must attach all the documents before the payment and submission. My issue is that I am missing my birth certificate, which I hope to receive in the next two or three weeks. My question is can I submit my application and still attach the birth certificate whenever I obtain it? I don't wish to wait and delay my application.
> Cheers


No such requirement or process where you can't submit application without attaching docs. 

Just submit application for now, and attach birth certificate (or alternative form) whenever you get it later on. Absolutely fine


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> No such requirement or process where you can't submit application without attaching docs.
> 
> Just submit application for now, and attach birth certificate (or alternative form) whenever you get it later on. Absolutely fine


Are you 100% sure? because the step of attaching documents was before the payment and submission + the interface of Immiaccount is updated now, not what used to be.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Are you 100% sure? because the step of attaching documents was before the payment and submission + the interface of Immiaccount is updated now, not what used to be.


Saying Yes 2nd time


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Saying Yes 2nd time


Thanks mate


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi All,

One query.. In victoria nomination we have to sign the Nomination Conditions Declaration.doc form, this is sent to us when we click on Apply link in Live in melbourne website and digitally sign it and it will be uploaded automatically. We don't need to sign it on printed copy and upload it on the website. My agent is saying that I need to sign it and upload but that step is completed when we click on Apply under Applications.

Thanks & Regards,
Arunesh


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Aspirant26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query.. In victoria nomination we have to sign the Nomination Conditions Declaration.doc form, this is sent to us when we click on Apply link in Live in melbourne website and digitally sign it and it will be uploaded automatically. We don't need to sign it on printed copy and upload it on the website. My agent is saying that I need to sign it and upload but that step is completed when we click on Apply under Applications.
> 
> ...


You don't need to print it. Just sign it digitally.


----------



## Aspirant26 (Feb 16, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> You don't need to print it. Just sign it digitally.


Ok.. thanks


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi @RDStranger @NB,

Just a few questions regarding filling the Form 80 and 1221

Form 80:
1. *Question 6: Do you currently hold citizenship from any country? *- Here they have just asked the date when citizenship was obtained and how it was gained and not which country. This question is followed up by *Question 7: Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country (including dual citizenships and all previous citizenships)? *- Here they have asked the country. So a bit confused here. I need to fill 'YES' for question 6 and 'No' for question 7 right?

2. *Question 11: Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)? -* Since I had my passport reissued due to address change I need to answer this as 'YES' and mention the reason as 'Cancelled due to address change'? I had used the old passport number for EOI

3.* Question 22: Proposed Travel - Why are you travelling to Australia? *- Should I just mention 'To live and work in Australia'?

4. *Question 35: Have you been to Australia before? *- I have been on visitor visa, but one of the fields here is *Place of visa issue. *I checked the grant letter but did not see any place of issue there. I applied from India for Australian visitor visa.

Form 1221
5. *Question 18: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival and date of departure -* Should I just give a date or leave it blank?

6.* Question 20: Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia *- Leave it blank?

7.* Question 21:Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia - *Leave it blank?

8. *Question 47: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia -* Again, leave it blank?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mano_j said:


> Hi @RDStranger @NB,
> 
> Just a few questions regarding filling the Form 80 and 1221
> 
> ...


Hey mate, my response - go with the answers you feel should be the right one based on your understanding. You really don't need hand holding for these so suggest just take the common sense route for answering these


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, my response - go with the answers you feel should be the right one based on your understanding. You really don't need hand holding for these so suggest just take the common sense route for answering these


Thanks @RDStranger , yes most of them are just confirmation. If no one replies then I would have gone ahead with the answers which I had already filled/left blank. But there was one question which I am not sure what I should give. *Question 35: Have you been to Australia before?* Place of issue for visa. Again for this I have filled it as 'Australia' since the place of issue for visa was not mentioned anywhere in the grant letter.


----------



## StuGup (3 mo ago)

Just checking if anybody is still awaiting invite who has received pre-invite on 6th September or before.I am still waiting.


----------



## Mandy2684 (Apr 1, 2020)

Any idea when is victoria doing next invitation round after 3rd of October 2022 ? I am system analyst offshore with 75 points


----------



## Jaigurudev (5 mo ago)

When will the invitation rounds for victoria be conducted? Last I think was October 5...any idea when will the next round be conducted?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

No pattern. First one was August 23. Not sure when after that


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

Jaigurudev said:


> When will the invitation rounds for victoria be conducted? Last I think was October 5...any idea when will the next round be conducted?


23rd August, 6th Sep, 3rd Oct ====> Now 1st nov or 7th Nov?


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> No pattern. First one was August 23. Not sure when after that


Hey buddy, have you lodged your visa application? What is the current status? Still received or any CO contact?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

luisrajen said:


> Hey buddy, have you lodged your visa application? What is the current status? Still received or any CO contact?


Lodged. Same status Received. Waiting patiently and no CO contact


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> Lodged. Same status Received. Waiting patiently and no CO contact


When did you lodge mate? I believe the processing time for 50% of the applicants is 3 months now. Hope you get your grant soon.

Cheers,
Fellow offshore aspirant


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

luisrajen said:


> When did you lodge mate? I believe the processing time for 50% of the applicants is 3 months now. Hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Fellow offshore aspirant


Sep 2. How about you ?


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> Sep 2. How about you ?


Compiling docs, lodging soon. Hopefully by next week as I’m still waiting for my PCC.


----------



## Priyaamies (3 mo ago)

I got my nomination invite as well
Pre invite - Oct 3rd
Nomination invite - Oct 10th
Is PCC required to be uploaded as part of the nomination application or can it be uploaded later?

Side note
1. Anyone here processing PCC for India?
2. Anyone here processing PCC for Singapore?
Any idea how long does these take?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Priyaamies said:


> I got my nomination invite as well
> Pre invite - Oct 3rd
> Nomination invite - Oct 10th
> Is PCC required to be uploaded as part of the nomination application or can it be uploaded later?
> ...


You don't need PCC while submitting and paying for your 190 application. A text box will appear prompting you to write why you can't upload it now. Just write you have applied for it and will upload asap. 
If you are in Aus currently, Indian PCC is taking 45-60 days. Mine took 41 days. Please note that the consulate will keep your passport during this time.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> You don't need PCC while submitting and paying for your 190 application. A text box will appear prompting you to write why you can't upload it now. Just write you have applied for it and will upload asap.
> If you are in Aus currently, Indian PCC is taking 45-60 days. Mine took 41 days. Please note that the consulate will keep your passport during this time.


Do note that if you submit PCC request in person at the VFS centre then they simply take the photocopy and hand the passport back to you.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

RDStranger said:


> Do note that if you submit PCC request in person at the VFS centre then they simply take the photocopy and hand the passport back to you.


Oh I didn't know that. Thanks for knowledge sharing. I just applied via post. There weren't any appointments available at Melbourne otherwise would have opted for in-person.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> Oh I didn't know that. Thanks for knowledge sharing. I just applied via post. There weren't any appointments available at Melbourne otherwise would have opted for in-person.


I literally found this out last week as had to apply for my mum's PCC for sponsored parent visa. Getting a appointment can be tricky yes but best to refresh the online portal few times a day and people do get lucky


----------



## Priyaamies (3 mo ago)

Appreciate your help to clarify the below.

Anyone here filling the form 80?
1. There is not enough space for me to enter my travel history and my employment details

2. The employment details in form 80 should match the one we submitted for ACS? Reason I am asking is that some of my employers couldn't provide the roles & responsibilities letter and I excluded them out from my skills assessment.


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

Priyaamies said:


> Appreciate your help to clarify the below.
> 
> Anyone here filling the form 80?
> 1. There is not enough space for me to enter my travel history and my employment details
> ...


For 1st question,
I have written in the field to refer online visa form for travel history, as the given space in form 80 was not sufficient.
Its an optional form, looks only some CO might ask.


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
I lodged my visa application and still waiting for the processing to start. Do I get an email or message when the CO is assigned to my application?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Saj93 said:


> Hi all,
> I lodged my visa application and still waiting for the processing to start. Do I get an email or message when the CO is assigned to my application?


No, just sit tight


----------



## BWEF (Mar 19, 2020)

Priyaamies said:


> Anyone here filling the form 80?
> 1. There is not enough space for me to enter my travel history and my employment details


For this, I had filled the extra details in the last section of form 80 which is Part T : Additional Information.

You can enter the question number and the question and can start filling the details.


----------



## Savithageorge (Jan 6, 2021)

StuGup said:


> Just checking if anybody is still awaiting invite who has received pre-invite on 6th September or before.I am still waiting.


I got pre invite on Oct 3rd and am waiting for the invite. Have you received it?


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

thaihoangcfc said:


> Got pre-invited today, my details below:
> Occupation: 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
> Points: 100+5
> Claimed: PTE (superior), CCL, PY, 3-year working experience, single and Australian study.
> ...


I got my nomination approved and DHA invitation yesterday (21/10) for this. Submitted my nomination on 14/10.

Pretty quick I would say.


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

Saj93 said:


> Hi all,
> I am in the process of logding my visa, and I noticed that there is a change in the process; now I must attach all the documents before the payment and submission. My issue is that I am missing my birth certificate, which I hope to receive in the next two or three weeks. My question is can I submit my application and still attach the birth certificate whenever I obtain it? I don't wish to wait and delay my application.
> Cheers


Yes, you can attach all the documents you have as of now. Then in 2-3 weeks when you get the birth certificate, you can upload it to the documents. Note that you can add/remove documents before payment. But after that you can only add and not remove the documents. Of course a case officer won't get assigned to you in 2-3 weeks, so it is fine. 
My application is in process and payment is also done, I can easily attach any documents to my application.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

thaihoangcfc said:


> I got my nomination approved and DHA invitation yesterday (21/10) for this. Submitted my nomination on 14/10.
> 
> Pretty quick I would say.


congrats


----------



## Savithageorge (Jan 6, 2021)

Savithageorge said:


> I got pre invite on Oct 3rd and am waiting for the invite. Have you received it?


Got the invitation yesterday. 

Could someone please tell me certified copies of the documents are required or just color copies are fine?
Also, I am waiting for Indian PCC and planning to do medicals after getting the passport. So can I go ahead and submit the application or wait for these documents and submit everything together?
Please advise.


----------



## dsaprajoth (Dec 5, 2019)

Savithageorge said:


> Got the invitation yesterday.
> 
> Could someone please tell me certified copies of the documents are required or just color copies are fine?
> Also, I am waiting for Indian PCC and planning to do medicals after getting the passport. So can I go ahead and submit the application or wait for these documents and submit everything together?
> Please advise.


1. Color scans/photos are fine.
2. You can submit and attach documents later.


----------



## Savithageorge (Jan 6, 2021)

dsaprajoth said:


> 1. Color scans/photos are fine.
> 2. You can submit and attach documents later.


Thank you


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Not selected in today's round either.


----------



## Nillaa (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Apologies if this question is answered before as I am new to this thread, did anyone receive an invitation on later rounds after receiving an email as below? I received an email update on my ROI today.

*We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program. 
Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.*

Thanks.


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Not selected in today's round either.


Is it again that applications with Spouse points given preference?


----------



## natljlp (3 mo ago)

Nillaa said:


> Hi All, Apologies if this question is answered before as I am new to this thread, did anyone receive an invitation on later rounds after receiving an email as below? I received an email update on my ROI today. *We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program. Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.* Thanks.


 I have received the same email and would like to know this as well. Has anyone received this and got an invite shortly after? Or does it not make a difference? Thank you


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

natljlp said:


> I have received the same email and would like to know this as well. Has anyone received this and got an invite shortly after? Or does it not make a difference? Thank you


Doesn't matter at all. I received this fourth time in a row.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

RSP22 said:


> Is it again that applications with Spouse points given preference?


Looks that way, yeah. <sigh>


----------



## JDS_Downunder (9 mo ago)

I also got again this time, 4th one. 80 points for 190, SW Engineer, offshore. God knows when will I get the invite


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Congratulations to those who have received the pre-invite today. Could you all pls share your points, whether spouse points included or not, experience/salary range, so that it gives us an idea of which applications are getting picked?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

JDS_Downunder said:


> I also got again this time, 4th one. 80 points for 190, SW Engineer, offshore. God knows when will I get the invite


@JDS_Downunder -> what is your exp,salary range, spouse points claimed?


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

I got the pre-invite yesterday.
ICT Business analyst offshore
90+5 points 
Spouse - Environmental Engineer, 10 points.

How much time it will take roughly to get the grant if anyone can tell me?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> I got the pre-invite yesterday.
> ICT Business analyst offshore
> 90+5 points
> Spouse - Environmental Engineer, 10 points.
> ...


Hey!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I remember you mentioning that inspite of having spouse points you weren't invited. This invite you received is inspirational for me, gives me hope to hang in there. 

Once again, congratulations friend and happy for you 😊😊


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

JDS_Downunder said:


> I also got again this time, 4th one. 80 points for 190, SW Engineer, offshore. God knows when will I get the invite


Hang in there buddy. Don't worry and don't forget to pray!!! I'm in the same boat, 90 + 5 points, software engineer, single status, off shore from Singapore. 

Hope we can congratulate each other in one of the upcoming rounds 😊 👍


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Hey!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I remember you mentioning that inspite of having spouse points you weren't invited. This invite you received is inspirational for me, gives me hope to hang in there.
> 
> Once again, congratulations friend and happy for you 😊😊


Thank you friend


----------



## Farrukh.. (3 mo ago)

Hi all
I recently got VIC preinvite.
I realised my Naati is expired.
I have upated my EOI.
My points are 90+5 without NAATI.
Should I proceed with submitting documents for nomination?

thank you


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Farrukh.. said:


> Hi all
> I recently got VIC preinvite.
> I realised my Naati is expired.
> I have upated my EOI.
> ...


Did you get the invite after EOI update or before? Basically, what I mean is was your points score 90+5 when you got the pre-invite or 95+5 - also if you can provide update on whether you claimed spouse points or not - it will be useful for us in the forum to have an estimate. Thanks!


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Hang in there buddy. Don't worry and don't forget to pray!!! I'm in the same boat, 90 + 5 points, software engineer, single status, off shore from Singapore.
> 
> Hope we can congratulate each other in one of the upcoming rounds 😊 👍


Hey friend, I have 80+ 5 for Analyst Programmer, Is that enough for 190 Vic? I already apply for 491 Vic.

Applying EOI for both 190 and 491 is that a bad practice?


----------



## vm.nath (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi... Sorry for the noob question. Where do I go to see when the next selection round for VIC is going to be? I looked up liveinmelbourne site, but not sure where exactly I need to see. Thank you for your help and appreciate taking time for my question.


----------



## Farrukh.. (3 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Did you get the invite after EOI update or before? Basically, what I mean is was your points score 90+5 when you got the pre-invite or 95+5 - also if you can provide update on whether you claimed spouse points or not - it will be useful for us in the forum to have an estimate. Thanks!


I received pre-invite before EOI update. (95+5)
I’m single, 10 points for that.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Farrukh.. said:


> I received pre-invite before EOI update. (95+5)
> I’m single, 10 points for that.


Ah okie.. I'd still go ahead and provide the documents. Doesn't hurt to try. 😊


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

isharawlc93 said:


> Hey friend, I have 80+ 5 for Analyst Programmer, Is that enough for 190 Vic? I already apply for 491 Vic.
> 
> Applying EOI for both 190 and 491 is that a bad practice?


Hey, I'm not sure if the points are enough but if you have an invitation for another visa pathway I believe you should take it. One in hand is better than two in the bush 😊 Just my thoughts. EOI for two visa category is not at all forbidden though 😊👍


----------



## Nillaa (Apr 22, 2014)

vm.nath said:


> Hi... Sorry for the noob question. Where do I go to see when the next selection round for VIC is going to be? I looked up liveinmelbourne site, but not sure where exactly I need to see. Thank you for your help and appreciate taking time for my question.


Hey, it is not published anywhere officially, you could expect the next round around first to second week of November, but hard to guess the exact date.


----------



## Nillaa (Apr 22, 2014)

isharawlc93 said:


> Hey friend, I have 80+ 5 for Analyst Programmer, Is that enough for 190 Vic? I already apply for 491 Vic.
> 
> Applying EOI for both 190 and 491 is that a bad practice?


Of course it is not.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

I recently got a pre-invite from Victoria for 190 Visa. Below are the details:
Analyst Programmer
Location: Melbourne, Victoria
Points: 90 (Without State)

Need you urgent help regarding the below queries...!!!!

1. I got promotion in my Company but my roles and responsibilities are the same as my last designation. My ACS assessment was done till my last designation only and so, I didn't update my latest designation in EOI. Now, the points in my EOI have increased and I have also received Victorian pre-invite 190. Will this impact the approval of my pre-invite and can I update my EOI to include the latest designation now ??
Do I need to go for ACS re-assessment ??

*(NOTE:* My ACS is still valid for 8 months and the visa subclass for my previous and current designation is same *i.e* Analyst Programmer).

2. The points in the Victoria pre invite is mentioned as 85 and I received it on 26th October. However, in my EOI, the points got increased to 90 due to completion of 3 years of experience at onshore.
So do I need to inform the the Victorian immigration department of this difference or is it fine ?

3. I submitted my nomination application already and provided my Indian provident fund statement in the superannuation section. Can I still attach the Certificate of Coverage as I am not getting superannuation in Australia ?

4.I wrongly answered as NO for the question “If I am employed at the time of receiving the invite for nomination application.”
However, I realised my mistake and I have raised a query via LiveinMelbourne website and asked for the correction in my nomination application.
Do I need to do anything else. I mean, even my Company Employment Proof reflects the same so should I be worried about this mistake.

5. For the Position Description document, I have received a document from my company on the letterhead. However, it is quite brief and just talks about 5-6 of my key responsibilities.
So should I provide my Resume/CV additionally. 

Thank you in advance..!!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Aditya_kr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got a pre-invite from Victoria for 190 Visa. Below are the details:
> Analyst Programmer
> ...


1. Yes, you can and you should update your EOI, and No you don't need a new ACS assessment
2. No
3. Yes, attach the coverage certificate
4. Why make such a mistake in the first place?, and No you don't need to anything else right now. Wait for Vic Immi team to get back to you
5. Provide both documents


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Farrukh.. said:


> Hi all
> I recently got VIC preinvite.
> I realised my Naati is expired.
> I have upated my EOI.
> ...


Why let your documents expire in first place? The VIC invites had been sent since Aug/Sep22 now so you had plenty of time to be in 'Alert' mode

You are playing with fire. You received invite at 95+5 points and now you have updated EOI and new points are 90+5. Yes this is an issue. Contact VIC Immi team and wait for their response. The other alternative is to submit application at 90+5 points and take your chances. It's your call


----------



## Farrukh.. (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Why let your documents expire in first place? The VIC invites had been sent since Aug/Sep22 now so you had plenty of time to be in 'Alert' mode
> 
> You are playing with fire. You received invite at 95+5 points and now you have updated EOI and new points are 90+5. Yes this is an issue. Contact VIC Immi team and wait for their response. The other alternative is to submit application at 90+5 points and take your chances. It's your call


Thank you for your reply.
Does this mean that if I do get my nomination approved now (because I have updated my EOI before getting the invitation in skill select) I should proceed with the application submission ?

thank you


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Farrukh.. said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Does this mean that if I do get my nomination approved now (because I have updated my EOI before getting the invitation in skill select) I should proceed with the application submission ?
> 
> thank you


If state approves your nomination at new point score then the final skill-select invite will come at that new score, so why would you not proceed with your application? I don't understand your question


----------



## vm.nath (Mar 20, 2012)

Nillaa said:


> Hey, it is not published anywhere officially, you could expect the next round around first to second week of November, but hard to guess the exact date.


Thank you very much...


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

Need your help regarding the below queries.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

*Details: *

Location: Onshore(Melbourne, Victoria).
Role: Analyst Programmer
Points: 90 ( without state)
Current visa : 482

I recently received pre invite from Victoria on 27th-Oct and I submitted my application on 28-Oct.
Now, I have received a job offer from another company in Melbourne.

*Queries :*

1. Any estimate how much time it is taking to get pre -invite approval from Victoria currently.

2. What are the steps I will need to take if I move to the next company before my nomination application (pre-invite) from Victoria is approved. Do I need to update my EOI and inform Victorian migration department as well along with ACS-Reassessment ?

3. Also, What happens if I received my pre-invite approval and I file my 190 visa and then I join the new company. In this case, do I need to get ACS Re-assessment done and inform the DHA of my job switch. And any other steps which I will need to follow.

4. Can I Contact LiveinMelbourne and ask them to expedite my nomination approval as I have another job offer and want to file my 190 visa before I move jobs (P.S I know its a dumb question, but just wanted to clarify )


Note: The new company will transfer my existing 482 visa and they cannot wait for my final 190 visa to be granted as I think it will take some time to arrive.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Aditya_kr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help regarding the below queries.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Hey congratulations on the pre invitation! Can you let us know if you have spouse points or are you applying as single? 

Answers to your questions:

1. It's case basis - some got it overnight while some are waiting since three weeks.
2. I think it is okay as long as your salary does not fall below the details you specified at the time of pre invitation as it is an important consideration for onshore applicants. No need of reassessment unless you are claiming points. I think at the time of 190 visa application you'll need to mention current employment but not required to reassess in my opinion.
3. Nothing else.
4. You can ask, doesn't hurt to but honestly that isn't a criteria for expediting the process 😀😛


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Hey congratulations on the pre invitation! Can you let us know if you have spouse points or are you applying as single?
> 
> Answers to your questions:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick response. I applied as a single applicant.

For point number 2, The new company is offering more salary. 
But, do I need to update my EOI to include the new company details and then select Yes for not related to nominated occupation.(BTW, the role in the new company is also in the nominated occupation).


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Aditya_kr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help regarding the below queries.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


1). Around 6--8 weeks has been the recent pattern
2). Email VIC team with your job contract, and update EOI, no ACS re-assessment required
3). You can simply notify DOHA or even if you don't it' fine as changing jobs is not a major change. Again no ACS re-assessment required
4). No


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

youme2011 said:


> Hey congratulations on the pre invitation! Can you let us know if you have spouse points or are you applying as single?
> 
> Answers to your questions:
> 
> ...


Point 2 - That's incorrect info. Still no requirement of reassessment even if claiming points for new job. Cheers


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Point 2 - That's incorrect info. Still no requirement of reassessment even if claiming points for new job. Cheers


Thank you so much for the quick help.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

RDStranger said:


> Point 2 - That's incorrect info. Still no requirement of reassessment even if claiming points for new job. Cheers


Hey Thanks for the correction !!


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Farrukh.. said:


> I received pre-invite before EOI update. (95+5)
> I’m single, 10 points for that.


Hey can you also let us all know what is your ANZSCO - have you applied as an analyst programmer or a software engineer?


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> Hey can you also let us all know what is your ANZSCO - have you applied as an analyst programmer or a software engineer?


I applied as Analyst Programmer. ANZCode - 261311


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Aditya_kr said:


> I applied as Analyst Programmer. ANZCode - 261311


@Farrukh.. - Can you also please let us know your ANZSCO. Thank you!


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

Farrukh.. said:


> I received pre-invite before EOI update. (95+5)
> I’m single, 10 points for that.


May I know the point breakdown, please?


----------



## michel.mounir (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone.

I am having my ROI submitted for Victorina state nomination 190. Engineering technologist with a positive skills assessment - Applying onshore - having a job in Melbourne that matches my skills assessment. My score is 80+5. Do you guys have any idea what is the current cut off points for Invitations ? Are there any chances or I must work to increase my score ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Farrukh.. (3 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> @Farrukh.. - Can you also please let us know your ANZSCO. Thank you!


Engineering technologist 233914


----------



## Farrukh.. (3 mo ago)

isharawlc93 said:


> May I know the point breakdown, please?


Age: 30
Pte: 20
Qualifications: 15+5
Work experience: 5
Professional year: 5
Single: 10


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi All,
I just wanted to ask, whoever have paid the visa application fees, is there any tax or charges other than 4240 AUD(primary) + 2120 AUD(secondary) ?

TIA.


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi All,
> I just wanted to ask, whoever have paid the visa application fees, is there any tax or charges other than 4240 AUD(primary) + 2120 AUD(secondary) ?
> 
> TIA.


I believe there is. If you use credit card, there will be a surcharge of AUD 89.04. I paid AUD 6449.04 for both me and partner.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi All,
> I just wanted to ask, whoever have paid the visa application fees, is there any tax or charges other than 4240 AUD(primary) + 2120 AUD(secondary) ?
> 
> TIA.


Just the normal debit/credit card surcharge of top of this


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks @luisrajen for the reply!


luisrajen said:


> I believe there is. If you use credit card, there will be a surcharge of AUD 89.04. I paid AUD 6449.04 for both me and partner.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks @RDStranger for the reply!


RDStranger said:


> Just the normal debit/credit card surcharge of top of this


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi All,
> I just wanted to ask, whoever have paid the visa application fees, is there any tax or charges other than 4240 AUD(primary) + 2120 AUD(secondary) ?
> 
> TIA.


Did you receive your grant. How much time was taken to receive grant from the date you receive an invite?


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi Sumit,
I did not receive the grant or invite, waiting for it. 



Sumit Mukoo said:


> Did you receive your grant. How much time was taken to receive grant from the date you receive an invite?


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi All,

1. Do we get any notification/mail if the VIC 190 ROI nomination is not approved?
2. Is there a maximum time frame till when we should wait to get nomination approval/rejection?

TIA.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Amaira28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. Do we get any notification/mail if the VIC 190 ROI nomination is not approved?
> 2. Is there a maximum time frame till when we should wait to get nomination approval/rejection?
> ...


12 weeks max for final approval once you submit application post ROI selection.


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks @RDStranger !


RDStranger said:


> 12 weeks max for final approval once you submit application post ROI selection.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

I have received invite from skill select for 190 NSW on 17th October. However, I don't plan to use this invite. 
Do I need to do anything from end like withdraw the application or let it be there for two months and let it expire ?
Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> I have received invite from skill select for 190 NSW on 17th October. However, I don't plan to use this invite.
> Do I need to do anything from end like withdraw the application or let it be there for two months and let it expire ?
> Appreciate your inputs.


Any specific reason for this?


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> Any specific reason for this?


Change in situation that is leading to reduce in points. (planning to get married and will no longer eligible for single points).


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

Just had one query.
Once Victoria approves the 190 state nomination application (pre-invite), are there still chances of not getting the link in Skillselect to apply for 190 visa ?

Basically, is there any additional step between getting the pre-invite approval from Victoria and getting the link from DIBP to file the 190 visa and how much time it takes from pre-invite approval to getting the link from DIBP to file the 190 visa?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

Aditya_kr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just had one query.
> Once Victoria approves the 190 state nomination application (pre-invite), are there still chances of not getting the link in Skillselect to apply for 190 visa ?
> ...


@Aditya_kr There is not additional step, once you get the Vic nomination approval, you will get another email from skill select almost immediately to lodge the application. Login to skill select and you will now have an apply button against the EOI for which you got the nomination approved. 

Good luck! Cheers


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

mano_j said:


> @Aditya_kr There is not additional step, once you get the Vic nomination approval, you will get another email from skill select almost immediately to lodge the application. Login to skill select and you will now have an apply button against the EOI for which you got the nomination approved.
> 
> Good luck! Cheers


Thank you so much Manoj.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Thank you so much Manoj. Also, if possible, can you please share the complete list of documents required for filing the final 190 visa application in skillselect.


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

Aditya_kr said:


> Thank you so much Manoj. Also, if possible, can you please share the complete list of documents required for filing the final 190 visa application in skillselect.


Once you reach the end of the lodgement (i.e) before submission of the application, you will be asked to submit a list of documents. Some of the documents asked to submit will also vary depending on what you will be filling in the application. So you can first fill in the application and have a look at the attach documents section once you reach the end of the application.

Need to attach the documents supporting your claims you made in EOI. You can look over here under 'Gather your documents' https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190

Cheers


----------



## Rahgan (2 mo ago)

Hi All, 

Has anyone got the final invite after the last pre-invite that was on 26th October.

Thanks.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Rahgan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got the final invite after the last pre-invite that was on 26th October.
> 
> Thanks.


Nopes, I got pre-invite on 26th October and submitted nomination application on 28th October. Still waiting for the final invite


----------



## Rahgan (2 mo ago)

Aditya_kr said:


> Nopes, I got pre-invite on 26th October and submitted nomination application on 28th October. Still waiting for the final invite


Thanks for your response.
Same for me. As I was going through the posts, last time people got the final invites in one day, or maximum by a week or two. So was curious what is the current situation.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Rahgan said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Same for me. As I was going through the posts, last time people got the final invites in one day, or maximum by a week or two. So was curious what is the current situation.


I guess that was because people requested for priority processing due to expiry of documents.

lets wait and see if someone else got it or not.


----------



## Ankit92 (2 mo ago)

Aditya_kr said:


> I guess that was because people requested for priority processing due to expiry of documents.
> 
> lets wait and see if someone else got it or not.


----------



## ritikagoel0508 (2 mo ago)

Hey, is there anyone having information about someone getting 190 visa for Enrolled Nurse profession


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Gunnidhi said:


> Change in situation that is leading to reduce in points. (planning to get married and will no longer eligible for single points).


You do realise the points are locked when you get the invite. My cousin got the 190 grant in 20 days flat just yesterday and no conditions attached.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> You do realise the points are locked when you get the invite. My cousin got the 190 grant in 20 days flat just yesterday and no conditions attached.


Yes, age, PTE, experience, Naati points get locked at the time of invite but your relationship point don't get locked at the time of invite. Those points are assessed at the time when case officer is assessing your application. I would say your cousin got lucky that he got grant in 20 days. Never seen grant this quick.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Rahgan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got the final invite after the last pre-invite that was on 26th October.
> 
> Thanks.


Waiting for it. Please let me know when you get it.


----------



## ramram (4 mo ago)

Hello friends. Today, I got approval from Victorian government to apply for 190 visa. Pre-invite was on October 23. My wife (main applicant) was going to drop points soon because of age criteria. We requested faster processing and lucky for us, they approved. 

Below are the details for the ones interested: 
Developer Programmer (261312). 90+5 points. Offshore.

Based on my experience here's what I advise fellow aspirants. Hang in there. You will get the call soon. Victoria is the best option for you right now, especially if you are offshore, compared to other states that is. They are serious about IT occupations for sure. Genuine requests will be considered and processed fast. 

If I have any questions regarding final application/documents, I'll post it here. I am hoping that someone will help.

I know that some of you that have applied have formed a WhatsApp group. Would you be kind enough to add me please? 

Good luck to all of you. Thanks.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

ramram said:


> Hello friends. Today, I got approval from Victorian government to apply for 190 visa. Pre-invite was on October 23. My wife (main applicant) was going to drop points soon because of age criteria. We requested faster processing and lucky for us, they approved.
> 
> Below are the details for the ones interested:
> Developer Programmer (261312). 90+5 points. Offshore.
> ...


Congratulations. 
when did you guys submit the nomination application? 
Have you got the email from DOHA that the link in skillselect is enabled now to file for the final 190 visa ?


----------



## ramram (4 mo ago)

Aditya_kr said:


> Congratulations.
> when did you guys submit the nomination application?
> Have you got the email from DOHA that the link in skillselect is enabled now to file for the final 190 visa ?


Nomination - Did you mean EOI? That was sometime in August, just before submitting ROI. Don't think earlier EOI dates matter that much. It's the states criteria more or less that takes precedence. Yes, we got the email from DOHA. We have 60 days now!


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

mano_j said:


> Hi @RDStranger @NB,
> 
> Just a few questions regarding filling the Form 80 and 1221
> 
> ...


I would suggest not to take too many suggestions from people on forums because most of these are legal questions which can be answered best by you. If you are unsure of a lot of things, research it thoroughly and if you still can't find the answer, it is best to go through an agent. 
The purpose of this forum is to guide each other for their applications if they are stuck in something, best not to take legal advices from here because in the end you'll be responsible.


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

waqas180 said:


> I would suggest not to take too many suggestions from people on forums because most of these are legal questions which can be answered best by you. If you are unsure of a lot of things, research it thoroughly and if you still can't find the answer, it is best to go through an agent.
> The purpose of this forum is to guide each other for their applications if they are stuck in something, best not to take legal advices from here because in the end you'll be responsible.


Some of the questions was a bit confusing which is why I posted here before submitting. Anyways answered what I felt was right/made sense kept it ready to submit if the CO do request for them. 
Thanks


----------



## Rahgan (2 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Waiting for it. Please let me know when you get it.


Hi,
Yes, I got the final invite too on 10th November. And also the email from DOHA to apply for visa. So 60 days now for the same.

Also I need help in one query, if anyone in this forum can help it would be great.
1. I have filed the EOI with me as the main applicant and also have included my spouse as the secondary applicant. EOI was filed in May 2022. Currently we are expecting a child in next 2 months, and no information about same have been given by us either on EOI or ROI. So please let us know if anyone has information when to provide information to DOHA and also include the child in the visa application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Rahgan said:


> Hi,
> Yes, I got the final invite too on 10th November. And also the email from DOHA to apply for visa. So 60 days now for the same.
> 
> Also I need help in one query, if anyone in this forum can help it would be great.
> ...


Congratulations. When did you get the preinvite ?


----------



## Rahgan (2 mo ago)

Aditya_kr said:


> Congratulations. When did you get the preinvite ?


Thank you.
Pre-Invite was on 26th October.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Rahgan said:


> Thank you.
> Pre-Invite was on 26th October.


Did you request for priority processing and on how many points bro?


----------



## Rahgan (2 mo ago)

Aditya_kr said:


> Did you request for priority processing and on how many points bro?


No. Did not request for priority. Point were 80 + 5 . ANZSCO Code 261313 (So􀌞ware Engineer).


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Rahgan said:


> No. Did not request for priority. Point were 80 + 5 . ANZSCO Code 261313 (So􀌞ware Engineer).


Are you currently in Australia or Offshore? Partner points claimed?


----------



## Rahgan (2 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Are you currently in Australia or Offshore? Partner points claimed?


Offshore. Yes partner points claimed.


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

Rahgan said:


> Offshore. Yes partner points claimed.


Hi Rahgan, Congratulations!
What was your points breakup like? Also how long after submitting the ROI did you get your pre-invite?


----------



## karanexpat (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi
Any chances of Victoria 190 invitation at 80+5 points, Civil Engineer with level 2 job


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Rahgan said:


> Hi,
> Yes, I got the final invite too on 10th November. And also the email from DOHA to apply for visa. So 60 days now for the same.
> 
> Also I need help in one query, if anyone in this forum can help it would be great.
> ...


Thanks for informing. I got the preinvite on 26th October. But, I submitted the documents on 1st of November. When did submit yours?


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi All,

Can we create immi account before itself or we should create it only after we get an invite? 
If yes, how does the invite get linked to your already created immi account?

Thanks


----------



## mano_j (Aug 5, 2021)

Amaira28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we create immi account before itself or we should create it only after we get an invite?
> If yes, how does the invite get linked to your already created immi account?
> ...


@Amaira28 Its not mandatory that you need to have a immi account before getting the invite. Once you get the invite there will be a button to lodge visa application in your skill select account. Clicking on the button will take you to the immi account login where you can login to an existing account or create a new account there itself. So its your choice you can create an account before hand or create it when you get the invite to lodge.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


Congratulations


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

ankur31 said:


> Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


Congratulations brother


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vicky.spore said:


> Congratulations


hmmmm


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

when is the next 190 round guys ?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

ankur31 said:


> Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


Congratulations bro!!! 😊


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


Are there any conditions attached with your grant ?


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks @mano_j for the clarification!



mano_j said:


> @Amaira28 Its not mandatory that you need to have a immi account before getting the invite. Once you get the invite there will be a button to lodge visa application in your skill select account. Clicking on the button will take you to the immi account login where you can login to an existing account or create a new account there itself. So its your choice you can create an account before hand or create it when you get the invite to lodge.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Gunnidhi said:


> Are there any conditions attached with your grant ?


Nope. No conditions.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


Congratulations @ankur31 . Happy for your grant !
We both received invite same day. All docs were uploaded on Sep-2 lodgement day and medicals cleared on Sep-15. Since We're offshore, the wait might be more


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

ratheeshpd said:


> Congratulations @ankur31 . Happy for your grant !
> We both received invite same day. All docs were uploaded on Sep-2 lodgement day and medicals cleared on Sep-15. Since We're offshore, the wait might be more


I don't think there is any logic really. People try to find possible priorities - spouse vs single, onshore vs offshore, etc. But I sometimes feel it's just random. Hopefully you will get yours soon. I feel they are processing new applications really fast - as per current processing times listed on their page - 50% in 3 months. Otherwise, people from even 2020 are waiting.


----------



## Rahgan (2 mo ago)

stan.samm said:


> Hi Rahgan, Congratulations!
> What was your points breakup like? Also how long after submitting the ROI did you get your pre-invite?


Hi, 
Points break down : -
Age : 30
English Language : 10
Educational Qualification : 15
Nominated Occupation : 15
Partner Qualifications : 10
State Nomination : 5

ROI applied was in August, and Pre-Invite received on 26th October.


----------



## Rahgan (2 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Thanks for informing. I got the preinvite on 26th October. But, I submitted the documents on 1st of November. When did submit yours?


I submitted mine on 28th October.


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi All ,
I got my wife's skill assesment result now. What is the process to update the ROI ?
Do I need to withdraw the existing one and apply new one with the changes as in earlier ROI I claim 5 points of english only and not 10 points for spouse points?

Thanks for reply,
Pavan


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> Congratulations @ankur31 . Happy for your grant !
> We both received invite same day. All docs were uploaded on Sep-2 lodgement day and medicals cleared on Sep-15. Since We're offshore, the wait might be more


Hang in there, we are in the same boat


----------



## MissionOZIND (4 mo ago)

Hi, I lodged for SC 190 Visa (Victoria) on 3rd Sep 2022. Thereafter, i have applied for Tourist Visa SC600 as well on 11-Nov-2022. Tourist Visa was granted in 6 Days i.e 17-Nov 2022.

As I am still awaiting a decision on my SC190 Visa, do I need to provide a notification of change stating the grant of a Tourist Visa?

Is it recommended?


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Received a pre-invite from today for Mech Eng.


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Good day.
Once we receive pre invite from VIC for 190, if claiming spouse points, should we also submit spouse English & assessment documents on Liv In Mel portal or only applicant will suffice?

Thanks


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

Got pre-invite today for Software Engineer 105 points
How long on average for me to receive SillSelect invite after submitting application in LiveInMelbourne?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Got pre-invite today for Software Engineer 105 points
> How long on average for me to receive SillSelect invite after submitting application in LiveInMelbourne?


Congratulations. Can you please tell us your points breakdown and whether applying as single or married.


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Did anyone receive ROI update email today.. Last month I received one, but not today....




ROI update​



Dear XYZ,
We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program. 
Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.
Unless the information provided in your ROI has changed, there is no need to withdraw this ROI. 
We will continue to select ROIs throughout the year. If your ROI is selected, we will send you an email immediately. 
Selection for Victorian visa nomination is a highly competitive process.​


----------



## michel.mounir (2 mo ago)

Moonshapedcake said:


> Received a pre-invite from today for Mech Eng.


Could you please tell the points breakdown ? 

Thanks


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

RSP22 said:


> Did anyone receive ROI update email today.. Last month I received one, but not today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also did not receive generic email, i used to receive with my last ROI.


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Got pre-invite today for Software Engineer 105 points
> How long on average fo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Got pre-invite today for Software Engineer 105 points
> How long on average for me to receive SillSelect invite after submitting application in LiveInMelbourne?


Congratulations ! You can expect Invite in 1 day to 3 weeks time.


----------



## JDS_Downunder (9 mo ago)

Got the invite pre-invite today, 85+5 points, offshore, Software engineer. Congratulations to all who got the invite today.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes same here, I did not receive this mail today, I used to receive in previous rounds.
I was wondering whats the reason.
Actually I had withdrawn my ROI due to expiry of skill assessment and once I received ACS letter I put new ROI.
I thought may be my new ROI was not assessed. 



RSP22 said:


> Did anyone receive ROI update email today.. Last month I received one, but not today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi @AussieDJ , Congrats on receiving your invite!
Are you offshore? 



AussieDJ said:


> Good day.
> Once we receive pre invite from VIC for 190, if claiming spouse points, should we also submit spouse English & assessment documents on Liv In Mel portal or only applicant will suffice?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Ruth_G said:


> Yes same here, I did not receive this mail today, I used to receive in previous rounds.
> I was wondering whats the reason.
> Actually I had withdrawn my ROI due to expiry of skill assessment and once I received ACS letter I put new ROI.
> I thought may be my new ROI was not assessed.


I also had to withdraw existing ROI and created a new ROI on 20th Nov.


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

RSP22 said:


> I also had to withdraw existing ROI and created a new ROI on 20th Nov.


Look like they have considered only the ROIs which have created before 1 Nov. May be next month, they will consider Nov's ROI.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

I submitted ROI on Oct 31st. But may be they would have considered ROIs till particular date only. 



vicky.spore said:


> Look like they have considered only the ROIs which have created before 1 Nov. May be next month, they will consider Nov's ROI.


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

HI guys. Is there a forum to follow up for visa 189 processing times. I received 190 visa invite but later I also received 189 at 75 points. Just want to keep in touch with other members who are in the 189 visa boat.
Thanks.


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi @AussieDJ , Congrats on receiving your invite!
> Are you offshore?


 Hey, yes, offshore


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

youme2011 said:


> Congratulations. Can you please tell us your points breakdown and whether applying as single or married.


Points break down : -
Age : 30
English Language : 20
Educational Qualification + Aus study : 20
work exp : 10
Single : 10
State Nomination : 5
PY: 5
CCL: 5


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

Received preinvite today 95+5 software engineer offshore.Congrats all who has received and all the best to others.
Spouse points claimed -10


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

michel.mounir said:


> Could you please tell the points breakdown ?
> 
> Thanks


Mechanical engineer - offshore

Age : 25
English : 20
Education: 20
work exp : 10
Partner : 5
CCL: 5

Won't be using it as received 189 invite a month earlier


----------



## JDS_Downunder (9 mo ago)

My spouse received 491 Family sponsored invite in April, and the application is still in process (visa not yet granted). Meanwhile today I got pre invite mail from Victoria, should I mention this thing while filling the nomination form? Anyone having similar case?


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

JDS_Downunder said:


> Got the invite pre-invite today, 85+5 points, offshore, Software engineer. Congratulations to all who got the invite today.


Hi Congratulations, could you share your points breakdown?


----------



## amolsood (2 mo ago)

pawansomani said:


> Received preinvite today 95+5 software engineer offshore.Congrats all who has received and all the best to others.
> Spouse points claimed -10


Congratulations! 👏
I'm new on this platform and wanted to know about your experience throughout.

I am still researching ways to get to Australia as a permanent resident. I came across a few options, and Visa 190 looks promising. Also, I did my points calculation via their provided points calculator and had 85+5 points as the result. I was curious to know about your journey:

1. How much time did it take you to through the process, since the first step? So far, I have seen it takes approx 2-3 years for the full process.
2. Are 90 points enough to even dream about getting into Australia as a PR via 190 these days? Any people you came across on the platform who had these enough points to get their PR Visas?
3. Any recommended guides, forums, or channels which I shall checkout to follow the process end to end.

Any help on this will be appreciated, as I am looking to start a new journey 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amolsood (2 mo ago)

JDS_Downunder said:


> Got the invite pre-invite today, 85+5 points, offshore, Software engineer. Congratulations to all who got the invite today.


Congratulations! 👏
I'm new on this platform and wanted to know about your experience throughout.

I am still researching ways to get to Australia as a permanent resident. I came across a few options, and Visa 190 looks promising. Also, I did my points calculation via their provided points calculator and had 85+5 points as the result. I was curious to know about your journey:

1. How much time did it take you to through the grant, since the first step? So far, I have seen it takes approx 2-3 years for the full process.
2. Any recommended help, guides, forums, or channels which I shall checkout to follow the process end to end.

Any help on this will be appreciated, as I am looking to start a new journey 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

amolsood said:


> Congratulations! 👏
> I'm new on this platform and wanted to know about your experience throughout.
> 
> I am still researching ways to get to Australia as a permanent resident. I came across a few options, and Visa 190 looks promising. Also, I did my points calculation via their provided points calculator and had 85+5 points as the result. I was curious to know about your journey:
> ...


Hi ,
I didnt get the grant got the pre invite.
1. You can go through some of the initial threads in this forum for overview. 
There is lot of information provided. 
The overall process won't take much time if you have the skill assessment and English test result ready. 
Do check the initial threads from NB . All the best


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

ratheeshpd said:


> Congratulations @ankur31 . Happy for your grant !
> We both received invite same day. All docs were uploaded on Sep-2 lodgement day and medicals cleared on Sep-15. Since We're offshore, the wait might be more


Same round offshore waiting here. 
Medical done on Sep-12,
Visa lodged on Sep-19.

I submitted a Form80 with an expected departure date on April 2023. Not quit sure whether this will affect my visa processing time. Hopefully I could get my grant by then.


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

RSP22 said:


> Did anyone receive ROI update email today.. Last month I received one, but not today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same boat mate..!!! Al


Ruth_G said:


> I submitted ROI on Oct 31st. But may be they would have considered ROIs till particular date only.


I feel that's not the case as i have not done any changes but i have not got such mail which i used to get. Seems they are stopping such updates.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

rajeevranjan said:


> Same boat mate..!!! Al
> 
> I feel that's not the case as i have not done any changes but i have not got such mail which i used to get. Seems they are stopping such updates.


I got to know that there're having troubles sending mails to Gmail addresses. Is anyone on any other mail server and received the update email yesterday on the pre invite?


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Was this gmail issue reported only for people who did not get pre invites or for people who got pre invites also?



youme2011 said:


> I got to know that there're having troubles sending mails to Gmail addresses. Is anyone on any other mail server and received the update email yesterday on the pre invite?


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

Just got pre-invite yesterday  

OFFSHORE
Occupation: Retail Pharmacist
Points: 75
EOI & ROI: 10 November 2022

How long do you guys think should I expect before getting the final invite after submitting documents?


----------



## Shri_1603 (Mar 11, 2019)

What we need to answer this question?
Have you made an application or to be nominated by any other state ?
As I have applied for NSW as well in skill select ?
Does it matter if we said yes or No ? Means on approval of pre invite?


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

prograceing said:


> Just got pre-invite yesterday
> 
> OFFSHORE
> Occupation: Retail Pharmacist
> ...


Mine came less than 24 hours after submitting application on LiveInMelbourne!!! Hope you get yours quick too.


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Mine came less than 24 hours after submitting application on LiveInMelbourne!!! Hope you get yours quick too.


Wow, that's very fast! May I know your occupation?

I hope I get mine soon too!

Also, I have a pending 407 application. If ever this gets approved and I still cant lodge 190 very soon, can I still lodge for 190 onshore even if I was invited offshore?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

pawansomani said:


> What we need to answer this question?
> Have you made an application or to be nominated by any other state ?
> As I have applied for NSW as well in skill select ?
> Does it matter if we said yes or No ? Means on approval of pre invite?


No if you haven't been invited by any other state


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

prograceing said:


> Wow, that's very fast! May I know your occupation?
> 
> I hope I get mine soon too!
> 
> Also, I have a pending 407 application. If ever this gets approved and I still cant lodge 190 very soon, can I still lodge for 190 onshore even if I was invited offshore?


If you are onshore and your current visa allows you to apply then yes you can apply for 190


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ruth_G said:


> Was this gmail issue reported only for people who did not get pre invites or for people who got pre invites also?


Looks like it was only for the automatic replies being sent. The pre invites weren't affected I believe (but how would we know coz they'd believe that they weren't invited since the mail didn't come!) 

But, today I got the email and so I believe the issue is sorted with the server. Anyone got anything today?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

JDS_Downunder said:


> Got the invite pre-invite today, 85+5 points, offshore, Software engineer. Congratulations to all who got the invite today.


Congratulations..Could you pls share your points split..was there any increase in your point recently?


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Has anyone received a pre invite approval from victoria for 190 ?
Pre invite date being 26th october and located onshore .
I received pre invite on 26 th october, filed nomination application on 28th october but haven’t yet received the approval from Victoria to proceed ahead.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes, even I got the ROI update email today.



youme2011 said:


> Looks like it was only for the automatic replies being sent. The pre invites weren't affected I believe (but how would we know coz they'd believe that they weren't invited since the mail didn't come!)
> 
> But, today I got the email and so I believe the issue is sorted with the server. Anyone got anything today?


----------



## michel.mounir (2 mo ago)

Ruth_G said:


> Yes, even I got the ROI update email today.


Same, got it today


----------



## StuGup (3 mo ago)

Has any Offshore applicant received the VISA grant yet ? I saw on a FB page that an Offshore applicant has received grant today for the application that was logged in September 22.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Has anyone received a pre invite approval from victoria for 190 recently ?
Pre invite date being 26th october and located onshore .
I received pre invite on 26-Oct,2022, filed nomination application on 28-Oct,2022 but haven’t yet received the approval from Victoria to proceed ahead so just wanted to check. It has been more almost 4 weeks now.


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

Aditya_kr said:


> Has anyone received a pre invite approval from victoria for 190 recently ?
> Pre invite date being 26th october and located onshore .
> I received pre invite on 26-Oct,2022, filed nomination application on 28-Oct,2022 but haven’t yet received the approval from Victoria to proceed ahead so just wanted to check. It has been more almost 4 weeks now.


I've seen other people get their nomination approval around the first weeks of November, but some are also still waiting. I guess it's really different for every applicant.


----------



## karanexpat (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi
Any Vic 190 invitation in Civil Engg, please share points and job status


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

Amaira28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we create immi account before itself or we should create it only after we get an invite?
> If yes, how does the invite get linked to your already created immi account?
> ...


You can create an Immi account that's no problem. When you get the invite from the home affairs then you can import your application into your Immi account.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

Has anyone received a pre invite approval from victoria for 190 recently for onshore?
I received pre invite on 26-Oct,2022, filed nomination application on 28-Oct,2022 but haven’t yet received the approval from Victoria yet to proceed ahead so just checking.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

I have not received pre invite yet. But in the mail, I believe it says within 12 weeks they will let you know. As I have seen on FB, everyone has different timeline. Do not worry.
You can try asking a query in live in melbourne portal.
All the Best!



Aditya_kr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone received a pre invite approval from victoria for 190 recently for onshore?
> I received pre invite on 26-Oct,2022, filed nomination application on 28-Oct,2022 but haven’t yet received the approval from Victoria yet to proceed ahead so just checking.


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

JDS_Downunder said:


> Got the invite pre-invite today, 85+5 points, offshore, Software engineer. Congratulations to all who got the invite today.


 Did you receive any nomination approval?


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Got pre invite on 22nd Nov & applied for nomination same day but our English scores are expiring by 5th Dec.
We got similar scores with same band / proficiency level today.
Is it advisable to update English scores on the same EOI on which Vic has sent pre invite?
Will the date of effect change, and matter for State nomination?
Should i just create a new EOI & notify Vic immigration (Live In Melbourne)?
Any pointers appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

Finally, I got approval from Victoria for my nomination application/pre-invite today.

now I need to file the 190 visa application in skillselect and have 60 days for that.

Can someone please let me know which documents am I required to submit ?


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

AussieDJ said:


> Got pre invite on 22nd Nov & applied for nomination same day but our English scores are expiring by 5th Dec.
> We got similar scores with same band / proficiency level today.
> Is it advisable to update English scores on the same EOI on which Vic has sent pre invite?
> Will the date of effect change, and matter for State nomination?
> ...


I think you should do. If your over all points are not changing, then there should be no impact on the DOE, or better you can consult an agent/lawyer.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

AussieDJ said:


> Got pre invite on 22nd Nov & applied for nomination same day but our English scores are expiring by 5th Dec.
> We got similar scores with same band / proficiency level today.
> Is it advisable to update English scores on the same EOI on which Vic has sent pre invite?
> Will the date of effect change, and matter for State nomination?
> ...


Simply update the EOI as it's still not locked. DOE wouldn't change. Beyond this no further action needed


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Congratulations!
1) You can navigate to 'step by step' -> '2. Gather your documents' in below link, to see the list of documents DHA wants.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190



2) you can go through these old threads.








189 invite - How to Proceed


As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further, Explaining here :)with some steps, experts can add more :):)PRE-INVITE:):) if you have submitted EOI and are very sure of receiving it in a week or a month then Initiate PCC action for countries...




www.expatforum.com













ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...


Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...




www.expatforum.com





Do cross check your list of attached documents with someone who has submitted recently.



Aditya_kr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got approval from Victoria for my nomination application/pre-invite today.
> 
> ...


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

Hi Guys. Anyone still waiting for nomination approval for 190 VIC? 

We got the invitation on 26/10 and submitted on 01/11. 

Also, do they send an nomination approval during weekend? 

Thanks.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

climax077 said:


> Hi Guys. Anyone still waiting for nomination approval for 190 VIC?
> 
> We got the invitation on 26/10 and submitted on 01/11.
> 
> ...


I submitted for nomination approval on 26 th oct and it got approved on 01 dec.
I think it is just sent over the weekdays.


----------



## Aditya_kr (3 mo ago)

Ruth_G said:


> Congratulations!
> 1) You can navigate to 'step by step' -> '2. Gather your documents' in below link, to see the list of documents DHA wants.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the information.
Finally, Filed my 190 application today. Fingers crossed now.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

All the Best!!


Aditya_kr said:


> Thank you so much for all the information.
> Finally, Filed my 190 application today. Fingers crossed now.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

climax077 said:


> Hi Guys. Anyone still waiting for nomination approval for 190 VIC?
> 
> We got the invitation on 26/10 and submitted on 01/11.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as you are in.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

climax077 said:


> Hi Guys. Anyone still waiting for nomination approval for 190 VIC? We got the invitation on 26/10 and submitted on 01/11. Also, do they send an nomination approval during weekend? Thanks.


 Did you receive any ? Which profession?


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

Aditya_kr said:


> I submitted for nomination approval on 26 th oct and it got approved on 01 dec.
> I think it is just sent over the weekdays.


Which professional?


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

angelinamathews81 said:


> Did you receive any ? Which profession?


Not yet. Hopefully next week, we can all receive an approval of the nomination.

- Software Engineer


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> I am in the same boat as you are in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


What's your profession and points breakdown, Sir? You submitted also on 01/11?


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

climax077 said:


> What's your profession and points breakdown, Sir? You submitted also on 01/11?


Software 80 points submitted only by 25 nov for nomination approval. I think long way to go


----------



## jupiter.sea (1 mo ago)

Hi all, I have been following this forum for a while so thank you for all the useful information.

I am currently helping a friend with VIC 190 visa and hoping to get some clarity on a specific issue.

Occupation: 241111 Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teacher
Graduated in Australia with positive skills assessment
Proficient English IELTS result
Currently offshore (no active visa)

She has a long-term de facto partner but was initially thinking of not including him in the application as their marriage prospects were unclear, so she went ahead as single applicant with the ROI. Her points total was 60 + 10 (single) + 5 (state nomination).

VIC ROI lodged 5 November
VIC Pre-Invite received 22 November
SkillSelect invitation received 24 November
They have now sorted their plans and are considering getting married mid-late 2023. Based on my understanding, if she were to lodge now and then notify the department when they obtain the marriage certificate and add him as dependant, it may be refused as her points will be reduced. The partner should be able to gain 5 points for English, but unsure if he can get another 5 points from positive skills assessment as Industrial Engineer (also in MLTSSL) due to having graduated overseas.

What would be the best course of action?

Withdraw the current EOI, create a new one with him as dependant and hope for another invite. Or is it possible to submit new ROI & EOI while this invitation is still active?
Push ahead with current EOI, add him in as "non-migrating family member / de facto", and if they do get the marriage certificate, add him in after lodging. She will lose 10 single points, but partner may get 5 or 10 points depending on skills assessment. Alternatively, she could hold off on the marriage plans until visa grant and then do Partner Visa later (but will cost more and take more time).
The relationship is genuine (been together 8+ years) but has been in long distance mostly with no cohabitation. If she were to get a new EOI, would it be better to list her status as Engaged now?


----------



## ronny0611 (5 mo ago)

Aditya_kr said:


> Thank you so much for all the information.
> Finally, Filed my 190 application today. Fingers crossed now.


Hi Aditya,
What all documents did you submit ?Do you mind sharing a list please ?


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

ronny0611 said:


> Hi Aditya,
> What all documents did you submit ?Do you mind sharing a list please ?


It is just the usual, legal details (passport, birth certificate, national id), then education, and MSA, English exam etc
Police clearance certificate and maybe signing of some forms and all

Once you reach that stage you will know, no worries


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

We got our nomination approval today 🎉

PreInvite - 10262022
Submitted -11012022
Nomination Approval - 12052022
80+5 points
Software Engineer
Offshore

I’m praying for you guys who are still waiting , nomination and grants 🙏❤


----------



## prasanthpkp (1 mo ago)

climax077 said:


> We got our nomination approval today 🎉
> 
> PreInvite - 10262022
> Submitted -11012022
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would appreciate if you can share the date of EOI submission. 

Thank You


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

prasanthpkp said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would appreciate if you can share the date of EOI submission.
> 
> Thank You


Date of EOI submission: October 4, 2022


----------



## Mandy2684 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi there waiting eagerly for invite as system analyst offshore vic 190..Got emails 4 times that you are not selected in this round and you are eligible for next round 😴 Any idea when actual invite for me will happen..points are 75


----------



## Mandy2684 (Apr 1, 2020)

prasanthpkp said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would appreciate if you can share the date of EOI submission.
> 
> Thank You


Congratulations 🎊


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

Mandy2684 said:


> Hi there waiting eagerly for invite as system analyst offshore vic 190..Got emails 4 times that you are not selected in this round and you are eligible for next round 😴 Any idea when actual invite for me will happen..points are 75


Hang in there my friend. You will be invited soon. As there are users in this forum got an invite after several rounds. 😊


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

climax077 said:


> We got our nomination approval today 🎉
> 
> PreInvite - 10262022
> Submitted -11012022
> ...


Congratulations. I am still waiting for the same. I have same dates as yours as mention above.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Congratulations. I am still waiting for the same. I have same dates as yours as mention above.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Are th


climax077 said:


> We got our nomination approval today 🎉
> 
> PreInvite - 10262022
> Submitted -11012022
> ...


Congratulations are they going in batch-wise for each date or randomly sending the nomination approval?


----------



## Prak04 (4 mo ago)

jupiter.sea said:


> Hi all, I have been following this forum for a while so thank you for all the useful information.
> 
> I am currently helping a friend with VIC 190 visa and hoping to get some clarity on a specific issue.
> 
> ...


I am in similar situation. Got invitation for 189 today. I claimed single points in EOI. I am getting married late December. So not sure what to do with current 189 invitation. Really need some insights on this aspect.

Regards,
Prak


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Congratulations. I am still waiting for the same. I have same dates as yours as mention above.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


I got 189 visa invite today.

Thanks Sumit


----------



## ronny0611 (5 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 
I got my Nomination approval today.
Can anyone please tell me , if I need to get the PCC for my One year son also ? Or just for me and my wife is okay ?
Its me , my wife and my son (1 year old) for the Visa application


----------



## ronny0611 (5 mo ago)

Also, can anyone please tell me, where do i find the Requisition Letter for the PCC ?


----------



## ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ (2 mo ago)

PCC is not required for kids. 
PCC is to be uploaded into the character certificate section when submitting the application.


----------



## ronny0611 (5 mo ago)

ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ said:


> PCC is not required for kids.
> PCC is to be uploaded into the character certificate section when submitting the application.


Ok, thanks !
and what about the Requisition letter ? I am singapore, and the Indian embassy is asking me for the Requisition letter for the PCC process.


----------



## ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ (2 mo ago)

Sorry but i am not aware of the same. Here in India, just need to book the appointment for PCC via the PSK portal and visit the PSK. Police verification follows.


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> I got 189 visa invite today.
> 
> Thanks Sumit


Hi Sumit 

Did you have separate EOIs for the 189 and 190 or did you use the same one?


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Got pre-invite today for Software Engineer 105 points
> How long on average for me to receive SillSelect invite after submitting application in LiveInMelbourne?


Have you


ronny0611 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my Nomination approval today.
> Can anyone please tell me , if I need to get the PCC for my One year son also ? Or just for me and my wife is okay ?
> Its me , my wife and my son (1 year old) for the Visa application


when you submitted for nominations approval ?
Which professional?


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

I Tok s


angelinamathews81 said:


> Have you
> 
> when you submitted for nominations approval ?
> Which professional?
> ...


----------



## Anosky1 (12 mo ago)

Ruth_G said:


> I have not received pre invite yet. But in the mail, I believe it says within 12 weeks they will let you know. As I have seen on FB, everyone has different timeline. Do not worry.
> You can try asking a query in live in melbourne portal.
> All the Best!


Please whereon FB do you see these timelines?


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, just got my nomination approval today!


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

Congrats @prograceing 🥳🎉


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

prograceing said:


> Hi guys, just got my nomination approval today!


What you have applied for nomination? which profession?


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

I applied for SC 190 VIC nomination last 22 Nov. Profession is Retail Pharmacist.


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

prograceing said:


> I applied for SC 190 VIC nomination last 22 Nov. Profession is Retail Pharmacist.


congratulations


----------



## ronny0611 (5 mo ago)

Pretty silly question here, but the signatures on Form 80, 1221 and 1229 need to be physical (printed, signed by hand and then scanned back into a PDF) or can be digital (as in drawn on mac touchpad ) ?


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

I have sent you the link on DM. Many ppl share their timelines.


Anosky1 said:


> Please whereon FB do you see these timelines?


----------



## ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ (2 mo ago)

I used digital means…online tools available for making signatures


----------



## mkn (1 mo ago)

Hi guys, Unfortunately I had to withdraw my 190 application after getting a pre-invite because 5 points were incorrectly claimed in EOI for work exp. I created a new EOI and submitted a new ROI. What are the chances of getting another invite from VIC?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

mkn said:


> Hi guys, Unfortunately I had to withdraw my 190 application after getting a pre-invite because 5 points were incorrectly claimed in EOI for work exp. I created a new EOI and submitted a new ROI. What are the chances of getting another invite from VIC?


What is your updated points score now?


----------



## mkn (1 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> What is your updated points score now?


85 for 190 visa and 80 for 189


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

Hey, my partner has 70 points for 190 Secondary School Teacher. Any chances to get VIC 190 pre-invite? Any rounds expected before Christmas off?


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi guys,

My Software skills are expiring on 17 March and I have submitted the ROI on 14 Nov with a salary of 60k$ in a different field with a level 2 occupation.

Now on the 19th of Dec I got a level 1 occupation in a different field again with a salary package of 75k$.

I have until 23rd Dec with software skills as after that less than 12 weeks would be left. I have Business analyst skills which I will submit ROI on 23rd.

1. How much salary should I put in my annual salary? as it is very tricky.

I signed a contract as a start date. 19th Dec with the company as permanent part time @ 75k, prior to that I have been working with agency as casual @ 60k at same company. Please share some thoughts.

2. My chances as BA? My points are 85+5 ( was 90+5 but my professional year expired recently 🥲)

Any help appreciated. 🙏


----------



## JDS_Downunder (9 mo ago)

While I was waiting for Victoria pre-invite result for 190 visa, my wife has got 491 visa grant yesterday and I am the secondary applicant on it. When I got the pre-invite on 20th Nov, I checked with agent if we should withdraw 491 (it was in process that time) and he said no need. Now it seems we were misled because with 491 grant in hand, we won't get 190 direct PR, right? Anybody who faced this scenario too?


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

JDS_Downunder said:


> While I was waiting for Victoria pre-invite result for 190 visa, my wife has got 491 visa grant yesterday and I am the secondary applicant on it. When I got the pre-invite on 20th Nov, I checked with agent if we should withdraw 491 (it was in process that time) and he said no need. Now it seems we were misled because with 491 grant in hand, we won't get 190 direct PR, right? Anybody who faced this scenario too?


Once your 491 is granted, whether as a primary applicant or secondary, you can't be eligible for 189 or 190. Even if you get 190 pre-invite and final invite, your visa application will be rejected as you already are on 491. Forget 189 and 190 in your case, and enjoy your 491 and you will get your PR in 3 years  Long route, but reliable.


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

Hi, will they close this holidays? I mean like for a week closed? Is it okay to lodge this December or just wait by early January?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

JDS_Downunder said:


> While I was waiting for Victoria pre-invite result for 190 visa, my wife has got 491 visa grant yesterday and I am the secondary applicant on it. When I got the pre-invite on 20th Nov, I checked with agent if we should withdraw 491 (it was in process that time) and he said no need. Now it seems we were misled because with 491 grant in hand, we won't get 190 direct PR, right? Anybody who faced this scenario too?


You should have been more diligent and careful with your case rather than having blind trust in agent. Nothing can be done now. Good luck with PR after 3 years


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

prograceing said:


> Hi, will they close this holidays? I mean like for a week closed? Is it okay to lodge this December or just wait by early January?


When they are closing for holidays?


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ said:


> I used digital means…online tools available for making signatures


When they are closing for holidays?


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

When they are closing for holidays?


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

mkn said:


> 85 for 190 visa and 80 for 189


Hi Could you please advise the steps to apply for 189 or 190?
I have recently done my IELTS and ACS and created a account on immi website but done see 189 or 190 option to start the application. 

Best Regards,
Abhi


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

You have to create EOI first then if you get invite to apply for visa then only you use immi account to upload your documents.
For 189, you need to create an account in Skill select and enter all details and submit, your expression of interest will be submitted.
For 190, you need to check every state's requirements.
For VIC, you need to create a separate EOI and select only VIC in your EOI then submit a ROI in liveinmelbourne website.
I only know abt VIC pls check requirements of other states too.
Please research more on steps of visa application in DHA website and google.


abhisve said:


> Hi Could you please advise the steps to apply for 189 or 190?
> I have recently done my IELTS and ACS and created a account on immi website but done see 189 or 190 option to start the application.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Abhi


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Ruth_G said:


> You have to create EOI first then if you get invite to apply for visa then only you use immi account to upload your documents.
> For 189, you need to create an account in Skill select and enter all details and submit, your expression of interest will be submitted.
> For 190, you need to check every state's requirements.
> For VIC, you need to create a separate EOI and select only VIC in your EOI then submit a ROI in liveinmelbourne website.
> ...


Thanks for the details.


----------



## jupiter.sea (1 mo ago)

Prak04 said:


> I am in similar situation. Got invitation for 189 today. I claimed single points in EOI. I am getting married late December. So not sure what to do with current 189 invitation. Really need some insights on this aspect.
> 
> Regards,
> Prak


Hi Prak, just wondering if you got any advice about this? Are you still going ahead with the 189 application despite the fewer points?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Friends, last round of invitation was on 22/Nov..its been 4 weeks.. can we expect next round sometime this week or is it only in Jan-23?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

RSP22 said:


> Friends, last round of invitation was on 22/Nov..its been 4 weeks.. can we expect next round sometime this week or is it only in Jan-23?


I think it'd be in 2023 because of the holiday closures. What's your points breakup and profile?


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> I think it'd be in 2023 because of the holiday closures. What's your points breakup and profile?


Did anyone get nomination approval for the pre invite received on 22nov??


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

angelinamathews81 said:


> Did anyone get nomination approval for the pre invite received on 22nov??


I got in 1 day


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> I think it'd be in 2023 because of the holiday closures. What's your points breakup and profile?


My partner points are 70 including state. Her occupation is Secondary School Teacher (offshore). Do we have any chance?


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

melbresident said:


> I got in 1 day


Which professional? And score?


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

angelinamathews81 said:


> Which professional? And score?


261313 - software engineer
90+5


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

youme2011 said:


> I think it'd be in 2023 because of the holiday closures. What's your points breakup and profile?


80 + 5 - (includes partner points -10), Analyst Programmer


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

melbresident said:


> 261313 - software engineer
> 90+5


Thanks


RSP22 said:


> 80 + 5 - (includes partner points -10), Analyst Programmer


when received nomination approval?


----------



## namtr090 (23 d ago)

I got 70-75 points for marketing specialist (offshore). Could it be possible?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

namtr090 said:


> I got 70-75 points for marketing specialist (offshore). Could it be possible?


EOI is free so doesn't hurt to try. All the best.


----------



## climax077 (1 mo ago)

Hi! Any new 190 Visa Grants from this group? I’ve heard the average minimum processing/waiting time for 190 is increased to 6 months.


----------



## Sumit Mukoo (4 mo ago)

Hello Friends,

My agent is asking for PF statements for my employments for filing 189 visa. I have closed PF for some of them. He is asking for explanation letter for them. Is PF statements really required for filing the visa application?


----------



## Prak04 (4 mo ago)

jupiter.sea said:


> Hi Prak, just wondering if you got any advice about this? Are you still going ahead with the 189 application despite the fewer points?


Hi Jupiter,

I tried to gather information from friends and family. Also got some advice from couple of members of this forum as well. What I understood is, if I am applying visa with this invitation, I will not be able to provide the relevant documents (as getting married will reduce total points by 10) to back the points which I claimed in EOI. So I decided to leave this invitation and will create another EOI post my marriage claiming partner points.

Hope this helps.

Please let me know if you have any further clarity on this.

Regards,
Prak


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sumit Mukoo said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My agent is asking for PF statements for my employments for filing 189 visa. I have closed PF for some of them. He is asking for explanation letter for them. Is PF statements really required for filing the visa application?


Hey, I'm not sure we have the full picture of why the agent is asking for PF statements. Basically we need to provide DHA with evidence of payment that we used to get ACS positive assessment and in case we have changed jobs post assessment then providing the reference letter of new employer with payslips should be enough. In order to make an airtight case for the application, we can provide two forms of evidence - PF passbook/ statement is a government statement and could be one of the evidences you can provide. However, you can also provide Form 16 for start and end dates of the employment or bank statements for start and end dates for employment that clearly shows your name on the statement etc.

It's not mandatory that only PF passbook is required. You can provide any other form of evidence of payment - you can ask your agent for alternative documents.

Just for reference purposes, let me tell you that I submitted form 16 statements and payslips. For one of the employment since I have not yet got form 16, i provided requisite bank statements signed and stamped by my bank in India.


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

angelinamathews81 said:


> Did anyone get nomination approval for the pre invite received on 22nov??


I got mine 12 December. Offshore


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

rajeevranjan said:


> Same Boat mate, I received another mail stating disregard the previous one.
> I had one question regarding the PTE validity, Although PTE mentions 2 years but the Immigration Authorities accept it for 3 years? Is my understanding correct?


That right 3 years for EOI


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

190 visa processing time considerably increased to min 6 months and max 15 months.

189 processing is decreased to 3 months max.
Whoever applied for 190, need to wait more time


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

Velu1122 said:


> 190 visa processing time considerably increased to min 6 months and max 15 months.
> 
> 189 processing is decreased to 3 months max.
> Whoever applied for 190, need to wait more time


So till then our Skill assessment and English results to be valid???


----------



## prograceing (2 mo ago)

angelinamathews81 said:


> So till then our Skill assessment and English results to be valid???


I think only at the time of invitation.


----------



## Velu1122 (Apr 13, 2021)

angelinamathews81 said:


> So till then our Skill assessment and English results to be valid???


After we receive invitation, skills assessment and english score are frozen. 
No need to worry for expiry.

But the 190 grant time became more now.


----------



## Mooncake07 (16 d ago)

Velu1122 said:


> 190 visa processing time considerably increased to min 6 months and max 15 months.
> 
> 189 processing is decreased to 3 months max.
> Whoever applied for 190, need to wait more time


In my view, it is based on past trends and not realtime estimation.
Scenario is that during pandemic, the visas issued under 189 were for medical and teaching professions which were in high requirement and thus were processed faster, which is why it shows 3 months, for 190 visa since there no offshore during this period it shows 15 months (which I believe is relevant to visas issued for onshore applicants under previous government).
Same will be the case for partner visas and 489 visas.
In summary, its just based on visas issues in past months, since 190 nominations for offshore have just started about 4 months back, I believe they would be more streamlined along with 189 in coming days.


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

Hi, 
Code: 212411
Total points: 90 for SC 190, 100 for SC 491 (including State Nomination points).
What are my chances to get an invite and the estimated time it would take? 
EOI was lodged on Dec 22.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

cris4 said:


> Hi,
> Code: 212411
> Total points: 90 for SC 190, 100 for SC 491 (including State Nomination points).
> What are my chances to get an invite and the estimated time it would take?
> EOI was lodged on Dec 22.


Which state? Do you have any spouse points or are you applying as single?


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

Single. Applied for - NSW & VIC 190 and SA 491.


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

cris4 said:


> Single. Applied for - NSW & VIC 190 and SA 491.


I feel you have good chances for South Australia. All the best and hope you get invite soon 👍


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

Thanks. No hopes of NSW or VIC?  
If not, is it due to points or occupation?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

cris4 said:


> Thanks. No hopes of NSW or VIC?
> If not, is it due to points or occupation?


Umm.. basically for NSW i believe they're looking for higher points though they published that they're scrapping the min points due to huge 189 invite round. 

For Victoria, I believe they're first inviting people who have spouse points. I am single with 95 points but never got invited while some of my friends with 80 points (incl state points) got invited in September itself. So I'm not optimistic on it.


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

Such a bummer. Hoping against hope to get NSW or VIC. Which occupation and month did you submit EOI?


----------



## youme2011 (Dec 5, 2018)

cris4 said:


> Such a bummer. Hoping against hope to get NSW or VIC. Which occupation and month did you submit EOI?


I submitted it for 261313 in August 22. Meanwhile I got invited for 189 so I guess everything just works out well in the end! 😀


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

Fantastic. Hoping for the same. Anyone else in this thread who can help here?


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
I lodged my 189 visa a while ago and still waiting for the assessment to start. Do I get a notification when the CO start assessing my application? or does the status change on ImmiAccount?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Saj93 said:


> Hi all,
> I lodged my 189 visa a while ago and still waiting for the assessment to start. Do I get a notification when the CO start assessing my application? or does the status change on ImmiAccount?


Could you pls share your points and occupation for which you received 189 invite?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Did anyone get a pre-invite with 80+5 points in the last round November-2022?


----------



## ellemuel (6 mo ago)

Any news when is the next pre invitation round?


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

Is any Software Engineer waiting with 85 + 5 or higher?


----------



## giri17ster (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone, can anyone please let me know the documents need to be submitted for spouse if we are claiming points only for their English competency? 

Do we also need to attach marriage certificate as a proof of relationship?

Note - this is in response to pre-invite, not the actual invite. I received it today morning, hope those who are waiting will receive it soon.


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Also received pre-invite today with 75 points including state nomination for retail pharmacist.


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

My ROI (submitted Dec 4,200 - 261313, offshore, 85 points) was selected for Victoria nomination today. I have submitted my nomination application in liveinmelbourne.

What is the likelihood of ROI approval to nomination approval?


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

This is going to sound crazy but my nomination has been approved just now!Literally one day I get the pre-invite and the invite the same day!


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

giri17ster said:


> Do we also need to attach marriage certificate as a proof of relationship?
> 
> Note - this is in response to pre-invite, not the actual invite. I received it today morning, hope those who are waiting will receive it soon.


Its just the bio pages of your passport for the invitation application isn't it? 
I only filled EOI number, answer 'No' to if I am currently in Australia, uploaded my passport first/last pages, provided my spouse's nominated occupation, and signed the nomination declaration document (which was sent separately). It clearly mentioned spouse documents need not be uploaded now... Where did they ask you to attach marriage certificate?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Friends, received pre-invite today for Analyst programmer with 80+5 points ( partner points 10 ).. All the best everyone..


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Tkinuz said:


> This is going to sound crazy but my nomination has been approved just now!Literally one day I get the pre-invite and the invite the same day!


Wow!! you submitted nomination docs today and it got approved?


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Yes.I got the pre invite at 11.52am.I submitted everything at 12.23pm and attached additional documents like my skills assessment and English test though only my passport had been asked for.I got the message from them at 1.16pm that nomination has been approved.I then got a message from skillselect at 1.23pm that I had received an invitation to apply for the 190 visa.Now I am gathering my documents so I can submit it as soon as possible.I am offshore.


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Dear Friends, Pls help with the below query w.r.t nomination application

1)position description - can we upload the same employer reference letter used for submitting to ACS ?
2)your most recent superannuation statement showing transaction history - As a deputed employee, we do not get superannuation, instead get PF in India.. Will PF statement suffice ?


----------



## yntun.palo (3 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Friends, received pre-invite today for Analyst programmer with 80+5 points ( partner points 10 ).. All the best everyone..


May I know when you submitted ROI?


----------



## luisrajen (4 mo ago)

Any offshore grant since Aug 22 in this forum? Lodged Oct 22, still status “received”.

I have 189 invitation on hand as well…


----------



## chandra medi (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Need your suggestion. I received the pre-invite today but my situation is little tricky with Salary.

I am joining new company next week and created the ROI on 2nd January with the salary from offer letter (employment starting next Tuesday). As per the Pre-invite mail, it says I need to submit 4 weeks of payslip.

Could I submit the offer letter with latest salary in ROI? and upload the payslip of previous employer for Dec? I am asking as there is a difference in the pay with my old employer for Dec and new one starting next week.

Appreciate the time and response.


----------



## Chow95 (Sep 6, 2018)

Received Vic pre-invite
Occupation: 261312
Points: 80+5 
EoI/rRoI Date: 9th December 2022
Offshore

Points Breakup
Age 30
Eng 20
Edu 15
Exp 05
Spouse 10
State 05


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

Congratulations to those who got invited. Are there any offshore singles who got invited?

Is this another round where skilled partners are prioritized for offshore applicants? Will this trend continue throughout this financial year?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Tkinuz said:


> Yes.I got the pre invite at 11.52am.I submitted everything at 12.23pm and attached additional documents like my skills assessment and English test though only my passport had been asked for.I got the message from them at 1.16pm that nomination has been approved.I then got a message from skillselect at 1.23pm that I had received an invitation to apply for the 190 visa.Now I am gathering my documents so I can submit it as soon as possible.I am offshore.


is there a limit of file size for uploading docs for nomination application?


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Tkinuz said:


> Yes.I got the pre invite at 11.52am.I submitted everything at 12.23pm and attached additional documents like my skills assessment and English test though only my passport had been asked for.I got the message from them at 1.16pm that nomination has been approved.I then got a message from skillselect at 1.23pm that I had received an invitation to apply for the 190 visa.Now I am gathering my documents so I can submit it as soon as possible.I am offshore.


Me too. Just now got nomination approved email! I uploaded my skill select and english scores in my app after I had originally uploaded only passport. Not sure if it is a coincidence (most likely yes) but the nomination was approved immediately after uploading those.

Pre-invite and nomination in a gap of 2.5 hours. What a nice day...


----------



## giri17ster (5 mo ago)

Congratulations!!

Quick question, what all documents you uploaded for your partner? @mission65points


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

giri17ster said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Quick question, what all documents you uploaded for your partner? @mission65points


no documents uploaded for partner...


----------



## buoycandid (5 mo ago)

My spouse received a pre-invite from Victoria today!

Occupation: 234211 (Chemist)
Points: 85+5 
ROI Submitted Date: 9th November 2022
Offshore

Points
Age: 25
English: 20
Work Experience: 15
Qualifications: 20
Spouse: 5 (I am the spouse and waiting on my own skills assessment results, but as far as Victoria is concerned I'm considered unskilled)
State: 5


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi @RSP22 ,
You are onshore right?



RSP22 said:


> Friends, received pre-invite today for Analyst programmer with 80+5 points ( partner points 10 ).. All the best everyone..


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi @mission65points ,
Most of recent EOIs have got nomination approval. For some it is within a week, for some more than a month, but I havent seen any post where people did not approval.
Do you have 85 points with state nomination?



mission65points said:


> My ROI (submitted Dec 4,200 - 261313, offshore, 85 points) was selected for Victoria nomination today. I have submitted my nomination application in liveinmelbourne.
> 
> What is the likelihood of ROI approval to nomination approval?


----------



## jullio (9 d ago)

I received this email this morning, does it means that I got higher changes to be invited next round? (when is the next round?) 

We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program. 
Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.
Unless the information provided in your ROI has changed, there is no need to withdraw this ROI. 
We will continue to select ROIs throughout the year. If your ROI is selected, we will send you an email immediately.


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi @RSP22 ,
> You are onshore right?


Yes


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey Guys,

We also got our VIC 190 pre-invite offshore today for my spouse for 261313 with just 70+5 points, mine is also 261313
(Age:30, PTE:10, Work:5, Edu:15, Spouse:10) 
We were planning to apply only after increasing our points to 80/85 but this was just an application to see if God can work some miracles for us and we are speechless :O

ROI Submitted : 20/12/2022
We had a NSW EOI, we withdrew it since the VIC nomination asks a question if we have any other state nominations applied and we wanted to answer 'NO' and submitted our nomination application.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Sorry @jullio , can't surely say that!
I have been getting that mail since Sept 2021 since I submitted the EOI and ROI.
In Aug, there was one round. In Sept and Oct, there were 2 rounds. In Nov, there was one round and in december there was no round.
So cant say when will be next round, like Jan end or in Feb.



jullio said:


> I received this email this morning, does it means that I got higher changes to be invited next round? (when is the next round?)
> 
> We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program.
> Your ROI was not selected in this round, however it has been assessed as eligible. Your ROI will remain under consideration for selection in the next round.
> ...


----------



## indi2023 (9 d ago)

ankur31 said:


> Victoria ran their first round of nomination invitations today I finally received my invite.
> Occupation - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Currently employed in Nominated Occupation in Melbourne
> Points - 80+5
> ...


,
Can anyone tell the chances if getting a nomination for below
Skill category: Engineering Technologist
190: 85 marks
189: 80 marks
Onshore: Victoria


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

yntun.palo said:


> May I know when you submitted ROI?


16-Dec-22


----------



## angelinamathews81 (1 mo ago)

Is mandatory to submit bank statements of a spouse throughout the work duration for visa application?


----------



## Saj93 (4 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Could you pls share your points and occupation for which you received 189 invite?


Points: 85
Occupation: Structural Engineer
Offshore - without a partner 
I also received an invitation for 190 from Victoria but I decided to go for 189.


----------



## abhi.username2023 (8 d ago)

stan.samm said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We also got our VIC 190 pre-invite offshore today for my spouse for 261313 with just 70+5 points, mine is also 261313
> (Age:30, PTE:10, Work:5, Edu:15, Spouse:10)
> ...


Does 261313 stand any chance for 491 visa? We have 75+15 points in total for 491 and 75 points for 189


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

Secondary School Teacher - 65+5 points (offshore)
Pre-invite received: 12:25 PM
Submitted all the documents: 1:25 PM
Final invite received: 2:10 PM

30 AGE, 10 PARTNER, 15 STUDY, 10 ENGLISH, 5 STATE


----------



## ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ (2 mo ago)

abhi.username2023 said:


> Does 261313 stand any chance for 491 visa? We have 75+15 points in total for 491 and 75 points for 189


Why dont u go for 190.....The above just got the invite for 190 from Vic with 70+5....u already have 75+5....unless u wanna try for some other state....Try luck in the next round


----------



## Prak04 (4 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Dear Friends, Pls help with the below query w.r.t nomination application
> 
> 1)position description - can we upload the same employer reference letter used for submitting to ACS ?
> 2)your most recent superannuation statement showing transaction history - As a deputed employee, we do not get superannuation, instead get PF in India.. Will PF statement suffice ?


I have same questions in mind..Could you please let me know if you have got any response.

Regards,
Prak


----------



## abhi.username2023 (8 d ago)

ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ said:


> Why dont u go for 190.....The above just got the invite for 190 from Vic with 70+5....u already have 75+5....unless u wanna try for some other state....Try luck in the next round


 Thank you for your response. Our agent had applied for 190 couple of months back, but he later withdraw 190 and applied for 491 stating that 491 stand better chance. I will check with him again. Was wondering whether I can apply for both 190 and 491 together or not.


----------



## ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ (2 mo ago)

abhi.username2023 said:


> Thank you for your response. Our agent had applied for 190 couple of months back, but he later withdraw 190 and applied for 491 stating that 491 stand better chance. I will check with him again. Was wondering whether I can apply for both 190 and 491 together or not.


yes you can....

491 stood a better chance since Aus Govt wanted to prioritise regional areas .....But nobody knows their plans..


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Complicatednew said:


> Secondary School Teacher - 65+5 points (offshore)
> Pre-invite received: 12:25 PM
> Submitted all the documents: 1:25 PM
> Final invite received: 2:10 PM
> ...





Prak04 said:


> I have same questions in mind..Could you please let me know if you have got any response.
> 
> Regards,
> Prak


Didn't receive any response, but submitted my application using the same document for position description and PF Statement + COC doc for superannuation.


----------



## giri17ster (5 mo ago)

stan.samm said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We also got our VIC 190 pre-invite offshore today for my spouse for 261313 with just 70+5 points, mine is also 261313
> (Age:30, PTE:10, Work:5, Edu:15, Spouse:10)
> ...


Congratulations!!

Is it mandatory to withdraw other EOIs for answering 'NO' to that question? Even if we haven't received an invite from those states? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

Luzifer said:


> Is any Software Engineer waiting with 85 + 5 or higher?


I'm with 85+5 points, Single, 261313. Yet to hear from agent on the invite. Have you received one?


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

Complicatednew said:


> Secondary School Teacher - 65+5 points (offshore)
> Pre-invite received: 12:25 PM
> Submitted all the documents: 1:25 PM
> Final invite received: 2:10 PM
> ...


Hello, Congratulations! Are you saying you got the nomination also on the same day itself?


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Do not withdraw!! I just got my nomination approved. In less than 24 hrs after applying. I mailed them last night (through the contact us form) asking them to prioritise my nomination application stating that my ACS assessment is expiring on 18th September. I attached new ACS application proof along. And guess what, my nomination got approved around noon today. Also got the skill select invite to apply right away. I now have till 18th Sep to apply for 190 visa.


Wow thats fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

Tkinuz said:


> This is going to sound crazy but my nomination has been approved just now!Literally one day I get the pre-invite and the invite the same day!


Wow great! Congratulations.. What's your score, occupation & are you offshore or onshore? 
I also got pre-invite today & submitted my application as well.


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

mission65points said:


> Me too. Just now got nomination approved email! I uploaded my skill select and english scores in my app after I had originally uploaded only passport. Not sure if it is a coincidence (most likely yes) but the nomination was approved immediately after uploading those.
> 
> Pre-invite and nomination in a gap of 2.5 hours. What a nice day...


Awesome! Even I got pre-invite today.
But they don't ask for anything other than passport bio page, so you uploaded the other documents on your own?


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi all, received pre-invite for Victoria today, 5th Jan. Software Engineer, offshore.
However, I will be losing 5 points due to age on 13th Jan and my spouse IELTS is also expiring on 11th Jan (date of test).

Any suggestions what I can do here??


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

giri17ster said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Is it mandatory to withdraw other EOIs for answering 'NO' to that question? Even if we haven't received an invite from those states? Can anyone confirm?


Thank you. Their form asked if you have made an application (maybe it does not refer to the EOI) but we did not want to take any chances


----------



## Ankit_Sangwan (4 mo ago)

I received Pre-Invite today from VIC 190 for Civil Engineer (Professional) with 85+5 points.

I have 5years 1 month experience as of now. Can anyone suggest what employment documents will be necessary to upload ?
FYI, i also have Positive Skill Assessment from Engineers Australia considering 5years 1 month experience.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joshua1991 (8 d ago)

I'm applying for a VIC 190 for Journalist (and other writers). 70+5 points for state nom. Will have my skills assessment back in the next two weeks, so have time to re-do a test if necessary.

Considering re-doing my IELTS exam (0.5 away from the perfect score annoyingly which would take me to 80+5!). But seeing multiple people here getting nominated with the same score, any advice from anyone would be massively helpful. I got an overall 8.5 for IELTS, but one module was frustratingly 7.5, am I right in thinking I can only claim proficient and not superior due to that?)

I also wanted to ask. If also applying for the 491 as well, is it absolutely impossible to then work within non-regional areas?


----------



## Surya Tejitha (8 d ago)

RDStranger said:


> Simply update the EOI as it's still not locked. DOE wouldn't change. Beyond this no further action needed





AussieDJ said:


> Got pre invite on 22nd Nov & applied for nomination same day but our English scores are expiring by 5th Dec.
> We got similar scores with same band / proficiency level today.
> Is it advisable to update English scores on the same EOI on which Vic has sent pre invite?
> Will the date of effect change, and matter for State nomination?
> ...


Hi there, Im in the same situation now. got my preinvite yesterday and my eng exam is expiring on march 3rd which is 8 weeks from now. I have my eng exam booked for next week. what did you do and how did you proceed? Did you update the EOI with new eng results and then lodged the nomination application? please advice


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

sabahaque13 said:


> Hello, Congratulations! Are you saying you got the nomination also on the same day itself?


Yes, within an hour.


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

sabahaque13 said:


> Awesome! Even I got pre-invite today.
> But they don't ask for anything other than passport bio page, so you uploaded the other documents on your own?


Yes, upload passport and submit application. Go back to your application, upload the remaining document.


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Hello Friends,

A question on age limit...Until what point in the whole process, is the age limit checked?.. 

Invite in skillselect received->Applicant completes 45 after getting invite but before PR is granted-> What would happen in this case?


----------



## Prak04 (4 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Didn't receive any response, but submitted my application using the same document for position description and PF Statement + COC doc for superannuation.


Thanks for your reply!

Have you got the nomination approval?

Regards,
Prak


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Prak04 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Have you got the nomination approval?
> 
> ...


Not yet, eagerly waiting for the approval ...


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

What are the documents needed for VIC state nomination? Is it different for Onshore/Offshore?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Luzifer said:


> What are the documents needed for VIC state nomination? Is it different for Onshore/Offshore?


Below docs for onsite...

A copy of the bio page of your passport.
If applicable, a current and valid English test result.
If applicable, a current and valid Skills Assessment in your nominated occupation as stated in your SkillSelect EOI.
If you have claimed earnings in your ROI, evidence of your employment in Victoria (current employment contract, position description, payslips for the most recent 4 weeks and your most recent superannuation statement showing transaction history).


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Just submit all required documents for nomination and hope you get final invite before 11th Jan.
Whatever points you have claimed should be valid on the day of final invite. 



sabahaque13 said:


> Hi all, received pre-invite for Victoria today, 5th Jan. Software Engineer, offshore.
> However, I will be losing 5 points due to age on 13th Jan and my spouse IELTS is also expiring on 11th Jan (date of test).
> 
> Any suggestions what I can do here??


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

sabahaque13 said:


> Hi all, received pre-invite for Victoria today, 5th Jan. Software Engineer, offshore.
> However, I will be losing 5 points due to age on 13th Jan and my spouse IELTS is also expiring on 11th Jan (date of test).
> 
> Any suggestions what I can do here??


Request for priority processing by contacting them vie Contact Us link on liveinmelbourne portal,giving valid reason...IELTS expiry.. Once VIC approves and if you get a invite in skillselect before 13th Jan, then I think your EOI will be locked for any point changes including age points...Others can correct, if I am wrong here...


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Below docs for onsite...
> 
> A copy of the bio page of your passport.
> If applicable, a current and valid English test result.
> ...


Do we need to submit the original scanned service letter or is it okay to submit a digitally signed one?


----------



## abhi.username2023 (8 d ago)

sabahaque13 said:


> Hi all, received pre-invite for Victoria today, 5th Jan. Software Engineer, offshore.
> However, I will be losing 5 points due to age on 13th Jan and my spouse IELTS is also expiring on 11th Jan (date of test).
> 
> Any suggestions what I can do here??


What is your total point? And is it onshore or offshore?


----------



## rs3001 (11 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Friends, received pre-invite today for Analyst programmer with 80+5 points ( partner points 10 ).. All the best everyone..


Congratulations!
Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

How long does it take for nomination approval? I saw some people got it the same day. But how long does it normally take?


----------



## chandra medi (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Need your suggestion. I received the pre-invite on Jan 5th.

I am joining new company next week and created the ROI on 2nd January with the salary from offer letter (employment starting next Tuesday). As per the Pre-invite mail, it says I need to submit 4 weeks of payslip.

Could I submit the offer letter with latest salary in ROI? and upload the payslip of previous employer for Dec? I am asking as there is a difference in the pay with my old employer for Dec and new one starting next week.

Appreciate the time and response.


----------



## mariag5490 (4 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Below docs for onsite...
> 
> A copy of the bio page of your passport.
> If applicable, a current and valid English test result.
> ...


Hi..I joined melbourne office on dec 6th and hence my payment will be processed only in jan and hence i will get payslip only by jan 30th..i got pre invite and how will i proceed wigh nomination since j dknt have the.payslips


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

mariag5490 said:


> Hi..I joined melbourne office on dec 6th and hence my payment will be processed only in jan and hence i will get payslip only by jan 30th..i got pre invite and how will i proceed wigh nomination since j dknt have the.payslips


You didn't get paid in December?


----------



## mariag5490 (4 mo ago)

Luzifer said:


> You didn't get paid in December?


No.I have got an official mail from my employer saying my dec salary will be credited tigetger with my january salary. I have my insurance documents provided to me and my family by my employer in Australia. I have my deputation offer letter and positikn description document. Another thkng I can provide is a bonafide letter from my employer certifykng mh Australian Employment. Will these work


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

mariag5490 said:


> No.I have got an official mail from my employer saying my dec salary will be credited tigetger with my january salary. I have my insurance documents provided to me and my family by my employer in Australia. I have my deputation offer letter and positikn description document. Another thkng I can provide is a bonafide letter from my employer certifykng mh Australian Employment. Will these work


I am sure this is illegal because if you are in Australia you are supposed to be paid at least monthly and that us the law.You should get in touch with the Fair Work Ombudsman, you can google them or get in touch with your union if you have one.


----------



## mariag5490 (4 mo ago)

Tkinuz said:


> I am sure this is illegal because if you are in Australia you are supposed to be paid at least monthly and that us the law.You should get in touch with the Fair Work Ombudsman, you can google them or get in touch with your union if you have one.


That is okay. But for 190 do I have a lead?


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

If our agent submitted VIC nomination application, do we also get a mail once the nomination is approved?


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

abhi.username2023 said:


> What is your total point? And is it onshore or offshore?


90 points. I am offshore.


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

Anyone else get their VIC 190 nomination approval today? I saw one on FB. 
I uploaded the passport, PTE and ACS letter for the primary applicant in response to the pre-invite. 
Do we need to do the same for the secondary applicant as well if we are claiming spouse points?


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

stan.samm said:


> Anyone else get their VIC 190 nomination approval today? I saw one on FB.
> I uploaded the passport, PTE and ACS letter for the primary applicant in response to the pre-invite.
> Do we need to do the same for the secondary applicant as well if we are claiming spouse points?


Not too sure but I claimed points for partner and I submitted his IELTS and skill assessment only.


----------



## AyushiSingh (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello All,

Quick question on providing Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence details for 190 visa application. In Visa application form, we need to select drop down for each document like - pay slip, bank statement etc..

1. Shall I use the same document used during ACS submission which had details of employment reference , payslips and bank statement for each job separately in one pdf ? or
2. I need to provide all things together as in - In one pdf all employment details, in another pay slips, in another bank statements ? or
3. For each employment - need to provide employment reference , pay slips and bank statement separately ?


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi,
Did you raise enquiry on Live in melb portal?
Did you get nomination approval?


sabahaque13 said:


> 90 points. I am offshore.


----------



## buoycandid (5 mo ago)

Spouse received his pre-invite on 5th Jan and today on 10th Jan received the nomination approval!!! This was with only the passport uploaded for the pre-invite application. (We had not yet asked our migration agent to upload the skills assessment or English test results.)

Spouse was notified through his personal email as well as through our agent!


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

buoycandid said:


> Spouse received his pre-invite on 5th Jan and today on 10th Jan received the nomination approval!!! This was with only the passport uploaded for the pre-invite application. (We had not yet asked our migration agent to upload the skills assessment or English test results.)
> 
> Spouse was notified through his personal email as well as through our agent!


Congratulations!! what is the primary applicant occupation?


----------



## buoycandid (5 mo ago)

@RSP22 spouse is a chemist (quoted his stats from a message buried earlier in the thread)

Occupation: 234211 (Chemist)
Points: 85+5 
ROI Submitted Date: 9th November 2022
Offshore

Points
Age: 25
English: 20
Work Experience: 15
Qualifications: 20
Spouse: 5 (I am the spouse and waiting on my own skills assessment results, but as far as Victoria is concerned I'm considered unskilled)
State: 5


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Friends, received skillselect invite few minutes back for the preinvite received on 5th Jan.


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

RSP22 said:


> Friends, received skillselect invite few minutes back for the preinvite received on 5th Jan.


Congratulations!!! 

When did you submit the state nomination application?
Did you submit by yourself or by an agent?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

Luzifer said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> When did you submit the state nomination application?
> Did you submit by yourself or by an agent?


Self submitted on 5-Jan.


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

stan.samm said:


> Anyone else get their VIC 190 nomination approval today? I saw one on FB.
> I uploaded the passport, PTE and ACS letter for the primary applicant in response to the pre-invite.
> Do we need to do the same for the secondary applicant as well if we are claiming spouse points?


Hey Folks, We also just got a nomination approval maybe an hour back  So onto the next step
This forum has been a superb help to me so far, many thanks to all of you!


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

Did you also receive the nomination today itself? Which occupation and score?


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

RSP22 said:


> Friends, received skillselect invite few minutes back for the preinvite received on 5th Jan.


Did you also receive the nomination today itself? Which occupation and score?


----------



## RSP22 (3 mo ago)

cris4 said:


> Did you also receive the nomination today itself? Which occupation and score?


Occupation-Analyst programmer 
Score ->80+5 points.
Pre-invite-5th Jan
Nomination submitted-5th Jan
Skillselect Invite -10th Jan


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

RSP22 said:


> Occupation-Analyst programmer
> Score ->80+5 points.
> Pre-invite-5th Jan
> Nomination submitted-5th Jan
> Skillselect Invite -10th Jan


Thank you and congratulations


----------



## Chow95 (Sep 6, 2018)

Chow95 said:


> Received Vic pre-invite
> Occupation: 261312
> Points: 80+5
> EoI/rRoI Date: 9th December 2022
> ...


Received nomination 30 mins ago.


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

Chow95 said:


> Received nomination 30 mins ago.


Does the client also receive a mail about nomination approval? Or only the agent?


----------



## chandra medi (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I got pre-invite on 5th Jan but my employment ended on 30th Dec 2022 and I am joining new job on Jan 11th 2023. Could anyone let me know the process to withdraw the Pre-invite or I should just let it lapse till 17th Jan.


----------



## SPRACE123 (3 d ago)

prograceing said:


> Hi guys, just got my nomination approval today!


Hie, I am a Hospital Pharmacist I submitted my ROI on the 6th of Jan and still waiting. How many points did you have/


----------



## Chow95 (Sep 6, 2018)

cris4 said:


> Does the client also receive a mail about nomination approval? Or only the agent?


I applied via agent as well but I received mail from Live in Melbourne and Skill Select.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

chandra medi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got pre-invite on 5th Jan but my employment ended on 30th Dec 2022 and I am joining new job on Jan 11th 2023. Could anyone let me know the process to withdraw the Pre-invite or I should just let it lapse till 17th Jan.


You should contact VIC team and ask first. If your income is similar or higher than your last job then their is no need to let the pre-invite lapse as there is no condition for you to demonstrate commitment to an existing job


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

Today, I received NSW invitation although was interested into VIC 190.
I am confused now what to do? Need your help, I have 14days to apply and there is a fee to be paid. There is no certainty that VIC nomination or 189 round will happen in next 14 days.
1. To apply for NSW nomination should i withdraw EOI for Victoria?
2. Once NSW approves nomination, I can still go for 189/Vic 190 if invited in future?



> 85+5 partner:5 261313


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

rajeevranjan said:


> Today, I received NSW invitation although was interested into VIC 190.
> I am confused now what to do? Need your help, I have 14days to apply and there is a fee to be paid. There is no certainty that VIC nomination or 189 round will happen in next 14 days.
> 1. To apply for NSW nomination should i withdraw EOI for Victoria?
> 2. Once NSW approves nomination, I can still go for 189/Vic 190 if invited in future?


There is no difference between a VIC 190 vs a NSW 190 as they both are the exact same visas with exact same rights. 

You are free to live and work wherever you want anywhere in Australia. You shouldn't have any dilemma or confusion regarding this. Apply for NSW and you are all sorted


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

RDStranger said:


> There is no difference between a VIC 190 vs a NSW 190 as they both are the exact same visas with exact same rights.
> 
> You are free to live and work wherever you want anywhere in Australia. You shouldn't have any dilemma or confusion regarding this. Apply for NSW and you are all sorted


Regarding 190 you are committed to live in the nominating particular state for minimum of 2 years. And any more state specific conditions is they apply.


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi,
> Did you raise enquiry on Live in melb portal?
> Did you get nomination approval?


Hello ....Yes I did contact them & mentioned about soon to be expiring documents. Got my ROI approved today. 

5th Jan pre-invite received & applied on same day.
9th Jan contacted them through the contact us link.
10th Jan got my state nomination approved.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

sabahaque13 said:


> Regarding 190 you are committed to live in the nominating particular state for minimum of 2 years. And any more state specific conditions is they apply.


It's a moral commitment/obligation not a legally enforced one. No one has cared nor no one will ever care where you live post the grant of 190. It's a full and final PR - do what you want to do with it anywhere in Australia


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> It's a moral commitment/obligation not a legally enforced one. No one has cared nor no one will ever care where you live post the grant of 190. It's a full and final PR - do what you want to do with it anywhere in Australia


Are there any repercussions when applying for citizenship if we lived and worked in a different state than the one nominated for 190? I have seen mixed opinions about this in a lot of online forums and Facebook groups.

Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Luzifer said:


> Are there any repercussions when applying for citizenship if we lived and worked in a different state than the one nominated for 190? I have seen mixed opinions about this in a lot of online forums and Facebook groups.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on this?


No repercussions


----------



## cris4 (24 d ago)

rajeevranjan said:


> Today, I received NSW invitation although was interested into VIC 190.
> I am confused now what to do? Need your help, I have 14days to apply and there is a fee to be paid. There is no certainty that VIC nomination or 189 round will happen in next 14 days.
> 1. To apply for NSW nomination should i withdraw EOI for Victoria?
> 2. Once NSW approves nomination, I can still go for 189/Vic 190 if invited in future?





RDStranger said:


> There is no difference between a VIC 190 vs a NSW 190 as they both are the exact same visas with exact same rights.
> 
> You are free to live and work wherever you want anywhere in Australia. You shouldn't have any dilemma or confusion regarding this. Apply for NSW and you are all sorted


I have the same issue. Amongst NSW and VIC, which state is more likely to accept the nomination application? Should I take both as a given?


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

I received invite for Victoria 190 nomination on 05-01-2023. Applied on 06-01-2023. Can someone please tell how long they will take to confirm?


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

skreddy08 said:


> I received invite for Victoria 190 nomination on 05-01-2023. Applied on 06-01-2023. Can someone please tell how long they will take to confirm?


Can you please share your occupation, points and onshore/offshore status.


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Saaho said:


> Can you please share your occupation, points and onshore/offshore status.


Occupation: ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer
Points: 75 (plus 5 for 190 visa)
Status: Offshore


----------



## sumanthp191 (2 d ago)

Hi Guys, I received pre-invite on 5th Jan(ICT business analyst 80+5 offshore). I have applied for approval. Could any one let me know if I can request for priority approval even if there is ample time for the documents expiry?


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

skreddy08 said:


> Occupation: ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Points: 75 (plus 5 for 190 visa)
> Status: Offshore


I have seen some people got approved the same day on applying and some others in a span of three days to five days. Hope your application might get approved in a week time.


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

sumanthp191 said:


> Hi Guys, I received pre-invite on 5th Jan(ICT business analyst 80+5 offshore). I have applied for approval. Could any one let me know if I can request for priority approval even if there is ample time for the documents expiry?


When did you apply for nomination


----------



## sumanthp191 (2 d ago)

Luzifer said:


> When did you apply for nomination


I applied on 9th January.


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Saaho said:


> I have seen some people got approved the same day on applying and some others in a span of three days to five days. Hope your application might get approved in a week time.


I think they are sending approvals based on various factors like occupation, demand etc.


----------



## Joshua1991 (8 d ago)

Joshua1991 said:


> I'm applying for a VIC 190 for Journalist (and other writers). 70+5 points for state nom. Will have my skills assessment back in the next two weeks, so have time to re-do a test if necessary.
> 
> Considering re-doing my IELTS exam (0.5 away from the perfect score annoyingly which would take me to 80+5!). But seeing multiple people here getting nominated with the same score, any advice from anyone would be massively helpful. I got an overall 8.5 for IELTS, but one module was frustratingly 7.5, am I right in thinking I can only claim proficient and not superior due to that?)
> 
> I also wanted to ask. If also applying for the 491 as well, is it absolutely impossible to then work within non-regional areas?


Would massively appreciate any guidance anyone might have on this, just sent off for my skills assessment today. But would it be worth re-taking the IELTS in the meantime?


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Joshua1991 said:


> Would massively appreciate any guidance anyone might have on this, just sent off for my skills assessment today. But would it be worth re-taking the IELTS in the meantime?


Based on my experience, I strongly recommend PTE instead of IELTS.


----------



## Joshua1991 (8 d ago)

skreddy08 said:


> Based on my experience, I strongly recommend PTE instead of IELTS.


Oh wow really? Do you think taking the PTE academic test would be easier to get a score for superior English (I'm a native English speaker) compared to re-doing the IELTS general exam?


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Joshua1991 said:


> Oh wow really? Do you think taking the PTE academic test would be easier to get a score for superior English (I'm a native English speaker) compared to re-doing the IELTS general exam?


Yes, I wrote IELTS general first and score was 7.5 overall with sectional scores S7 W6.5 R8 L8. I attempted PTE and got L84 S90 W90 R90 with one week preparation. Although I was nervous during exam, I still managed to get the above scores. Understand PTE pattern and follow tips to get desired score.


----------



## Joshua1991 (8 d ago)

skreddy08 said:


> Yes, I wrote IELTS general first and score was 7.5 overall with sectional scores S7 W6.5 R8 L8. I attempted PTE and got L84 S90 W90 R90 with one week preparation. Although I was nervous during exam, I still managed to get the above scores. Understand PTE pattern and follow tips to get desired score.


Thanks so much for this. Did those scores give you the highest amount of points? I found it very frustrating that ILETS is counted as four separate scores rather than the one average.


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Joshua1991 said:


> Thanks so much for this. Did those scores give you the highest amount of points? I found it very frustrating that ILETS is counted as four separate scores rather than the one average.


Yes, scoring 79+ in all four sections will get you maximum points. Aim for 90 in all sections so that you will be comfortable in getting 79+.


----------



## madwiusa (4 mo ago)

*Can I apply for 190 Invitation to Apply for State Nomination while 189-visa application in-progress?*

I have received 189 invitation in October 2022 and apparently applied my 189-visa application in December 2022.
Now, I have received 190- Offshore Stream Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia with 14 days deadline.

Can I apply for 190? Is there any provision to apply same time while Visa 190 application in-progress? Will it work simultaneously?

As per State nomination process

_1- If applying under the Highly Skilled and Talented or Offshore stream – Submit a Registration of Interest (ROI) for South Australia via the Skilled & Business Migration portal
2-Submit a nomination application with South Australia via the Skilled & Business Migration portal
3- If your nomination application is successful, submit a visa application for your selected visa with the Australian Government’s Department of Home Affairs within 60 days_


Please advise?


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Joshua1991 said:


> Would massively appreciate any guidance anyone might have on this, just sent off for my skills assessment today. But would it be worth re-taking the IELTS in the meantime?


If you do end up wanting to rewrite English I would recommend PTE instead.My sister wrote it a few days ago and got a perfect score without studying for it,she has written IELTS before and was also 0.5 points from a superior score.


----------



## Foxleisure (20 h ago)

Hi all, After some advice - just submitted my EOI/ROI after getting my skill assessment. The letter from VetAssess states I can only claim 0.06 years of experience, as the first year of employment was used to assess skills. This would leave me with 80 + 5. When I filled out the EOI with my employment it gave me 85+5 as it calculated my experience as 1+ year. Do I need to remove the first year of employment in the EOI? Or list it as not relevant to the position? I'm a bit worried after seeing the message below. Thanks


mkn said:


> Hi guys, Unfortunately I had to withdraw my 190 application after getting a pre-invite because 5 points were incorrectly claimed in EOI for work exp. I created a new EOI and submitted a new ROI. What are the chances of getting another invite from VIC?


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

madwiusa said:


> *Can I apply for 190 Invitation to Apply for State Nomination while 189-visa application in-progress?*
> 
> I have received 189 invitation in October 2022 and apparently applied my 189-visa application in December 2022.
> Now, I have received 190- Offshore Stream Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia with 14 days deadline.
> ...


When you have applied for 189, why would you apply for 190? Any particular reason? Both are PR visas and 189 processing time is much faster.


----------



## sumanthp191 (2 d ago)

Anyone here who submitted for nomination approval between 6th-9th Jan still waiting for the approval?


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

sumanthp191 said:


> Anyone here who submitted for nomination approval between 6th-9th Jan still waiting for the approval?


Me. Submitted on 6th Jan.


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

sumanthp191 said:


> Anyone here who submitted for nomination approval between 6th-9th Jan still waiting for the approval?


Me, submitted on 7th.


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Luzifer said:


> Me, submitted on 7th.


Any ideas for the delay? Some users got approval on same day and some got after 3-4 days.


----------



## Luzifer (4 mo ago)

skreddy08 said:


> Any ideas for the delay? Some users got approval on same day and some got after 3-4 days.


Not sure. Let's wait till Monday.


----------



## buoycandid (5 mo ago)

Joshua1991 said:


> Thanks so much for this. Did those scores give you the highest amount of points? I found it very frustrating that ILETS is counted as four separate scores rather than the one average.


My spouse is a native English speaker and a strong writer in general. He had the same issue with IELTS — he had 9s on all other sections and 7.5 on writing. The problem is that because IELTS writing grading is notoriously harsh, PTE is more of a “sure bet” once you get used to the format and quirks of the test. He ended up taking PTE and getting the required scores after doing a few graded practice tests.

I am also a native English speaker and felt like my IELTS essay was very good. I was expecting 8.5 or 9, but I barely achieved an 8 on the writing section.


----------



## madwiusa (4 mo ago)

I received 189 visa invitation in Oct 2022 (Civil engineer) based on which I filed my complete 189 visa application (including my partner) and paid visa fees/medical etc. reports in Dec 2022. The 189-visa grant status still shows "received" in my Immi account.

Yesterday, I have received 491- Offshore Stream Invitation to Apply for State Nomination in South Australia with 14 days deadline.

If I choose to apply 491 visa as well and hypothetically grant before my 189-visa approval.

Will I have option to choose 189 visa later or not possible for me to choose 189 visa once 491 visa has been granted?

Please any advice will help me.


----------

